# Giano bifronte



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

La itologia ha un Giano al maschile ma possiamo estendere la questione ad entrambi i sessi.
Vorrei parlare, anzi confrontarmi con voi circa l'abituale forma di sdoppiamento della personalità che subisce una persona che tradisce: tale persona è tutt'affatto differente da quella che è conosciusa dal/la legittima coniuge e che il tempo e la routine (frase fritta) ha reso in un certo modo e che, magicamente, per effetto della novità e della ritrovata emozione sentimentale e/o sessuale, diventa un elemento tinto di effetti adolescenziali.
Non voglio valutare il giusto o lo sbagliato, nè argomentare di morali o convenienze, ma solo della capacità, spesso recitativa, di un individuo in stato di innamoramento, sia che lo sia casualmente (innamorato della persona) o contingentemente (innamorato dello stato in cui si trova).
In quei frangenti si riesce ad essere due persone distinte che hanno una vita ufficiale, spesso stantìa (e non è detto che sia per colpa dell'altro/a partner) ed una frizzante ma supportata dalle solite stampelle immarcescibili, la novità e la lusinga!
Cosa può far pensare che si sia meno ingannevoli nella trasgressione di quanto lo si è nel matrimonio, e cosa fa testo circa l'attendibilità di amori che spesso sono solo il concime per rinnovare un terreno sfruttato ed un po' arido ma che finita la funzione rigenerante diventano involucri vuoti da eliminare in modo non inquinante?
E soprattutto, quanto si è disposti a raccontarsela per restare in uno stato idealizzato, mentre dall'altra parte, oltre al disagio, può esserci quella che alla fine è la sola soluzione esistenziale che veramente si riesce ad accettare ed a NON arrischiare? Quanto di Machiavelli e quanto di Lorenzo il Magnifico c'è in queste situazioni così morfologicamente accomodabili?
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2008)

C'è anche uno sdoppiamento quello dei valori proclamati, difesi e pretesi nel corso di una vita e la realtà di un comportamento che tradisce prima di tutto quel modo di essere...


----------



## Old lele51 (3 Gennaio 2008)

*!! Sdoppiamento...*

Cosa può far pensare che si sia meno ingannevoli nella trasgressione di quanto lo si è nel matrimonio, e cosa fa testo circa l'attendibilità di amori che spesso sono solo il concime per rinnovare un terreno sfruttato ed un po' arido ma che finita la funzione rigenerante diventano involucri vuoti da eliminare in modo non inquinante?

Parole vere, sembra che (perlomeno nel mio caso) finchè il tradito non scopre la situazione..ci sia adirittura un miglioramento nel rapporto (tanto fisico come emotivo) che è quello che usualmente comincia a insospettire il partner. Mentre la si passa liscia il traditore vive in uno stato di pertetta armonìa con sè stesso..detenta il meglio dei due mondi, un partner che le dà sicurezza e un amante che le dà il brivido perso nel percorso del matrimonio. Purtroppo mi sembra una costante del problema, e una situazione alla quale bisogna ABITUARSI.
Parlando con l'amante di mia moglie ho capito in che maniera era poco attendibile la loro situazione, la mancanza di sincerità era l'elemento costante..insomma..me la raccontava a ME...ma anche a LUI...

Saluti Daniele


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

Ci si abitua anche all'odore di merda volendo...




Chiedo scusa per il francesismo


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci si abitua anche all'odore di merda volendo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto.......io avrei anche un alternativa: S F A N C U L A R E


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*

Interessante discussione...quanto infinita.
ma siamo sicuri di trovarci di fronte ad uno sdoppiamento della personalitàsolo in occasione del tradimento?
Io credo che tali episodi, siano molto spesso il risultato di una personalità che è sempre doppia ed irrisolta. 
Mi spiego: il tradimento può essere il sintomo di un disagio matrimoniale, un mero accidente, un capriccio, un modo di sfuggire alla monotonia, una forma di ripicca o evasione, una stampella per sorreggere una quotidianetà pesante..quello che volete.
Ma qualsiasi sia la causa del male a cui si vuole porre rimedio, si ricore al tradimento, solo se si è conformati per esso. Se si ha cioè la tendenza alla doppiezza. Altrimenti si può anche incappare in un tradimento, ma non lo si protrae a lungo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La itologia ha un Giano al maschile ma possiamo estendere la questione ad entrambi i sessi.
> Vorrei parlare, anzi confrontarmi con voi circa l'abituale forma di sdoppiamento della personalità che subisce una persona che tradisce: tale persona è tutt'affatto differente da quella che è conosciusa dal/la legittima coniuge e che il tempo e la routine (frase fritta) ha reso in un certo modo e che, magicamente, per effetto della novità e della ritrovata emozione sentimentale e/o sessuale, diventa un elemento tinto di effetti adolescenziali.
> Non voglio valutare il giusto o lo sbagliato, nè argomentare di morali o convenienze, ma solo della capacità, spesso recitativa, di un individuo in stato di innamoramento, sia che lo sia casualmente (innamorato della persona) o contingentemente (innamorato dello stato in cui si trova).
> In quei frangenti si riesce ad essere due persone distinte che hanno una vita ufficiale, spesso stantìa (e non è detto che sia per colpa dell'altro/a partner) ed una frizzante ma supportata dalle solite stampelle immarcescibili, la novità e la lusinga!
> ...


... puttana eva... parlare con te è come parlare con quell'altro... e sai bene chi... anzi, sei peggio di lui... senti, tu vivi immersa nel "principio di contraddizione" aristotelico... per carità, legittimo... ma non funziona con gli esseri umani... funziona il Logica... con i concetti... tu leggi, nel traditore, una contraddizione che, dal SUO punto di vista, non esiste... non è un Giano bifronte... lui, si sente "sintonico"... felice... finché la felicità dura... gratificato... finché la gratificazione permane... gioca ruoli DIVERSI... che solo TU percepisci come contraddittori... ma che sono perfettamente coerenti e sintonici per lui... vero è che li gioca tranquillamente... e piacevolmente... finché dura... quindi, non si è "due persone distinte" ma si è una sola persona che gioca molteplici ruoli... questo, tra l'altro, lo facciamo regolarmente tutti... non siamo con gli amici, come siamo con i colleghi di lavoro... and so on...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci si abitua anche all'odore di merda volendo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nella festa televisiva del trentuno un comico (non ricordo chi, forse uno che odio) aveva raccontato una storiella, che non ricordo nei dettagli, ma il cui succo era: se tu fossi una rosa io sarei la farfalla che si posa su di te ...se tu fossi il mare io sarei il raggio di sole che scintilla su di te ...ma io sono una mosca...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Interessante discussione...quanto infinita.
> ma siamo sicuri di trovarci di fronte ad uno sdoppiamento della personalitàsolo in occasione del tradimento?
> Io credo che tali episodi, siano molto spesso il risultato di una personalità che è sempre doppia ed irrisolta.
> Mi spiego: il tradimento può essere il sintomo di un disagio matrimoniale, un mero accidente, un capriccio, un modo di sfuggire alla monotonia, una forma di ripicca o evasione, una stampella per sorreggere una quotidianetà pesante..quello che volete.
> Ma qualsiasi sia la causa del male a cui si vuole porre rimedio, si ricore al tradimento, solo se si è conformati per esso. Se si ha cioè la tendenza alla doppiezza. Altrimenti si può anche incappare in un tradimento, ma non lo si protrae a lungo.


... hi, hi, hi... quindi, teorizzi una "_pre-disposizione genetica_" al tradimento che si concretizza attraverso un processo di _s_-doppiamento della personalità?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Cosa può far pensare che si sia meno ingannevoli nella trasgressione di quanto lo si è nel matrimonio, e cosa fa testo circa l'attendibilità di amori che spesso sono solo il concime per rinnovare un terreno sfruttato ed un po' arido ma che finita la funzione rigenerante diventano involucri vuoti da eliminare in modo non inquinante?
> 
> Parole vere, sembra che (perlomeno nel mio caso) finchè il tradito non scopre la situazione..ci sia adirittura un miglioramento nel rapporto (tanto fisico come emotivo) che è quello che usualmente comincia a insospettire il partner. Mentre la si passa liscia il traditore vive in uno stato di pertetta armonìa con sè stesso..detenta il meglio dei due mondi, un partner che le dà sicurezza e un amante che le dà il brivido perso nel percorso del matrimonio. Purtroppo mi sembra una costante del problema, e una situazione alla quale bisogna ABITUARSI.
> Parlando con l'amante di mia moglie ho capito in che maniera era poco attendibile la loro situazione, la mancanza di sincerità era l'elemento costante..insomma..me la raccontava a ME...ma anche a LUI...
> ...


... e la raccontava anche a sé stessa, credimi... eccome...


----------



## Old lele51 (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e la raccontava anche a sé stessa, credimi... eccome...


Sicuramente, e continua a raccontarsela...?quando crescerà? boh..
intanto io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..sigh.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*figurati*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... puttana eva... parlare con te è come parlare con quell'altro... e sai bene chi... anzi, sei peggio di lui... senti, tu vivi immersa nel "principio di contraddizione" aristotelico... per carità, legittimo... ma non funziona con gli esseri umani... funziona il Logica... con i concetti... tu leggi, nel traditore, una contraddizione che, dal SUO punto di vista, non esiste... non è un Giano bifronte... lui, si sente "sintonico"... felice... finché la felicità dura... gratificato... finché la gratificazione permane... gioca ruoli DIVERSI... che solo TU percepisci come contraddittori... ma che sono perfettamente coerenti e sintonici per lui... vero è che li gioca tranquillamente... e piacevolmente... finché dura... quindi, non si è "due persone distinte" ma si è una sola persona che gioca molteplici ruoli... questo, tra l'altro, lo facciamo regolarmente tutti... non siamo con gli amici, come siamo con i colleghi di lavoro... and so on...


 
Avrei dovuto servirti il piattino del cambio della guardia?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Guarda che io ho parlato di recita, di immedesimazione o interpretazione se vuoi, ma dubito che la duplicità sia uno stato coerente e non contraddittorio; la sintonia è alla fine quella che ci torna comoda, facci caso, raramente ci si combina con qualcuno che ha esattamente quello che riterremmo il nostro ideale al punto da mandare in fanteria tutto per abbracciare quella via felice..... c'è sempre un dovere superiore che lo impedisce (leggi alibi).
Io sarò pure aristoscocciante ma molti amanti se la raccontano per credersi esattamente quello che vogliono essere per sè stessi. Non è questa la ricetta magica dello stato in cui si versa e ci si crogiola? 
Dici bene, si giocano ruoli, siamo pubblicamente dei "pubblicani", ma quando torniamo a casa siamo solo dei mediocri farisei..... e spesso, diversamente da loro, ci guardiamo allo specchio ed abbiamo la decenza di dire "O signore come sono bravo e capace di non far apparire che offendo la legge....." 
Chen io sarò pure carogna ma a me pare che l'elemosina se la facciano fra loro.....
Bruja


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

Per tradire occorre avere una certa predisposizione "morale". Non credo che siano poi così frequenti i grandi amori che nascono al di fuori di un rapporto consolidato, e pure se cio avvenisse, nessuno mi obbliga ad ingannare un patner che non amo più.
Smetto di amare, e lascio con dignità la persona che non amo più...se continuo a tenere il piede in due staffe è perchè ho scelto di vivere così. E non mi disturba mentire.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Per tradire occorre avere una certa predisposizione "morale". Non credo che siano poi così frequenti i grandi amori che nascono al di fuori di un rapporto consolidato, e pure se cio avvenisse, nessuno mi obbliga ad ingannare un patner che non amo più.
> Smetto di amare, e lascio con dignità la persona che non amo più...se continuo a tenere il piede in due staffe è perchè ho scelto di vivere così. E non mi disturba mentire.


 
Quella descritta sarebbe la più pura e corretta etica esistenziale ma le cose pure raramente sono facilmente perseguibili perchè faticose e perchè obbligano ad una dirittura che non tutti possono permettersi con il loro "portafogli di dignità ed autostima"... Prevale la convenienza e tecnicamente chi la applica si comporta come una banca o una finanziaria... guarda quello che le torna maggiormente redditizio anche se si tratta di sentimenti e di passione. I primi a voler star bene siamo noi, diversamente che senso avrebbe tutto il marchingegno dell'innamoramento????
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Per tradire occorre avere una certa predisposizione "morale". Non credo che siano poi così frequenti i grandi amori che nascono al di fuori di un rapporto consolidato, e pure se cio avvenisse, nessuno mi obbliga ad ingannare un patner che non amo più.
> Smetto di amare, e lascio con dignità la persona che non amo più...se continuo a tenere il piede in due staffe è perchè ho scelto di vivere così. E non mi disturba mentire.


... ecco che ri-_cadi_ nel giudizio "_morale_"... ecco che ri-_piombi_ nel baratro del _giudizio religioso laicizzato _dell'ipostatizzazione della _TUA _morale... una predica su ciò ch'è _bene_ e su ciò ch'è _male_... non un'analisi... insomma, _cadi _& _piombi_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*

Certo. Mi rendo conto che non sia facile, indolore e che ci voglia del tempo. Io ho semplificato. E' probabile che si debba vivere per un ragionevole lasso di tempo "con il piede in due scarpe". Ma poi se c'è la volontà ,il piacere, l'attitudine a vivere alla luce del sole, si cerca di farlo.


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

Non mi interessa della morale altrui. Mi interessa della mia, e di coloro che mi sono a fianco. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io vivo così, cerco almeno, e mi piace condividere la mia esistenza con chi mi è affine. Credo che vivere secondo i propri valori sia una legittima aspirazione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Avrei dovuto servirti il piattino del cambio della guardia??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Bruja, devi superare questa tua visione aristotelica... è buona solo in Logica... ma non vale per la psicologia umana... quando affermi che qualcosa è contraddittorio, devi anche specificare rispetto a cosa risulta esserlo... come ampiamente dimostrato dagli studi cognitivi, l'uomo è essenzialmente "frammentato" nelle zone più elementari del suo sitema di costrutti ma ritrova unità e coerenza nelle zone più elevate... in costrutti più nucleari... quindi, possiamo attivare comportamenti profondamente contraddittori e purtuttavia, continuare a sentirci UNO... coerente... una coerenza "interiore"... che può apparire inspiegabile a chi prova a _leggerla_ secondo il proprio sistema di riferimento...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi interessa della morale altrui. Mi interessa della mia, e di coloro che mi sono a fianco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... legittimo, chi ha mai affermato il contrario?... il problema è che il mondo è assai più grande della tua morale... e assai più popoloso delle sole persone che ti stanno a fianco o che ti sono affini... capisci?... e quando trasformiamo il nostro giardinetto in _misura e logica_ dello sterminato universo, ecco, allora agiamo, come minimo, da ingenui...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. Mi rendo conto che non sia facile, indolore e che ci voglia del tempo. Io ho semplificato. E' probabile che si debba vivere per un ragionevole lasso di tempo "con il piede in due scarpe". Ma poi se c'è la volontà ,il piacere, l'attitudine a vivere alla luce del sole, si cerca di farlo.


... dimmi, per quale ragione, vivere con il piede in "_una staffa_" è _ontologicamente_ "_bene_", mentre vivere con il piede in "_due staffe_" è _ontologicamente_ "_male_"... sei in grado di spiegarmelo?


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

Il mondo è frequentato da un tipologia infinita di persone...certo più vasto e vario di quanto possa immaginare..ma dal momento che io vivo, e non mi limito a guardare gli altri farlo, decido con chi vivere e in base a quali valori.
Lo fanno tutti, consapevolmente o meno...e se affermarlo è ingenuo...non so che farci.


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dimmi, per quale ragione, vivere con il piede in "_una staffa_" è _ontologicamente_ "_bene_", mentre vivere con il piede in "_due staffe_" è _ontologicamente_ "_male_"... sei in grado di spiegarmelo?


Non ho parlato di bene o male.
Ho semplicemente detto che ognuno di noi vive esttamente come ha scelto di fare.
E' rarissimo essere costretti. Se si vive con doppiezza, è perchè lo si vuole.
Non ho dato giudizi di valore.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il mondo è frequentato da un tipologia infinita di persone...certo più vasto e vario di quanto possa immaginare..ma dal momento che io vivo, e non mi limito a guardare gli altri farlo, decido con chi vivere e in base a quali valori.
> Lo fanno tutti, consapevolmente o meno...e se affermarlo è ingenuo...non so che farci.


... sei fuori tema... nessuno, qui, discute il tuo diritto a vivere come ti pare, frequentando chi ti pare... la questione è un'altra, la questione nasce quando tu _universalizzi _come _misura e giudizio_ quel tuo "_come pare a me_"... il tuo "_come pare a me_", non esaurisce l'insieme della classe dei "_come ci pare_"... al massimo, ne è un solitario _elemento_... tra miliardi di altri _elementi_... non credo che si possa comprendere l'altro attraverso quattro giudizi moralistici... da sacrestia laica...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di bene o male.
> Ho semplicemente detto che ognuno di noi vive esttamente come ha scelto di fare.
> E' rarissimo essere costretti. Se si vive con doppiezza, è perchè lo si vuole.
> Non ho dato giudizi di valore.


... hi, hi, hi... in quel che hai scritto c'era un chiaro giudizio moralistico negativo... _suvvia_... basta leggere... e vedi, come tutti i giudizi morali, alla prova del fuoco, si squagliano come neve al sole... perché insostenibili...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> *Per tradire occorre avere una certa predisposizione "morale"*. Non credo che siano poi così frequenti i grandi amori che nascono al di fuori di un rapporto consolidato, e pure se cio avvenisse, nessuno mi obbliga ad ingannare un patner che non amo più.
> Smetto di amare, e lascio con dignità la persona che non amo più...se continuo a tenere il piede in due staffe è perchè ho scelto di vivere così. E non mi disturba mentire.


Iris no. non sono d'accordo ... mio marito, uomo di grossa moralita' ... vecchio stile bigotta americana, con origini molto probabili dei "Puritani" ci e' cascato in pieno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






La scandalosa, la pecora nera, quella a cui piace/va trasgredire son qui a portare la corona sul mio capo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... la predisposizione? BALLE


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iris no. non sono d'accordo ... mio marito, uomo di grossa moralita' ... vecchio stile bigotta americana, con origini molto probabili dei "Puritani" ci e' cascato in pieno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... _con_-cordo... la "_predisposizione_" è un'entità metafisica... ha la consistenza del fantasma di Canterville... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iris no. non sono d'accordo ... mio marito, uomo di grossa moralita' ... vecchio stile bigotta americana, con origini molto probabili dei "Puritani" ci e' cascato in pieno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si chiama corona adesso??


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> si chiama corona adesso??


... sono talmente tante (_le corna_) che le formano, sul capo, una _corona_... hi, hi, hi... modello _Statue of Liberty_... _ovvia_-mente... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono talmente tante (_le corna_) che le formano, sul capo, una _corona_... hi, hi, hi... modello _Statue of Liberty_... _ovvia_-mente... hi, hi, hi...


Ciao Chen..anche tu più buono con la "vicinanza" del Natale ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





com'é andata a N.Y.?


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> si chiama *corona* adesso??


Gli ho voluto dare un certo tono/elevatura/dignita' ... nobilitare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   echecazzz, almeno questo mi e' consentito, o no?


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gli ho voluto dare un certo tono/elevatura/dignita' ... nobilitare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zi zi...
guarda Chen che ti ha risposto.......
ma sai com'é.....il suo motto é

io le cojna le fazzo portare..mica le pojto


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... sono talmente tante* (_le corna_) che le formano, sul capo, una _corona_... hi, hi, hi... modello _Statue of Liberty_... _ovvia_-mente... hi, hi, hi...


... mica tante ... 8mesi, ma sempre con la stessa compagna di giochi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... nel tradire devo ammettere: E' stato fedele!


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Ciao *Chen..anche tu più buono con la "vicinanza" del Natale ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chen e' una persona ricca di "Ironia"


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mica tante ... 8mesi, ma sempre con la stessa compagna di giochi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... calma, calma... qui la questione si fa delicata... hi, hi, hi... come cavolo li fai i conti?... ogni trombata sono una paio di corna, eh?... e che cazzo... non è mica: una donna = un paio di corna!... ogni coito non autorizzato é illegale... è un insulto... quindi, un paio di corna... allora, vediamo, otto mesi... ad una media di tre trombate minimo la settimana... 3 per 4... fa 12... 12 per 8, fa 96... ecco, hai 96 paia di corna... hi, hi, hi... è così che si fanno i conti...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma, calma... qui la questione si fa delicata... hi, hi, hi... come cavolo li fai i conti?... ogni trombata sono una paio di corna, eh?... e che cazzo... non è mica: una donna = un paio di corna!... ogni coito non autorizzato é illegale... è un insulto... quindi, un paio di corna... allora, vediamo, otto mesi... ad una media di tre trombate minimo la settimana... 3 per 4... fa 12... 12 per 8, fa 96... ecco, hai 96 paia di corna... hi, hi, hi... è così che si fanno i conti...



... se se se hi hi hi ... tu c'hai troppa fantasia Chen ... come le giri e come le metti, restano corna  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   meglio riderci sopra va


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iris no. non sono d'accordo ... mio marito, uomo di grossa moralita' ... vecchio stile bigotta americana, con origini molto probabili dei "Puritani" ci e' cascato in pieno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il fatto che sia di moralità bigotta, stile americano, non fa di lui un uomo di grandi qualità...scusami Marì, con tutto il rispetto.
La morale è quella dentro di noi...non quella che si mostra al vicinato!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... se se se hi hi hi ... tu c'hai troppa fantasia Chen ... come le giri e come le metti, restano corna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... eh, no... il tuo ragionamento è giuridicamente e teologicamente sbagliato... senti, ipotizziamo il caso di uno che tradisce la moglie e tromba l'amante solo una volta... ed ipotizziamo il caso di un uomo che tradisce la moglie ma si tromba l'amante più e più volte... diciamo cento... secondo te, il giorno del giudizio avranno la stessa pena?... in un ipotetico tribunale della città terrena (e non più della città celeste), verrebbe condannato alla stessa pena?... non lo credo proprio... perché se così fosse, ogni _omicida _sarebbe un _serial killer_... comprendi?... ergo, ciò che conta, non è il "_tradimento in sé_"... ma il numero di "_trombate_" compiute... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eh, no... il tuo ragionamento è giuridicamente e teologicamente sbagliato... senti, ipotizziamo il caso di uno che tradisce la moglie e tromba l'amante solo una volta... ed ipotizziamo il caso di un uomo che tradisce la moglie ma si tromba l'amante più e più volte... diciamo cento... secondo te, il giorno del giudizio avranno la stessa pena?... in un ipotetico tribunale della città terrena (e non più della città celeste), verrebbe condannato alla stessa pena?... non lo credo proprio... perché se così fosse, ogni _omicida _sarebbe un _serial killer_... comprendi?... ergo, ciò che conta, non è il "_tradimento in sé_"... ma il numero di "_trombate_" compiute... hi, hi, hi...








 interessante Chen...
come dire...errare é Umano perseverare Diabolico?


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia di moralità bigotta, stile americano, non fa di lui un uomo di grandi qualità...scusami Marì, con tutto il rispetto.
> La morale è quella dentro di noi...non quella che si mostra al vicinato!!!


... ma stai delirando?... che c'entra la moralità "Puritana" di discendenza calvinista, con il bigottismo?... e che c'entra con le "grandi qualità"?... di che parli?... hi, hi, hi... sei ancora ubriaca per i festeggiamenti?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> interessante Chen...
> come dire...errare é Umano perseverare Diabolico?


... no, no, non amo le frasi fatte e i luoghi comuni... dico solo che, com'è noto e come affermava quel tale dai capelli lunghi e dal barbone bianco... quello di Treviri... _la QUANTITA', ad una certo punto, diventa QUALITA'_... e questo, ritengo io, che non ho la barba ma ho i capelli lunghi con il codino,_ E'_ il punto... o quantomeno un punto assai importante... un punto che voi, spesso, nel forum, non considerate affatto...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia di moralità bigotta, stile americano, non fa di lui un uomo di grandi qualità...scusami Marì, con tutto il rispetto.
> La morale è quella dentro di noi...non quella che si mostra al vicinato!!!


Iris lui ha sbagliato, nessuno e' perfetto.

Ha capito che ha fatto del male a se stesso (tradendo i suoi principi) e a me, e questo non e' da tutti ... le qualita' delle persone si capiscono nella cattiva sorte, quando sbagliano, quando cadono ... e quanto impegno, umilta' ci mettono a ri-salire la china ... e' facile infangarsi, difficile e' ripulirsi.

Degl'altri, il vicinato ... per noi non e' mai esistito ... parlavo di noi dentro.


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iris lui ha sbagliato, nessuno e' perfetto.
> 
> Ha capito che ha fatto del male a se stesso (tradendo i suoi principi) e a me, e questo non e' da tutti ... le qualita' delle persone si capiscono nella cattiva sorte, quando sbagliano, quando cadono ... e quanto impegno, umilta' ci mettono a ri-salire la china ... e' facile infangarsi, difficile e' ripulirsi.
> 
> Degl'altri, il vicinato ... per noi non e' mai esistito ... parlavo di noi dentro.


Sono felice per voi


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eh, no... il tuo ragionamento è giuridicamente e teologicamente sbagliato... senti, ipotizziamo il caso di uno che tradisce la moglie e tromba l'amante solo una volta... ed ipotizziamo il caso di un uomo che tradisce la moglie ma si tromba l'amante più e più volte... diciamo cento... secondo te, il giorno del giudizio avranno la stessa pena?... in un ipotetico tribunale della città terrena (e non più della città celeste), verrebbe condannato alla stessa pena?... non lo credo proprio... perché se così fosse, ogni _omicida _sarebbe un _serial killer_... comprendi?... ergo, ciò che conta, non è il "_tradimento in sé_"... ma il numero di "_trombate_" compiute... hi, hi, hi...


Tu vuoi scherzare ... vabbeh' ...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

Sfortunatamente la penso come LUI... una volta e' un paio di maniche... 1 anno altro paio di maniche... 6 anni maniche lunghe e manicotto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu vuoi scherzare ... vabbeh' ...


... e chi scherza?... non dirmi che per te una singola trombata equivale a cento trombate!... i numeri sono numeri, o no?... la quantità è una categoria aristotelica importantissima... o no?... hi, hi, hi... e ogni trombata sono un bel paio di corna... poi, ulteriormente, a mio parere, andrebbero distinte le singole trombate a seconda della tipologia e del luogo... hi, hi, hi... e no, cazzo, qui deve intervenire Bruja!... qui bisogna classificare le trombate e ordinarle secondo gravità... aristotelicamente... poi, a seconda della tipologia complessiva, competono tipi diversi di corna... ramificazioni diverse... a seconda della natura dell'oltraggio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sfortunatamente la penso come LUI... una volta e' un paio di maniche... 1 anno altro paio di maniche... 6 anni maniche lunghe e manicotto...


Quanto hai ragione!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sfortunatamente la penso come LUI... una volta e' un paio di maniche... 1 anno altro paio di maniche... 6 anni maniche lunghe e manicotto...


... hi, hi, hi... non mi ami più?... vuoi che ti faccia il _contro_-pelo un'altra volta?... hi, hi, hi... l'ultima volta ti ho scom-_pigliato_ il _di dietro_, eh?...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e chi scherza?... non dirmi che per te una singola trombata equivale a cento trombate!... i numeri sono numeri, o no?... la quantità è una categoria aristotelica importantissima... o no?... hi, hi, hi... e ogni trombata sono un bel paio di corna... poi, ulteriormente, a mio parere, andrebbero distinte le singole trombate a seconda della tipologia e del luogo... hi, hi, hi... e no, cazzo, qui deve intervenire Bruja!... qui bisogna classificare le trombate e ordinarle secondo gravità... aristotelicamente... poi, a seconda della tipologia complessiva, competono tipi diversi di corna... ramificazioni diverse... a seconda della natura dell'oltraggio... hi, hi, hi...


1 - 10 - 100.000 contano un cazzo Chen ... e tu lo sai benissimo.


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... non mi ami più?... vuoi che ti faccia il* contro-pelo* un'altra volta?... hi, hi, hi... l'ultima volta ti ho *scom-pigliato il di dietro*, eh?...








 Chen forse non lo sai, ma le signorine non hanno i peli sul di dietro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





é una peculiarità maschile e degli oranghi...
ma con chi t'accoppi?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... non mi ami più?... vuoi che ti faccia il _contro_-pelo un'altra volta?... hi, hi, hi... l'ultima volta ti ho scom-_pigliato_ il _di dietro_, eh?...


Tranquillo Chen... il mio di dietro sta benissimo... si trova in ottime mani...ma grazie per l'interessamento...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1 - 10 - 100.000 contano un cazzo Chen ... e tu lo sai benissimo.








 non ho mai sottilizzato...però anche a me avrebbe dato più fastidio e non poco fossero state 100.000 piuttosto che 1...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non ho mai sottilizzato...però anche a me avrebbe dato più fastidio e non poco fossero state 100.000 piuttosto che 1...


Lo schianto e' lo stesso ... e' come quando perdi la verginita' (fisica)


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1 - 10 - 100.000 contano un cazzo Chen ... e tu lo sai benissimo.


... eh, no... contano eccome... da Aristotele in poi, i _numeri _contano... gli "_atti_" contano... e conta il loro "_numero_"... contano in teologia, filosofia e in giurisprudenza...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo schianto e' lo stesso ... e' come quando perdi la verginita' (fisica)


effettivamente...il sapere fa male uguale...ma il dopo aver saputo...mi farebbe pensare di più


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eh, no... contano eccome... da Aristotele in poi, i _numeri _contano... gli "_atti_" contano... e conta il loro "_numero_"... contano in teologia, filosofia e in giurisprudenza...


... nel Mio mondo no.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo schianto e' lo stesso ... e' come quando perdi la verginita' (fisica)


... ma non è la stessa cosa perderla in un'orgia o perderla con il fidanzato... _non ti pare_?... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... la _quantità_, anche qui, conta... _significa_... e _qualifica_... non trovi?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... nel Mio mondo no.


... fa _male_, eh?... non devi aver paura del dolore...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... fa _male_, eh?... non devi aver paura del dolore...


Amoremio ... mai avuto paura del dolore ... il dolore mi e' caro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Amoremio ... mai avuto paura del dolore ... il dolore mi e' caro.


... e allora, smettila di raccontartela... perché te la stai raccontando... l'intensità del tradimento... la sua "_densità_"... anche _fisica_... _numerologica_... conta... eccome se conta... solo che al tradito non fa bene pensarci...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

Scusate un attimo... lo schianto non e' lo stesso... venire a conoscenza di un unico episodio e una cosa, venire a conoscenza di 5 anni di inganno _l'e' un'altra_...

Un conto e' schiantarsi dal primo piano... altro conto e' schiantarsi dal decimo!!!

Che poi ci si faccia male in tutt'e due casi ci sta...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e allora, smettila di raccontartela... perché te la stai raccontando... l'intensità del tradimento... la sua "_densità_"... anche _fisica_... _numerologica_... conta... eccome se conta... solo che al tradito non fa bene pensarci...



Sei tu che vuoi per forza raccontarmela e vuoi dargli un numero.


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

Uno che ti tradisce centinaia di volte c'ha l'attitudine, eccome!!!
Una che sopporta tante corna è "geneticamente" cornuta.


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Uno che ti tradisce centinaia di volte c'ha l'attitudine, eccome!!!
> Una che sopporta tante corna è "geneticamente" cornuta.


... e chi ha sopportato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







 8mesi dopo Ho scoperto che mi tradiva ... e dopo la mia scoperta. non l'ha fatto piu' ... e' finita all'istante, ha perfino cambiato posto di lavoro nello stesso giorno.

Macche'  "geneticamente" cornuta e triccabballacche Iris


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei tu che vuoi per forza raccontarmela e vuoi dargli un numero.


... vorresti raccontarmi che per te, una trombata o mesi o anni di trombate, sono la stessa cosa?... vorresti raccontarmi che per te, una o due trombate, magari fatte in auto, sono equivalenti ad una bella serie di potenze del dieci di trombate fatte, magari, nel tuo letto di casa?... vorresti dirmi questo?... nessuna distinzione?... tutto esattamente uguale?... una sveltina equivalente ad una trombata con tutto ciò che vi compete?... antipasto, primo, secondo, contorno, dolce, dessert e frutta?... un tozzo di pane, equivalente ad un pasto luculliano?... un topolino di campagna equivalente ad un tirannosauro?... hi, hi, hi... le dimensioni contano... i numeri, pesano...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e chi ha sopportato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... stiamo parlando del "_durante_"... non del "_dopo_"... nel "_dopo_", quel ch'è _fatto è fatto_... nel "_durante_" il "_fatto_" è nel suo "_farsi_"... e può essere un farsi più o meno "_esteso_"... la casetta del cane, non è la villa del padrone... anche se possiamo usare il termine "casa" per entrambe... comprendi?...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vorresti raccontarmi che per te, una trombata o mesi o anni di trombate, sono la stessa cosa?... vorresti raccontarmi che per te, una o due trombate, magari fatte in auto, sono equivalenti ad una bella serie di potenze del dieci di trombate fatte, magari, nel tuo letto di casa?... vorresti dirmi questo?... nessuna distinzione?... tutto esattamente uguale?... una sveltina equivalente ad una trombata con tutto ciò che vi compete?... antipasto, primo, secondo, contorno, dolce, dessert e frutta?... un tozzo di pane, equivalente ad un pasto luculliano?... un topolino di campagna equivalente ad un tirannosauro?... hi, hi, hi... le dimensioni contano... i numeri, pesano...


Tutto ha il suo peso/misura/prezzo ... dopo tanto dolore, lacrime, rabbia ... ed alla distanza di quasi 5anni mi resta solo l'amaro in bocca del "tradimento" subito ... 1 10 100.000 scopate ... che differenza vuoi che faccia per me "oggi"?


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... stiamo parlando del "_durante_"... non del "_dopo_"... nel "_dopo_", quel ch'è _fatto è fatto_... nel "_durante_" il "_fatto_" è nel suo "_farsi_"... e può essere un farsi più o meno "_esteso_"... la casetta del cane, non è la villa del padrone... anche se possiamo usare il termine "casa" per entrambe... comprendi?...


Chen, e che cazzo ne sapevo io del "DURANTE"? ... mica sapevo che andava a scopare?!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tutto ha il suo peso/misura/prezzo ... dopo tanto dolore, lacrime, rabbia ... ed alla distanza di quasi 5anni mi resta solo l'amaro in bocca del "tradimento" subito ... 1 10 100.000 scopate ... che differenza vuoi che faccia per me "oggi"?


... certa-_mente_... il prezzo lo hai già pagato... quindi, "_ora_", che te ne frega?... rimane il fatto che il tradimento è una merce che si paga a _peso_... o al _metro_... non al _pezzo_... hi, hi, hi... tu sei già passata alla cassa... quindi...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tutto ha il suo peso/misura/prezzo ... dopo tanto dolore, lacrime, rabbia ... ed alla distanza di quasi 5anni mi resta solo l'amaro in bocca del "tradimento" subito ... 1 10 100.000 scopate ... che differenza vuoi che faccia per me "oggi"?



Mari', sicuramente a te *ora* non fa differenza, ma dire che scoprire una botta e via e 6 anni di beffa son la stessa cosa... non mi pare molto realistico...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chen, e che cazzo ne sapevo io del "DURANTE"? ... mica sapevo che andava a scopare?!


... ap-_punto_... questo è il _punto_... è lì che l'"_entità_" assume la sua forma ad immagine e somiglianza del "_creatore_"... nell'ombra... nel buio mondo del _tacito_... del _non detto_... che pur vien fatto crescere e proliferare... pronto a travolgere il "_dopo_"... con tutto il suo peso...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Interessante discussione...quanto infinita.
> ma siamo sicuri di trovarci di fronte ad uno sdoppiamento della personalitàsolo in occasione del tradimento?
> Io credo che tali episodi, siano molto spesso il risultato di una personalità che è sempre doppia ed irrisolta.
> Mi spiego: il tradimento può essere il sintomo di un disagio matrimoniale, un mero accidente, un capriccio, un modo di sfuggire alla monotonia, una forma di ripicca o evasione, una stampella per sorreggere una quotidianetà pesante..quello che volete.
> Ma qualsiasi sia la causa del male a cui si vuole porre rimedio, si ricore al tradimento, solo se si è conformati per esso. Se si ha cioè la tendenza alla doppiezza. *Altrimenti si può anche incappare in un tradimento, ma non lo si protrae a lungo*.


Concordo nel modo piu' assoluto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Anche perché essere AMBIVALENTI di per sé non è un crimine, anzi, puo' essere una ricchezza interiore, la CIFRA della propria maturità. Ma un conto è ESSERE ambivalenti, cioé attratti anche da altro, cioé mutevoli, un conto AGIRE LA PROPRIA AMBIVALENZA TRADENDO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Sono due cose ben diverse!

Io non ho l'illusione del Principe Azzurro e so che nella vita capita che il matrimonio non basti a soddisfare il proprio desiderio di novità anche emotiva, di lusinga, di riscoperta da parte di occhi "estranei" cui fa riferimento Bruja. Ma prima di togliersi le mutande una RIFLESSIONE la si puo' e la si DEVE fare! (e - ribadisco - la si PUO' fare! A me è capitato di dire un sacco di "no"....post tradimento, dopo aver realizzato che la SOSTITUZIONE GIUSTA per un rapporto ventennale non esiste!!!)

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

La faccenda di Marì è controversa perchè lo è anche la visuale.... diciamo che se lui era un Puritano certo ha fatto una lunga capatina in zona Mormone.... facendosi magari bastare una sola tipologia trasgressiva. D'altronde, se appena scoperto si è rimesso subito in riga, diamogli il beneficio della buona volontà .... resta inopinabile però il fatto che una scappatella casuale ed occasionale, è spesso debolezza verso la tentazione, in caso conbtrario è debolezza persistente e recidivante. Mi è parsa giusta la definizione "fedeltà nella trasgressione" in questo caso.

E adesso passiamo al tuo pensiero che cito:

... Bruja, devi superare questa tua visione aristotelica... è buona solo in Logica... ma non vale per la psicologia umana... quando affermi che qualcosa è contraddittorio, devi anche specificare rispetto a cosa risulta esserlo...Una cosa è contraddittoria in sè, poi l'applicazione eventuale alla cognizione umana può traballare o avere altre valenze, ma io vedo il fatto a risultanza del soggetto come ampiamente dimostrato dagli studi cognitivi, l'uomo è essenzialmente "frammentato" nelle zone più elementari del suo sitema di costrutti ma ritrova unità e coerenza nelle zone più elevate
Assolutamente d'accordo infatti la frammentazione è elettiva nelle zone basse, quelle pubico-sacrali, se saliamo di qualche gradino comincia ad evidenziarsi un ragionare meno reattivo e più speculativo... in costrutti più nucleari... quindi, possiamo attivare comportamenti profondamente contraddittori e purtuttavia, continuare a sentirci UNO... coerente... una coerenza "interiore"... che può apparire inspiegabile a chi prova a _leggerla_ secondo il proprio sistema di riferimento... Direi invece che sia facilmente spiegabile, è la convalida che diventa difficoltosa, e non per mancanza di comprensione, ma per la motivazione che stimola e spinge certe azioni sensuali e passionali rispetto ad altre che non hanno il personale e specifico interesse.  Lo so che hai ragione, ma l'hai per la perfetta imperfezione umana che privilegia nell'istinto di sopravvivenza,  la sua qualità più gratificante, a volte ad onta di pluralistiche convenienze ed attenzioni. Siamo animali sociali che poco apprezzano la mordacchia dei doveri e privilegiano la briglia sciolta dei diritti/piaceri... e forse è giusto che sia così, è la parte che rende romanzo ogni singola vita.
Bruja 
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella festa televisiva del trentuno un comico (non ricordo chi, forse uno che odio) aveva raccontato una storiella, che non ricordo nei dettagli, ma il cui succo era: se tu fossi una rosa io sarei la farfalla che si posa su di te ...se tu fossi il mare io sarei il raggio di sole che scintilla su di te ...ma io sono una mosca...


l'ho sentito anch'io 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Bellina anche quella della Befana rifatta 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non so chi sia il tipo...

Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mari', sicuramente a te *ora* non fa differenza, ma dire che scoprire una botta e via e 6 anni di beffa son la stessa cosa... non mi pare molto realistico...



Lettri' sono d'accordo che una volta e' diverso da *8mesi (non anni)* di relazione ... una sola volta potrebbe anche essere (diciamo) piovuta dal celo ... 8mesi ci si organizza, si fanno i piani ... e' li' l'inganno, l'atrocita' dell'azione alle proprie spalle ... la vigliaccheria dell'individuo ... pensi che io non ci abbia perso il sonno e la salute su questa cosa? ... ho tentato anche il suicidio, perche' il dolore era troppo grande (lontana da tutti e dalla mia terra) da sopportare.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Avrei dovuto servirti il piattino del cambio della guardia??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Laddove i VALORI impediscono di lasciare la famiglia, ma NON di tradire il coniuge! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













See, come no! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Già
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dici che potrei scrivere le battute per Zelig???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo nel modo piu' assoluto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... anche qui, s'invoca la ragione, la riflessione... l'intelletto... il ragionamento... lodevole, amica mia, ma, cazzo, hai quarant'anni... e non puoi credere, ancora, all'uomo razionale... all'uomo che non compie il male se conosce il bene... all'uomo che se compie il male è perché è ignorante del bene... all'uomo Socratico... l'uomo greco, è una bella favola... una emerita cazzata... l'uomo, a volte, sceglie il male (morale)... perché il male (morale) è, per LUI, _bene_... compie PER SE' la scelta che A LUI sembra più elaborativa... sei tu che chiami quella scelta "_male_"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lettri' sono d'accordo che una volta e' diverso da *8mesi (non anni)* di relazione ... una sola volta potrebbe anche essere (diciamo) piovuta dal celo ... 8mesi ci si organizza, si fanno i piani ... e' li' l'inganno, l'atrocita' dell'azione alle proprie spalle ... la vigliaccheria dell'individuo ... pensi che io non ci abbia perso il sonno e la salute su questa cosa? ... ho tentato anche il suicidio, perche' il dolore era troppo grande (lontana da tutti e dalla mia terra) da sopportare.


... eppure... eppure... udite, udite... se è vero che la quantità conta... e se è vero che la quantità, come scrisse il filosofo di Treviri, diventa, ad un certo punto, qualità... è anche vero che non è la quantità a definire la natura della qualità... discorso complesso... da approfondire... per ora posso solo dire che "uno" è "uno" e che "cento" è "cento"... che ad "uno" compete "uno" e che a "cento" compete "cento"... in teologia e in giurisprudenza...

... ma non si può dire che "cento" è "male" e "uno" è _meno male_... e nemmeno si può dire che "uno" è male e che "zero" è "bene"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Già
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... non confondere, come fa Bruja, i _valori _con gli _interessi_...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche qui, s'invoca la ragione, la riflessione... l'intelletto... il ragionamento... *lodevole, amica mia, ma, cazzo, hai quarant'anni...* e non puoi credere, ancora, all'uomo razionale... all'uomo che non compie il male se conosce il bene... all'uomo che se compie il male è perché è ignorante del bene... all'uomo Socratico... l'uomo greco, è una bella favola... una emerita cazzata... l'uomo, a volte, sceglie il male (morale)... perché il male (morale) è, per LUI, _bene_... compie PER SE' la scelta che A LUI sembra più elaborativa... sei tu che chiami quella scelta "_male_"...


..ma...*non ne avevo 67?!?!?*














comunque chiamare "male" è una scelta che io faccio autonomamente e in modo del tutto autoreferenziale (come dice Iris), quel che conta è che si scelga...

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..ma...*non ne avevo 67?!?!?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... bacio anche a te...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non confondere, come fa Bruja, i _valori _con gli _interessi_...


 
Io no 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Sono quelli che fanno queste affermazioni...che ce la vogliono dare a bere!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ci sono anche molte donne che ce la _vogliono dare_... se è per questo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ci sono anche molte donne che ce la _vogliono dare_... se è per questo... hi, hi, hi...


 
io parlo sempre bisex


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io parlo sempre bisex


... sì, sì... intanto, però, scrivi "_quelli_"... hi, hi, hi... guarda che nel 99% dei casi è l'uomo a recitare la parte della vittima... ricordatelo... è lui che se lo prende in _quel posto_...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sì, sì... intanto, però, scrivi "_quelli_"... hi, hi, hi... guarda che *nel 99%* dei casi è l'uomo a recitare la parte della vittima... ricordatelo... *è lui che se lo prende in quel posto...*



A si? ... e da quando?!


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ci sono anche molte donne che ce la _vogliono dare_... se è per questo... hi, hi, hi...


Vedi che ci sono valori ed interessi mischiati... e secondo te sono io a confondermi???
Ok vada per la confusione... tutto sta a sapere a che piano stanno i valori ed a quale gli interessi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anzi basta sapere solo quale sta sotto e quale sopra.
Non credi che certe individualità sacre e difendibili stranamente sono sempre a tornaconto degli interessi personali ... io elaboro una scelta che privilegia la mia gratificazione, pensiero e scelta elettiva nei miei unici interessi ed il valore è quello aggiunto della mia soddisfazione.  Altro che Aristotele e Socrate, questa è una spremuta di "Chi vuol esser lieto sia..." solo che la poesia che ha ispirato il verso era un'allegoria alla gioventù ed alle occasioni fuggitive ma sappiamo bene che queste sono licenze, più o meno, poetiche.  Avvalorare l'interesse individuale non è confusione è scelta....  
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi che ci sono valori ed interessi mischiati... e secondo te sono io a confondermi???
> Ok vada per la confusione... tutto sta a sapere a che piano stanno i valori ed a quale gli interessi
> 
> 
> ...


... su questo non ci sono dubbi... mai detto il contrario... ma questo lo si fa perché ci sono altri valori... superiori... foss'anche solo quello dell'edonismo puro... anche questo un valore... un po' penoso, forse... ma è così... per questo ti dicevo che l'uomo è sempre coerente con sé stesso... sempre... capisci?...

*...nessuno può fare qualcosa che non sia GIA' nelle sue possibilità... *​


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A si? ... e da quando?!


... gli uomini sono stupidi... molto più stupidi delle donne... meno auto-sufficienti... sono esseri più brutti... sgraziati... incapaci di procreare... oggetti e non soggetti della vita... cognitivamente limitati... consapevoli del fatto che se una donna può darti la vita... solo una donna te la può togliere... la morte è _femmina_... ricordatelo... biologicamente, un uomo (XY), è la negazione del prototipo primo dell'essere umano (XX): una donna...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2008)

anche dire ti amo a qualcuno solo per abitudine è tradire o, peggio ancora, è vivere facendo finta che tutto vada bene, isolandosi, ognuno a modo suo, creando parentesi sempre più strette, insiemi e poi sottoinsiemi di pensieri che non vogliamo, non sappiamo più condividere con l'altro.
dopo un tradimento, la prima cosa da chiedersi dovrebbe essere: qual è l'ultima cosa VERA che ho condiviso con lui/lei? per vera intendo... bè, sapete cosa intendo...
Mari' ha ragione. non è il numero delle scopate a fare la differenza. la differenza sta nel fatto che viene a mancare l'INTIMITA'.
spero capiate che per intimità non intendo fare sesso, ma tutt'altro...
anche il voler a tutti i costi ricondurre un tradimento al solo prurito sessuale è sbagliato. si può tradire per tanti motivi, anche solo per il sesso, ma anche no.


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... gli uomini sono stupidi... molto più stupidi delle donne... meno auto-sufficienti... sono esseri più brutti... sgraziati... incapaci di procreare... oggetti e non soggetti della vita... cognitivamente limitati... consapevoli del fatto che se una donna può darti la vita... solo una donna te la può togliere... la morte è femmina... ricordatelo... biologicamente, un uomo (XY), è la negazione del prototipo primo dell'essere umano (XX): una donna... *


Chen-OGM quoto tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e' vero.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






... il problema e' che le donne sono poco solidale tra loro mannaggia.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chen-OGM quoto tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' la legge della compensazione universale


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche dire ti amo a qualcuno solo per abitudine è tradire o, peggio ancora, è vivere facendo finta che tutto vada bene, isolandosi, ognuno a modo suo, creando parentesi sempre più strette, insiemi e poi sottoinsiemi di pensieri che non vogliamo, non sappiamo più condividere con l'altro.
> dopo un tradimento, la prima cosa da chiedersi dovrebbe essere: *qual è l'ultima cosa VERA che ho condiviso con lui/lei? per vera intendo... bè, sapete cosa intendo...*
> Mari' ha ragione. non è il numero delle scopate a fare la differenza. la differenza sta nel fatto che viene a mancare l'INTIMITA'.
> spero capiate che per intimità non intendo fare sesso, ma tutt'altro...
> anche il voler a tutti i costi ricondurre un tradimento al solo prurito sessuale è sbagliato. si può tradire per tanti motivi, anche solo per il sesso, ma anche no.


... no, bisogna chiedersi se sarà _ancora_ possibile condividere qualcosa di "vero" con il "traditore"... bisogna guardare avanti... se non è più possibile, si gira pagina...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche dire ti amo a qualcuno solo per abitudine è tradire o, peggio ancora, è vivere facendo finta che tutto vada bene, isolandosi, ognuno a modo suo, creando parentesi sempre più strette, insiemi e poi sottoinsiemi di pensieri che non vogliamo, non sappiamo più condividere con l'altro.
> dopo un tradimento, la prima cosa da chiedersi dovrebbe essere: qual è l'ultima cosa VERA che ho condiviso con lui/lei? per vera intendo... bè, sapete cosa intendo...
> Mari' ha ragione. non è il numero delle scopate a fare la differenza. la differenza sta nel fatto che viene a mancare l'*INTIMITA'*.
> spero capiate che per intimità non intendo fare sesso, ma tutt'altro...
> anche il voler a tutti i costi ricondurre un tradimento al solo prurito sessuale è sbagliato. si può tradire per tanti motivi, anche solo per il sesso, ma anche no.


Anna sono stata (almeno questo) fortunata nel tradimento ... c'e' molta piu' intimita' tra noi ora che prima ... il tradimento ci ha uniti ancora di piu'.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' la legge della compensazione universale


... naturalmente ci sono le eccezioni... uomini intelligentissimi come me... e donne stupidissime come te... hi, hi, hi... 

... io ti voglio ancora bene, sartina mia...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... naturalmente ci sono le eccezioni... uomini intelligentissimi come me... e donne stupidissime come te... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... io ti voglio ancora bene, sartina mia...













Vero ci sono sempre le eccezioni...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna sono stata (almeno questo) fortunata nel tradimento ... c'e' molta piu' intimita' tra noi ora che prima ... il tradimento ci ha uniti ancora di piu'.


... leggi il mio_ importante_ e _fondamentale _scritto sulla _quantità_ e sulla _qualità_... sull'"_uno_" e sul "_bene_"... lì, ho _dis_-velato quello che hai scritto tu ora...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... leggi il mio_ importante_ e _fondamentale _scritto sulla _quantità_ e sulla _qualità_... sull'"_uno_" e sul "_bene_"... lì, ho _dis_-velato quello che hai scritto tu ora...


... della serie: Non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.

Pero' che prezzo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... nulla e gratis nella vita.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, bisogna chiedersi se sarà _ancora_ possibile condividere qualcosa di "vero" con il "traditore"... bisogna guardare avanti... se non è più possibile, si gira pagina...


questo lo capisci solo dopo un'attenta analisi del prima... 
e non si passa oltre la barricata del tradimento se non ci si spacca dentro per capire cosa è successo prima.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna sono stata (almeno questo) fortunata nel tradimento ... c'e' molta piu' intimita' tra noi ora che prima ... il tradimento ci ha uniti ancora di piu'.


ma infatti, Mari', lo so...
ti ho presa ad esempio proprio perché VOI vi siete guardati dentro ed avete sofferto insieme. non vi siete nascosti dietro la vergogna sua e il dolore tuo.
vi siete confrontati e ne siete usciti ancora più uniti.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... della serie: Non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.
> 
> Pero' che prezzo!
> 
> ...


Al contrario la vita in sé é gratis, quello che paghi è il modo di viverla o col quale te la fanno vivere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... leggi il mio_ importante_ e _fondamentale _scritto sulla _quantità_ e sulla _qualità_... sull'"_uno_" e sul "_bene_"... lì, ho _dis_-velato quello che hai scritto tu ora...


ma quale quantità... ma quale qualità...
la summa di tanto discutere è: ti interesso ancora, nonostante tutto, o è meglio se me ne vado?
questo è parlare diretto. se la risposta è sì allora si cerca di ricostruire, se la risposta è no, allora ogniuno per la sua strada e amen.
le cose sono sempre semplici, sai Cen, siamo noi che amiamo complicarle.
o si ama o non si ama.
non si ama un po' o tantissimo. si ama o non si ama. chiaro, semplice e trasparente.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Gennaio 2008)

Ho letto un pò di corsa...ma concordo con Marì riguardo al fatto che fra l'uno o il cento non vi sia poi tutta questa differenza...anche perchè visto dalla visuale del traditore, non è che si mettano in conto il numero delle scopate fatte con l'altra, per attribuirvi "qualità", quantità e qualità si rivelano ai suoi occhi quasi sempre solo quando vien scoperto, che sia stata una sola o che sia un anno, nella sua ottica è sempre e solo *UN *TRADIMENTO e lo è nel momento in cui ne vede gli effetti reali, concreti nei confronti del tradito e nella sua reazione.

Fino a quel momento non intuisce quasi mai ciò che ha veramente agito, se non per il  suo godersela e per il proprio edonistico star bene, specie nei confronti del tradito.



Ps. Quantità = Qualità? Una quintalata di merda è qualitativamente migliore di un chilo?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ho letto un pò di corsa...ma concordo con Marì riguardo al fatto che fra l'uno o il cento non vi sia poi tutta questa differenza...anche perchè visto dalla visuale del traditore, non è che si mettano in conto il numero delle scopate fatte con l'altra, per attribuirvi "qualità", quantità e qualità si rivelano ai suoi occhi quasi sempre solo quando vien scoperto, che sia stata una sola o che sia un anno, nella sua ottica è sempre e solo *UN *TRADIMENTO e lo è nel momento in cui ne vede gli effetti reali, concreti nei confronti del tradito e nella sua reazione.
> 
> Fino a quel momento non intuisce quasi mai ciò che ha veramente agito, se non per il suo godersela e per il proprio edonistico star bene, specie nei confronti del tradito.
> 
> ...


anche perché, di solito, chi viene tradito non quantifica mai.
una cento mille sempre storie strane restano, per chi subisce un tradimento, giacché deve fidarsi del racconto del fedifrago.
ma, a parte tutto, io resto dell'idea che poi il traditore se lo ami davvero non lo salvi, ma se lo ami non ci pensi due volte a riprendertelo, anche se è una cosa che sai che più sbagliata di così non ce n'è, eppure lo fai e non perché non vivi senza di lui, ma perché senza di lui vivi male...
e io ci sono passata. sei mesi senza vederlo, per poi dirgli SI', vengo a prenderti alla stazione... 
e lui stava malissimo in tutti i sensi ma io lo amavo come sempre, anche dopo averlo buttato fuori di casa.


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche perché, di solito, chi viene tradito non quantifica mai.
> una cento mille sempre storie strane restano, per chi subisce un tradimento, giacché deve fidarsi del racconto del fedifrago.
> ma, a parte tutto, io resto dell'idea che poi il traditore se lo ami davvero non lo salvi, ma se lo ami non ci pensi due volte a riprendertelo, anche se è una cosa che sai che più sbagliata di così non ce n'è, eppure lo fai e non perché non vivi senza di lui, *ma perché senza di lui vivi male...*
> e io ci sono passata. sei mesi senza vederlo, per poi dirgli SI', vengo a prenderti alla stazione...
> ...



Purtroppo e' cosi ... e la lotta piu' dura io l'ho dovuta combattere con me stessa ... mai e poi mai avrei creduto di poter perdonare il tradimento ... lui e' stato perdonato, io sto ancora perdonando me stessa.


----------



## Old Addos (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Questione di sillabe*

Se il Giano si fa scoprire , diventa Fagiano.


----------



## Old lele51 (4 Gennaio 2008)

[ Ma prima di togliersi le mutande una RIFLESSIONE la si puo' e la si DEVE fare! (e - ribadisco - la si PUO' fare! A me è capitato di dire un sacco di "no"....post tradimento, dopo aver realizzato che la SOSTITUZIONE GIUSTA per un rapporto ventennale non esiste!!!)

Bello, se tutti/tutte la pensassero così, questo mondo di traditi/traditori sarebbe più tranquillo e meno ossesionante. Peccato che la riflessione in pochi la fanno e quelli anche se cadono sono capaci di rialzarsi ed rimediare il torto..e molte volte il risultato è un rapporto più solido e duraturo.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Gennaio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Se il Giano si fa scoprire , diventa Fagiano.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ho letto un pò di corsa...ma concordo con Marì riguardo al fatto che fra l'uno o il cento non vi sia poi tutta questa differenza...anche perchè visto dalla visuale del traditore, non è che si mettano in conto il numero delle scopate fatte con l'altra, per attribuirvi "qualità", quantità e qualità si rivelano ai suoi occhi quasi sempre solo quando vien scoperto, che sia stata una sola o che sia un anno, nella sua ottica è sempre e solo *UN *TRADIMENTO e lo è nel momento in cui ne vede gli effetti reali, concreti nei confronti del tradito e nella sua reazione.
> 
> Fino a quel momento non intuisce quasi mai ciò che ha veramente agito, se non per il  suo godersela e per il proprio edonistico star bene, specie nei confronti del tradito.
> 
> ...


Feddy 6 anni di bugie, sotterfugi... 6 anni sono una lunga relazione... fa la differenza da una botta e via... fa la differenza da 1 mase...9mesi ecc...

La merda e' sicuramente merda... ma vuoi mettere ripulirti da un kilo e ripulirti da un quintale?


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Feddy 6 anni di bugie, sotterfugi... 6 anni sono una lunga relazione... fa la differenza da una botta e via... fa la differenza da 1 mase...9mesi ecc...
> 
> La merda e' sicuramente merda... ma vuoi mettere ripulirti da un kilo e ripulirti da un quintale?


 
Auh.... hai detto!!!!!!!!!!!!
La verità è che chi ci passa trova sempre il modo di giustificare i propri comportamenti. Sapete che vi dico, io sono la solita cinica... e l'avanzare degli anni aiuta parecchio, ma mi piacerebbe vedere se le persone tradite fossero molto abbienti, indipendenti, libere, con una conservata autostima e senza spaccature di maroni parentali e  "bagagli appresso" come si comporterebbero di fronte ad un tradimento tout court, perchè veramente a quel punto un mese o un anno farebbe poca differenza, la farebbe invece la possibilità di "scegliere liberi/e da orpelli socioesistenziali".
Posso solo dire che almeno cinque delle persone che conosco hanno detto chiaro... d'altronde non avendo altra scelta.... hanno scelto di perdonare! A volte perfino uno stacco pulito, un allontanamento deciso può rendere "molto chiare" le idee ad un traditore, ma bisogna che lo si possa scegliere.
Io al perdono credo poco perchè come disse giustamente una volta Chen non si perdona, quello che è accaduto è accaduto, perdonare il pregresso diventa a volte sterile, ma si può cercare di perdonarsi per l'essere scesi/e a patti con noi stessi/e ritrovando così un plusvalore umano proprio. In questo modo si potrà ricostruire con una rinnovata energia ed un rinnovato tipo di rapporto, poichè dopo un tradimento tutti siamo irrimediabilmente diversi; la fiducia è il sentimento più sensibile e delicato che esista, e se viene offeso in un giorno o vilipeso per un anno, sempre la fiducia va riconquistata e pare che sia la cosa che i traditori sanno fare peggio perchè riuscirci è un impegno e quasi una missione e chi tradisce raramente mette in conto il prezzo da pagare, anche perchè non esiste nulla che li abblighi a farlo se non la loro buona volontà ed intenzione.
Ma qualcuno ha detto che rotto un argine, quel punto sarà sempre fragile salvo non metterrci un muro... ed i muri salvano, ma dividono. Ecco perchè credo che la ricostruzione di un rapporto affettivo deteriorato resti la migliore palestra possibile per la capacità, la sensibilità e l'intelligenza umana...serve mettere in gioco tutte le proprie capacità e qualità e, pur volendolo, non tutti ne sono all'altezza. 
Bruja


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco perchè credo che la ricostruzione di un rapporto affettivo deteriorato resti la migliore palestra possibile per la capacità, la sensibilità e l'intelligenza umana...serve mettere in gioco tutte le proprie capacità e qualità e, pur volendolo, non tutti ne sono all'altezza.
> Bruja


Concordo. Bisogna essere all'altezza. Io ho perdonato e tentato di ricostruire due volte, fallendo. Ma la volontà era solo mia, quindi adesso non perdonerei più; spreco di energia e di tempo...


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

Chi tradisce per anni ed anni, costruisce un castello di menzogne nei confronti del coniuge e pure dell'amante, vive nella doppiezza e ne fa un abito mentale. Dubito che riesca poi a risollevarsi da tanta merda...diventa incapace di dire la verità.
Chi tradisce occasionalmente, per un breve periodo, e se ne pente, è senza dubbio capace di risollevare le sorti del proprio rapporto.
Il primo tradisce per abitudine; il secondo mente per necessità e potrebbe essere vittima di uno scivolone occasionale.

Pensatela pure come vi pare...ma a me non pare proprio la stessa cosa.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Auh.... hai detto!!!!!!!!!!!!
> La verità è che chi ci passa trova sempre il modo di giustificare i propri comportamenti. Sapete che vi dico, io sono la solita cinica... e l'avanzare degli anni aiuta parecchio, ma mi piacerebbe vedere se le persone tradite fossero molto abbienti, indipendenti, libere, con una conservata autostima e senza spaccature di maroni parentali e "bagagli appresso" come si comporterebbero di fronte ad un tradimento tout court, perchè veramente a quel punto un mese o un anno farebbe poca differenza, la farebbe invece la possibilità di "scegliere liberi/e da orpelli socioesistenziali".
> Posso solo dire che almeno cinque delle persone che conosco hanno detto chiaro... d'altronde non avendo altra scelta.... hanno scelto di perdonare! A volte perfino uno stacco pulito, un allontanamento deciso può rendere "molto chiare" le idee ad un traditore, ma bisogna che lo si possa scegliere.
> Io al perdono credo poco perchè come disse giustamente una volta Chen non si perdona, quello che è accaduto è accaduto, perdonare il pregresso diventa a volte sterile, ma si può cercare di perdonarsi per l'essere scesi/e a patti con noi stessi/e ritrovando così un plusvalore umano proprio. In questo modo si potrà ricostruire con una rinnovata energia ed un rinnovato tipo di rapporto, poichè dopo un tradimento tutti siamo irrimediabilmente diversi; la fiducia è il sentimento più sensibile e delicato che esista, e se viene offeso in un giorno o vilipeso per un anno, sempre la fiducia va riconquistata e pare che sia la cosa che i traditori sanno fare peggio perchè riuscirci è un impegno e quasi una missione e chi tradisce raramente mette in conto il prezzo da pagare, anche perchè non esiste nulla che li abblighi a farlo se non la loro buona volontà ed intenzione.
> ...


io posso parlare solo per me, ovviamente. nel mio caso ho voluto chiudere e poi riaprire. nessun agente esterno mi ha condizionata. nè economico nè di altro genere, anche perché sono anni che non cedo più a nessun tipo di ricatto di tipo parentale. 
bon, a parte questo nel mio caso è stato un fallimento. siamo tornati insieme da 7 anni e la cosa pur continuando, si è ri-impantanata esattamente sullo stesso fango che ha portato poi lui a tradirmi. non ho combinato niente di decente, sotto il profilo del nostro rapporto sentimentale. l'ho tirato fuori dai casini, questo sì, e non me ne pento, ma per tutto il resto siamo fermi.
il peggio è che io pur avendo trovato fuori un'alternativa, continuo a vedere in mio marito il bello che ormai si è perso, ma che è quel bello che non ho mai più trovato in un altro uomo. 
e quel che più mi stupisce, in me stessa, è che non ho mai pensato a cosa era giusto o sbagliato fare. ho agito per quello che mi veniva da dentro, ed è per questo che non riesco a capire tutto questo discutere sul tradimento come di una cosa analizzabile sotto un profilo utilitaristico. 
sarà che io e lui non abbiamo mai messo i nostri interessi davanti al nostro rapporto, sarà che siamo folli... io non lo so, so solo che se in un rapporto entra in gioco l'interesse, vuol ben dire che quel rapporto è finito, a prescindere da un eventuale tradimento.


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il primo tradisce per abitudine; il secondo mente per necessità e potrebbe essere vittima di uno scivolone occasionale.
> 
> Pensatela pure come vi pare...ma a me non pare proprio la stessa cosa.


Certo Iris, d'accordo con te. Peccato che mi siano capitati uomini che dicevano di stare nel secondo caso e invece poi continuavano...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. Bisogna essere all'altezza. Io ho perdonato e tentato di ricostruire due volte, fallendo. Ma la volontà era solo mia, quindi adesso non perdonerei più; spreco di energia e di tempo...


idem. se non fosse che ci avrei messo qualcosa come un secolo per farmela passare...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

Quello che pare non vogliate afferrare è il sentire del/la traditore/trice.

Il fatto di far danno, lo percepisce solo quando il danno si è evidenziato, perchè scoperto o perchè posto magari dall'amante di fronte a dover scegliere...prima, spesso e volentieri, se ne fa un baffo perchè non lo vive come un errore, come un danno o un'offesa verso la moglie o l'amante. 
Sta compiendo un atto per se stesso, e in questo concordo con chen, e a se stesso dice: OK, il prezzo è giusto, batti five, finchè ciò non comporta alterazioni negli altri rapporti, verso l'esterno.

Anche le giustificazioni che si da, vengono date a posteriori, DOPO aver agito, quasi mai si pone il problema prima di cosa questo potrà significare pro futuro, perchè gli interessa il qui ed ora.

Poi se si vuol ragionare con i "si dovrebbe", "sarebbe giusto", con retorici "ci si pensasse prima" "perchè non parlarne" etc etc... parliamone, ma mi pare un astrazione dagli atti, e si va poco lontano!


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il fatto di far danno, lo percepisce solo quando il danno si è evidenziato, perchè scoperto o perchè posto magari dall'amante di fronte a dover scegliere...prima, spesso e volentieri, se ne fa un baffo perchè non lo vive come un errore, come un danno o un'offesa verso la moglie o l'amante.
> Sta compiendo un atto per se stesso


Fedi vuol dire pensare come individuo singolo. Quindi la coppia non esiste più. Se amo una persona penso al bene mio e suo, al NOI. Altrimenti sto da sola/o e faccio tutto quello che voglio...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che pare non vogliate afferrare è il sentire del/la traditore/trice.
> 
> Il fatto di far danno, lo percepisce solo quando il danno si è evidenziato, perchè scoperto o perchè posto magari dall'amante di fronte a dover scegliere...prima, spesso e volentieri, se ne fa un baffo perchè non lo vive come un errore, come un danno o un'offesa verso la moglie o l'amante.
> Sta compiendo un atto per se stesso, e in questo concordo con chen, e a se stesso dice: OK, il prezzo è giusto, batti five, finchè ciò non comporta alterazioni negli altri rapporti, verso l'esterno.
> ...


... sono sbalor-_dito_!... lo dicevo io che il Fedifrago è meno _pirla_ di quel che sembra... hi, hi, hi... sotto-_scrivo_ tutto quanto... _in toto_... ottime considerazioni... non c'è che dire...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che pare non vogliate afferrare è il sentire del/la traditore/trice.
> 
> Il fatto di far danno, lo percepisce solo quando il danno si è evidenziato, perchè scoperto o perchè posto magari dall'amante di fronte a dover scegliere...prima, spesso e volentieri, se ne fa un baffo perchè non lo vive come un errore, come un danno o un'offesa verso la moglie o l'amante.
> Sta compiendo un atto per se stesso, e in questo concordo con chen, e a se stesso dice: OK, il prezzo è giusto, batti five, finchè ciò non comporta alterazioni negli altri rapporti, verso l'esterno.
> ...


Feddy se guardi con gli occhi del traditore ok... un kilo...una tonnellata... non fa differenza...

Per il tradito la questione _cambiola_


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi vuol dire pensare come individuo singolo. Quindi la coppia non esiste più. Se amo una persona penso al bene mio e suo, al NOI. Altrimenti sto da sola/o e faccio tutto quello che voglio...


Dai, Monica, come direbbe il nostro amico hihihi non diciamo banalità!

E' chiaro che se si parte da quel benedetto NOI non si approda a niente. 
Quel NOI è pur sempre costituito da un IO e da un TU e non venirmi a dire che vedi tutte queste coppie che realizzano giornalmente quel NOI, ma quasi sempre un IO e un TU che trovano punti di contatto, di condivisione/interessi comuni ma che non puoi vedere come annullamento dell'individualità in un NOI assoluto.


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Feddy se guardi con gli occhi del traditore ok... un kilo...una tonnellata... non fa differenza...
> 
> Per il tradito la questione _cambiola_



Guarda che anche il traditore, quando comprende cio che ha fatto, ed e' sinceramente pentito per tutto il dolore che ha seminato/provocato ... Soffre, perche' viene attaccato dai rimorsi, e quelli non li puoi dividere con nessuno, sono solo suoi.


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quel NOI è pur sempre costituito da un IO e da un TU e non venirmi a dire che vedi tutte queste coppie che realizzano giornalmente quel NOI, ma quasi sempre un IO e un TU che trovano punti di contatto, di condivisione/interessi comuni ma che non puoi vedere come annullamento dell'individualità in un NOI assoluto.


L'annullamento (e sono soprattutto gli uomini a chiederla, la devozione assoluta... ) porta al tradimento quando passa la prima fase del rapporto. Te lo dico per esperienza personale. 
E la simbiosi non è il NOI come lo intendo adesso.
Se amo davvero non esiste il ricercare qualcosa al di fuori. A meno che ci siano problemi oggettivi, ma anche qui, le varianti e variabili del rapporto di coppia andrebbero decise insieme. Tipo nasce il primo figlio e il marito va in crisi, e per alleviare la sua depressione post-parto si trova l'amante...invece di risolvere INSIEME il problema...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi vuol dire pensare come individuo singolo. Quindi la coppia non esiste più. Se amo una persona penso al bene mio e suo, al NOI. Altrimenti sto da sola/o e faccio tutto quello che voglio...


... sì, ma non stiamo parlando della logica aristotelica... non stiamo parlando di qualcosa che oggi è così, ieri era così e domani sarà così... la "coppia", non è qualcosa che somiglia al un "oggetto" della fisica, con caratteristiche stabili, immutabili... che possa solo essere o non essere... la "coppia" è qualcosa in eterna costruzione, aleatorio, emozionale... oggi posso scegliere per me stesso... domani, posso, emozionalmente, sentire il "noi"... e scegliere diversamente... le relazioni, non rispondono alle leggi delle logica... né a quelle delle fisica...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che anche il traditore, quando comprende cio che ha fatto, ed e' sinceramente pentito per tutto il dolore che ha seminato/provocato ... Soffre, perche' viene attaccato dai rimorsi, e quelli non li puoi dividere con nessuno, sono solo suoi.


Certo ma tutto a posteriori...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa che e' Addos che ha scritto che Giano una volta scoperto diventa un Fagiano...


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che anche il traditore, quando comprende cio che ha fatto, ed e' *sinceramente pentito* per tutto il dolore che ha seminato/provocato ... Soffre, perche' viene attaccato dai rimorsi, e quelli non li puoi dividere con nessuno, sono solo suoi.


 
MAH!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, Monica, come direbbe il nostro amico hihihi non diciamo banalità!
> 
> E' chiaro che se si parte da quel benedetto NOI non si approda a niente.
> Quel NOI è pur sempre costituito da un IO e da un TU e non venirmi a dire che vedi tutte queste coppie che realizzano giornalmente quel NOI, ma quasi sempre un IO e un TU che trovano punti di contatto, di condivisione/interessi comuni ma che non puoi vedere come annullamento dell'individualità in un NOI assoluto.


... hi, hi, hi... non posso crederci... ma hai battuto la testa?... hi, hi, hi... secondo me, leggere i miei scritti, ti ha illuminato la ragione... sottoscrivo anche questa...


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la "coppia", non è qualcosa che somiglia al un "oggetto" della fisica, con caratteristiche stabili, immutabili... che possa solo essere o non essere... la "coppia" è qualcosa in eterna costruzione, aleatorio, emozionale... oggi posso scegliere per me stesso... domani, posso, emozionalmente, sentire il "noi"... e scegliere diversamente... le relazioni, non rispondono alle leggi delle logica... né a quelle delle fisica...


Chen scegliere per me stesso nel rispetto dell'altro che amo... Se non rispetto l'amore non c'é più... O meglio è altra cosa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo ma tutto a posteriori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... mi sembra lapalissiano che sia a posteriori perché _non può che essere_ a posteriori... non ti pare?... hi, hi, hi... ma che cazzo dici?... hi, hi, hi... quel "a posteriori" non è nient'altro che il "noi" a cui ci si ritrova a rispondere dopo aver agito in quanto "io"... hi, hi, hi... riesci a capire?...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che anche il traditore, quando comprende cio che ha fatto, ed e' sinceramente pentito per tutto il dolore che ha seminato/provocato ... Soffre, perche' viene attaccato dai rimorsi, e quelli non li puoi dividere con nessuno, sono solo suoi.





dererumnatura ha detto:


> MAH!


ripeto la solita frase...
anche il coccodrillo si mangia i suoi bambini e poi piange  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sai Marì...anche a me l'ha data a bere così...lui stava male...anzi! sembrava stesse più male di me...é stato a casa anche 15 giorni dal lavoro e mi si é
attaccato al culo come una piattola facendo il pentito...
é diventato quasi un'altra persona per un sacco di tempo...

anche a me sembrava che il rapporto era migliorato...

fino a che.......non ha trovato un altro fiore su cui posarsi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi, scoperto, mi ha persino chiesto di sposarlo...per rimangiarsi tutto in un
paio di mesi...

ognuno comunque é un singolo individuo...ma io non mi fido più...


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ripeto la solita frase...
> anche il coccodrillo si mangia i suoi bambini e poi piange
> 
> 
> ...


mi dispiace davvero....

ma anche io dico che è difficile fidarsi......e si esempi qui ne abbiamo a iosa di falsi pentiti.....o meglio, di pentiti che in fondo in fondo vorrebbero anche essere di nuovo liberi....


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen scegliere per me stesso nel rispetto dell'altro che amo... Se non rispetto l'amore non c'é più... O meglio è altra cosa.


... senti, MK2, ma come fai a credere che l'amore sia qualcosa che c'è... o che non c'è?... l'amore, quando si deve concretizzare nelle azioni, è imperfetto... è umano... è soggetto ad errori... incomprensioni... è sempre soggetto all'oscillare di un "io" che imperfettamente cerca un fantomatico "noi"... paradossalmente, quando il "noi" si realizza interamente e perfettamente, annullando l'"io", si ha la malattia mentale... si realizza la relazione simbiotica psicotica... capisci?... rifletti su questo... rifletti sul fatto che le relazioni più forti, più "totalizzanti", sono relazioni malate... psichiatriche...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mi dispiace davvero....
> 
> ma anche io dico che è difficile fidarsi......e si esempi qui ne abbiamo a iosa di falsi pentiti.....o meglio, di pentiti che in fondo in fondo vorrebbero anche essere di nuovo liberi....


Dere, quando l'acqua tocca il culo tutti imparano a nuotare...
quando li scopri si impanicano, hanno questa fobia di perderti che
trasformano in morbosità nei tuoi confronti, poi...quando tutto torna
_normale _(anche se come prima io non sono più riuscita ad essere!
anche loro tornano _normali!!!_

a me non dispiace più...ho _assaggiato la pasta di cui é fatto_ veramente e
ho capito che non mi piace, vivo un rapporto alla giornata
per ora va bene così...poi chi vivrà vedrà!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ripeto la solita frase...
> anche il coccodrillo si mangia i suoi bambini e poi piange
> 
> 
> ...


... il tuo si chiama "_errore di generalizzazione_"... invece io credo che tu ti sia comportata molto bene... hai giocato fino in fondo la tua partita... hai interrogato la natura e la natura ti ha risposto... ora, devi trarne le conclusioni... senza compiere l'errore cognitivo di pensare che, se un chiodo si piega sotto i colpi del martello... tutti i chiodi si piegheranno... comprendi?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che anche il traditore, quando comprende cio che ha fatto, ed e' sinceramente pentito per tutto il dolore che ha seminato/provocato ... Soffre, perche' viene attaccato dai rimorsi, e quelli non li puoi dividere con nessuno, sono solo suoi.


... lascia perdere il "_pentimento_"... non trasformiamo il forum in un _confessionale_... hi, hi, hi... il traditore fa marcia indietro in un solo caso e per un solo unico motivo... e se vuoi ti spiego qual è...


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lascia perdere il "_pentimento_"... non trasformiamo il forum in un _confessionale_... hi, hi, hi... il traditore fa marcia indietro in un solo caso e per un solo unico motivo... e se vuoi ti spiego qual è...


 
si dai..spiegacelo


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Gennaio 2008)

io vorrei davvero sapere, chi di chi scrive, ha mai perso davvero la testa per amore.
no, perché, scusate.. ma ci avete tutti in tasca il libello del come si ama.
e mi viene in mente il prof Seminara, che sudava freddo ogni volta che vedeva la bidella Mirella ma che per restare fedele al suo ruolo si è dato sempre sui coglioni.
e perché certo, di lui ci siamo ricordati tutti per il rossore davanti alla bidella... che forse era la cosa più vera che manifestava...
ogni tanto ci penso al prof e mi viene su il magone per lui, che probabilmente quel sentimento lo rifiutava per non dar voce a quello che sarebbe stato uno scandalo, ma che lui sentiva bruciargli dentro.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tuo si chiama "_errore di generalizzazione_"... invece io credo che tu ti sia comportata molto bene... hai giocato fino in fondo la tua partita... hai interrogato la natura e la natura ti ha risposto... ora, devi trarne le conclusioni... senza compiere l'errore cognitivo di pensare che, se un chiodo si piega sotto i colpi del martello... tutti i chiodi si piegheranno... comprendi?...


comprendo Chen...il fatto é che di chiodi ne ho battuti tre, e tutti e tre si sono piegati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io prima di ripestarmi le dita ci penso 1000 volte ora!


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io vorrei davvero sapere, *chi di chi scrive, ha mai perso davvero la testa per amore.*
> no, perché, scusate.. ma ci avete tutti in tasca il libello del come si ama.
> e mi viene in mente il prof Seminara, che sudava freddo ogni volta che vedeva la bidella Mirella ma che per restare fedele al suo ruolo si è dato sempre sui coglioni.
> e perché certo, di lui ci siamo ricordati tutti per il rossore davanti alla bidella... che forse era la cosa più vera che manifestava...
> ogni tanto ci penso al prof e mi viene su il magone per lui, che probabilmente quel sentimento lo rifiutava per non dar voce a quello che sarebbe stato uno scandalo, ma che lui sentiva bruciargli dentro.


Anna...io all'odore di merda non mi ci sono MAI abituata, né voglio farlo!!
a furia di bastonate anche l'asino scalcia...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lascia perdere il "_pentimento_"... non trasformiamo il forum in un _confessionale_... hi, hi, hi... il traditore fa marcia indietro in un solo caso e per un solo unico motivo... e se vuoi ti spiego qual è...


non so quale motivo puoi addurre... ma non fare lo sbaglio di ricondurlo ad un unica spiegazione. non è da te..


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ripeto la solita frase...
> anche il coccodrillo si mangia i suoi bambini e poi piange
> 
> 
> ...


Sfi' eravamo sposati felicemente da quasi 20anni prima del fattaccio, e ha chiuso in un nanosecondo con la compagna di merende ... sono passati quasi 5anni dalla scoperta ... siamo divorziati da 4anni ... oggi mi ritrovo un uomo migliore di quello che avevo sposato ... che dire?! 

Economicamente sono coperta, non sono abbligata a restare ... stiamo insieme perche non possiamo e non vogliamo vivere l'uno senza l'altro ... se non siano "NOI" io e lui ... 

Certamente il tradimento per noi e' stato un incidente positivo, ci ha legati a vita.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Anna...io all'odore di merda non mi ci sono MAI abituata, né voglio farlo!!
> a furia di bastonate anche l'asino scalcia...

















beata te. sei più contenta, adesso?


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lascia perdere il "_pentimento_"... non trasformiamo il forum in un _confessionale_... hi, hi, hi... il traditore fa marcia indietro in un solo caso e per un solo unico motivo... e se vuoi ti spiego qual è...


 
Quando viene scoperto...
o quando si accorge che quello che perde è troppo rispetto a ciò che viene a guadagnare?
Oppure quando si è stufato dell'amante?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io vorrei davvero sapere, chi di chi scrive, ha mai perso davvero la testa per amore.
> no, perché, scusate.. ma ci avete tutti in tasca il libello del come si ama.
> compreso Cen, che mi ricorda tanto un certo prof Seminara, che sudava freddo ogni volta che vedeva la bidella Mirella ma per restare nel suo ruolo si è dato sempre sui coglioni.
> e perché certo, di lui ci siamo ricordati tutti per il rossore davanti alla bidella... che forse era la cosa più vera che manifestava...
> ogni tanto ci penso al prof e mi viene su il magone per lui, che probabilmente quel sentimento lo rifiutava per non dar voce a quello che sarebbe stato uno scandalo, ma che lui sentiva bruciargli dentro.


... aspetta Anna, aspetta... ho avuto più di ottanta donne... di varie nazionalità e di varie personalità... unico comun denominatore: intelligenti... questo lo pretendo da una donna... la testa, purtroppo, non l'ho mai persa per nessuna... forse, e dico, forse, per due... ma penso che nemmeno quelli siano stati grandi amori... la formula del cosa sia l'amore non ce l'ho... questo è certo... ma una cosa la so: non sono la persona che si_ racconta_ il grande amore... non sono il tipo che se la canta e se la suona... comprendi?... qui, leggo di molti _cantastorie_... che scambiano la dipendenza e la paura della solitudine per amore... che scambiano la ferita dell'orgoglio, per pene d'amore... io, no... ti dirò di più: se in tutta la tua vita riesci a trovare UNA sola donna con la quale provare veramente AMORE... sei un uomo fortunato... dico UNA... una solamente... tutto il resto, sono canti delle Sirene... e si sa dove portano...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Intanto...*

... posto che credo che ognuno si rapporti come sente e crede meglio, e con questo rispondo soprattutto ad Anna che comprendo, la vera domanda è (e parlo a Feddy e Chen) perchè quando il ragionamento è ad "uno" cioè il traditore guarda e considera il suo orticello e fa quello che procura piacere non considera che una volta (praticamente sempre) scoperto deve rapportarsi con chi dall'altra parte cura il SUO orticello e quindoi non ha tempo di pensare che povero, lui era nelle canne, aveva dei triboli e.... ma guarda guarda li ha risolti con una cerniera abbassata...
La faccio semplice perchè tanto alla fine sono tutti orpelli... chi è tradito è incazzato come una vipera calpestata e così reagisce, che abbia la collera calda o fredda, quindi io mi aspetterei che come qualunque ladro non si stupisce se beccato deve pagare il conto, così facesse lui/lei....    Invece non è mai così, spesso si colpevolizza chi ha subito il tradimento.... ma per parafrasare, chi subisce un furto è colpevolizzato dall'assicurazione se non è stato previdente, ma tutti ammettono che ha subito un torto sociale, meno che il ladro (o il traditore che depreda la fiducia, perchè non è l'atto del tradire ma il contesto in cui avviene che è in analisi).
Siamo sempre alla solita scelta, tradire è decidere di omettere la sincerità e la lealtà che ci si era promessi.  Voi vedete la facciata del traditore che può avere delle ragioni, io vedo la situazione del tradito che NON può scegliere di non essere tradito o di non restare nel tradimento finchè non scopre il fatto.  Eticamente, moralmente, esistenzialmente o come cavolo vi pare, ditemi dove sia l'equità e la giustizia?  E non ne faccio una questione individuale, la vedo proprio come scelta di ingannare, che in qualunque altro contesto umano potrebbe essere perseguibile; se uno mi fa mobbing o non mi porta rispetto sul lavoro chiedo i danni morali, esistenziali etc.... forse che un tradimento che ti infilza come un fulmine crea meno danni? Non voglio scendere alla faccenda giuridica, è un nonsenso, ma gli effetti sono quelli di un reato psicologico, non viene forse riconosciuta la crudeltà mentale??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alla faccia di Aristotele, Platone e Socrate....tanto i traditori si appellano a Plauto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> comprendo Chen...il fatto é che di chiodi ne ho battuti tre, e tutti e tre si sono piegati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... quei chiodi, sono il "_noi_"... e in quel "_noi_", ci sei anche tu... prova a rifletterci...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...quando il "noi" si realizza interamente e perfettamente, annullando l'"io", si ha la malattia mentale... si realizza la relazione simbiotica psicotica... capisci?... rifletti su questo... rifletti sul fatto che le relazioni più forti, più "totalizzanti", sono relazioni malate... psichiatriche...


non posso che darti ragione.
infatti io sono un caso da psichiatria mica no. lo so da sola.
anzi, no. siamo due casi psichiatrici io e mio marito.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sfi' eravamo sposati felicemente da quasi 20anni prima del fattaccio, e ha chiuso in un nanosecondo con la compagna di merende ... sono passati quasi 5anni dalla scoperta ... siamo divorziati da 4anni ... oggi mi ritrovo un uomo migliore di quello che avevo sposato ... che dire?!
> 
> Economicamente sono coperta, non sono abbligata a restare ... stiamo insieme perche non possiamo e non vogliamo vivere l'uno senza l'altro ... se non siano "NOI" io e lui ...
> 
> Certamente il tradimento per noi e' stato un incidente positivo, ci ha legati a vita.


infatti Marì, ho scritto che ogni individuo é unico; probabilmente per lui é stato uno scivolone, che dopo vent'anni magari può pure capitare...
io poi ho le mie convinzioni sull'uomo...
che é diverso dalla donna...e che magari, trovando una che gliela
posa in faccia non riesca a tirarsi indietro...
la _carne dell' uomo_ per me é diversa da quella della donna
ma sono mie opinioni personali!

e lui probabilmente ha capito dopo l'errore che stava facendo
per un _ciuffo di pelo_ nuovo...


infatti né é la prova che da 5 anni state insieme meglio di prima!!!


invece...l'essere recidivo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il perseverare


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

Che l'amore vro sia rarissimo, e che ci sia la probabilità di non incontrarlo mai...ne sono certa pure io.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> beata te. sei più contenta, adesso?


certo che sono più contenta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

una volta dalla merda mi sono ripulita!!!!
e che fatica!!! e che puzza!!! e che dispiacere!!! e quanti pianti!!!

ma dopo neanche un anno ancora nooooooooo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




eccheccazz!


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta Anna, aspetta... ho avuto più di ottanta donne... di varie nazionalità e di varie personalità... unico comun denominatore: intelligenti... questo lo pretendo da una donna... la testa, purtroppo, non l'ho mai persa per nessuna... forse, e dico, forse, per due... ma penso che nemmeno quelli siano stati grandi amori... la formula del cosa sia l'amore non ce l'ho... questo è certo... ma una cosa la so: non sono la persona che si_ racconta_ il grande amore... non sono il tipo che se la canta e se la suona... comprendi?... qui, leggo di molti _cantastorie_... che scambiano la dipendenza e la paura della solitudine per amore... che scambiano la ferita dell'orgoglio, per pene d'amore... io, no... ti dirò di più: se in tutta la tua vita riesci a trovare UNA sola donna con la quale provare veramente AMORE... sei un uomo fortunato... dico UNA... una solamente... tutto il resto, sono canti delle Sirene... e si sa dove portano...


Perfettamente d'accordo e proprio per questo credo che il tradimento sia una forma di fotoromanzo mentale che si fanno i traditori per superare certe tappe della vita, e non sempre sono di ordine sentimentale, a volte anche l'insoddisfazione sul lavoro, la mancanza di vita sociale o amicizia da cui si dipende etc... può creare certi bisogni.  Di più credo che spesso in un'unione ad amare veramente sia solo uno, l'altro ama meno o di rimessa ed il tempo ovviamente fa la sua parte in entrambi. 
Quanto al trovare un solo amore in tutta la vita, io sono possibilista, forse capita due volte, la prima per entusiasmo.... i 20 anni.... la seconda per convinzione 30/40... poi arriva la consapevolezza del valore della vita e decidi se vivere per la vita o per la coppia... e se scegli la coppiai deve proprio valerne la pena ed a quel punto però si deve essere in due doversi caricare del giogo della coppia, e dico giogo non per indicare una soma ma per definire che deve sempre esserci una mediazione fra due libertà e due aspirazioni.
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quei chiodi, sono il "_noi_"... e in quel "_noi_", ci sei anche tu... prova a rifletterci...


riflettuto, la risposta é io c'ero nel NOI, loro NO!!!
forse é colpa mia...ho scelto male...
come quando compri la frutta e ti accorgi a casa che l'hai
_pescata_ marcia....


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta Anna, aspetta... ho avuto più di ottanta donne... di varie nazionalità e di varie personalità... unico comun denominatore: intelligenti... questo lo pretendo da una donna... la testa, purtroppo, non l'ho mai persa per nessuna... forse, e dico, forse, per due... ma penso che nemmeno quelli siano stati grandi amori... la formula del cosa sia l'amore non ce l'ho... questo è certo... ma una cosa la so: non sono la persona che si_ racconta_ il grande amore... non sono il tipo che se la canta e se la suona... comprendi?... qui, leggo di molti _cantastorie_... che scambiano la dipendenza e la paura della solitudine per amore... che scambiano la ferita dell'orgoglio, per pene d'amore... io, no... ti dirò di più: se in tutta la tua vita riesci a trovare UNA sola donna con la quale provare veramente AMORE... sei un uomo fortunato... dico UNA... una solamente... tutto il resto, sono canti delle Sirene... e si sa dove portano...


bene, perché io sono come te. non per niente sono ferma all'unico amore vero della mia vita, anche se scopo altrove.
e perché sai, io sono così sicura di quello che sento che non mi pongo nemmeno più l'interrogativo se sia giusto o sbagliato. lo so io ed è con me stessa che faccio i conti...
però vedi, il prof Seminara mi è rimasto impresso per quel suo arrossire e sudare quando vedeva la Mirella.
e non ce n'è: l'amore è come la tosse.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bene, perché io sono come te. non per niente *sono ferma all'unico amore vero della mia vita, anche se scopo altrove*
> e perché sai, io sono così sicura di quello che sento che non mi pongo nemmeno più l'interrogativo se sia giusto o sbagliato. lo so io ed è con me stessa che faccio i conti...
> però vedi, il prof Seminara mi è rimasto impresso per quel suo arrossire e sudare quando vedeva la Mirella.
> e non ce n'è: l'amore è come la tosse.
















scusa ma questo non lo capisco!!
come puoi dire che ami tuo marito e scopi altrove!
non puoi scopare con lui????!!??!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... posto che credo che ognuno si rapporti come sente e crede meglio, e con questo rispondo soprattutto ad Anna che comprendo, la vera domanda è (e parlo a Feddy e Chen) perchè quando il ragionamento è ad "uno" cioè il traditore guarda e considera il suo orticello e fa quello che procura piacere non considera che una volta (praticamente sempre) scoperto deve rapportarsi con chi dall'altra parte cura il SUO orticello e quindoi non ha tempo di pensare che povero, lui era nelle canne, aveva dei triboli e.... ma guarda guarda li ha risolti con una cerniera abbassata...
> La faccio semplice perchè tanto alla fine sono tutti orpelli... chi è tradito è incazzato come una vipera calpestata e così reagisce, che abbia la collera calda o fredda, quindi io mi aspetterei che come qualunque ladro non si stupisce se beccato deve pagare il conto, così facesse lui/lei.... Invece non è mai così, spesso si colpevolizza chi ha subito il tradimento.... ma per parafrasare, chi subisce un furto è colpevolizzato dall'assicurazione se non è stato previdente, ma tutti ammettono che ha subito un torto sociale, meno che il ladro (o il traditore che depreda la fiducia, perchè non è l'atto del tradire ma il contesto in cui avviene che è in analisi).
> Siamo sempre alla solita scelta, tradire è decidere di omettere la sincerità e la lealtà che ci si era promessi. Voi vedete la facciata del traditore che può avere delle ragioni, io vedo la situazione del tradito che NON può scegliere di non essere tradito o di non restare nel tradimento finchè non scopre il fatto. Eticamente, moralmente, esistenzialmente o come cavolo vi pare, ditemi dove sia l'equità e la giustizia? E non ne faccio una questione individuale, la vedo proprio come scelta di ingannare, che in qualunque altro contesto umano potrebbe essere perseguibile; se uno mi fa mobbing o non mi porta rispetto sul lavoro chiedo i danni morali, esistenziali etc.... forse che un tradimento che ti infilza come un fulmine crea meno danni? Non voglio scendere alla faccenda giuridica, è un nonsenso, ma gli effetti sono quelli di un reato psicologico, non viene forse riconosciuta la crudeltà mentale???
> 
> ...


... calma... calma... hai mescolato un po' le questioni... sei partita ragionando sul piano della dinamica psicologica e relazionale, e sei scivolata, via via, verso il giudizio morale... verso ciò ch'è bene e ciò ch'è male... sono cose diverse... che vanno tenute separate... se hai due mele e due pere, non hai quattro mele... il traditore pensa e sceglie per SE'... su questo, mi pare, non ci siano dubbi... il traditore, non fa quello che fa, per fare un torto al tradito... chiaro?... lo fa per SE' STESSO... lo fa perché, in quel momento, QUELLA E', per LUI, la scelta PIU' ELABORATIVA... la scelta che gli permette di STARE BENE... su questo non ci sono dubbi... con quella scelta, il traditore SI SENTE MEGLIO... LUI... non sceglie per far stare MALE l'altro... ma per stare MEGLIO lui... in quel momento è così... non s'affaccia minimamente il "dopo"... perché il "dopo", ovviamente, viene necessariamente "dopo"... e non è, nella mente del traditore, una priorità "adesso"... "adesso", la priorità è stare BENE... sentirsi BENE... fare la scelta elaborativa migliore per SE' STESSI... sul "dopo" le questioni sono altre... così come non c'entrano nulla le tue considerazioni morali... morali sono e morali rimangono... possibilità... imperativi categorici o aria fritta... dipende...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Mah...*



Anna A ha detto:


> non posso che darti ragione.
> infatti io sono un caso da psichiatria mica no. lo so da sola.
> anzi, no. siamo due casi psichiatrici io e mio marito.


Non parlo per tuo marito, non ne avrei abbastanza elementi a parte la tua descrizione, ma io credo che tu sia tutt'altro che una malata mentale.  Sei una tosta che hai fermamemte voluto credere di poter ricomporre e ricostruire, in più amavi e, per soprammercato eri certa di farcela.   Il fatto stesso che autodenunci questi fatti e ti ritieni un caso psichiatrico definisce che sai benissimo che "hai voluto" credere qualcosa che razionalmente sapevi che non era probabile.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> riflettuto, la risposta é io c'ero nel NOI, loro NO!!!
> forse é colpa mia...ho scelto male...
> come quando compri la frutta e ti accorgi a casa che l'hai
> _pescata_ marcia....


... e perché non hai guardato meglio e pescato bene?... il caso?... distrazione?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non posso che darti ragione.
> infatti io sono un caso da psichiatria mica no. lo so da sola.
> anzi, no. siamo due casi psichiatrici io e mio marito.


... ti auguro di uscirne...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e perché non hai guardato meglio e pescato bene?... il caso?... distrazione?...


errore di caso e distrazione...probabilmente si!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... posto che credo che ognuno si rapporti come sente e crede meglio, e con questo rispondo soprattutto ad Anna che comprendo, *la vera domanda è (e parlo a Feddy e Chen) perchè quando il ragionamento è ad "uno"* cioè il traditore guarda e considera il suo orticello e fa quello che procura piacere *non considera che una volta (praticamente sempre) scoperto deve rapportarsi con chi dall'altra parte cura il SUO orticello* e quindoi non ha tempo di pensare che povero, lui era nelle canne, aveva dei triboli e.... ma guarda guarda li ha risolti con una cerniera abbassata...
> La faccio semplice perchè tanto alla fine sono tutti orpelli... chi è tradito è incazzato come una vipera calpestata e così reagisce, che abbia la collera calda o fredda, quindi io mi aspetterei che come qualunque ladro non si stupisce se beccato deve pagare il conto, così facesse lui/lei.... Invece non è mai così, spesso si colpevolizza chi ha subito il tradimento.... ma per parafrasare, chi subisce un furto è colpevolizzato dall'assicurazione se non è stato previdente, ma tutti ammettono che ha subito un torto sociale, meno che il ladro (o il traditore che depreda la fiducia, perchè non è l'atto del tradire ma il contesto in cui avviene che è in analisi).
> Siamo sempre alla solita scelta, tradire è decidere di omettere la sincerità e la lealtà che ci si era promessi. Voi vedete la facciata del traditore che può avere delle ragioni, io vedo la situazione del tradito che NON può scegliere di non essere tradito o di non restare nel tradimento finchè non scopre il fatto. Eticamente, moralmente, esistenzialmente o come cavolo vi pare, ditemi dove sia l'equità e la giustizia? E non ne faccio una questione individuale, la vedo proprio come scelta di ingannare, che in qualunque altro contesto umano potrebbe essere perseguibile; se uno mi fa mobbing o non mi porta rispetto sul lavoro chiedo i danni morali, esistenziali etc.... forse che un tradimento che ti infilza come un fulmine crea meno danni? Non voglio scendere alla faccenda giuridica, è un nonsenso, ma gli effetti sono quelli di un reato psicologico, non viene forse riconosciuta la crudeltà mentale???
> 
> ...


Bruja, scordi che il traditore si reputa sempre molto furbo e che a lui MAI capiterà di venir scoperto (quel che succede nella realtà è ciò che capita agli altri, mai a lui...finchè non gli succede!)

Riprendendo quello che ho scritto sopra, inoltre, tieni presente che non vi è ALCUN
RAGIONAMENTO  a priori nè per sè, nè tanto meno per l'altro/a...c'è l'agire, spesso, anzi quasi sempre, emozionale, istintivo, a cui segue uno star bene PER SE' che fa reiterare senza porsi problemi l'atto.

Quanto alla giustizia...suvvia...si sta parlando di corna, mica di ricette di cucina che se segui bene ti dan un prodotto "corretto"! (a parte che come sai il mobbing è solo conquista recente...e ancora assai rara da applicare!)


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si dai..spiegacelo


... il traditore fa marcia indietro, e lo dico brutalmente, solo quando gli _conviene _fare marcia indietro... attenzione, in quel "_gli conviene_", non c'è un mero calcolo materiale... in quel "_gli conviene_", c'è la sua "_espansione esistenziale_"... cognitiva e affettiva... Il grande psicologo americano G. A. Kelly, l'ha spiegato molto bene in uno dei suoi corollari: "_la persona sceglie per sé, l'opzione che ritiene più elaborativa_"... quindi, gli esseri umani, scelgono le opzioni che, in quel momento, sembrano essere le più promettenti, le più elaborative, quelle nelle quali trovare la possibilità di espandersi... il nuovo... lo sfidante... l'elettrizzante... il campo nel quale giocare nuovi ruoli... diverse possibilità... ecco perché si tradisce... ecco perché, a volte, si fa marcia indietro... _MA DOPO_... ovviamente... quando ci si ritrova di fronte alla scelta... o di qui o di là... allora lì, sì è costretti a scegliere... altrimenti, ci si tiene tutto... si esaurisce il _filone d'oro_... hi, hi, hi... ci si affoga nella vita e nelle possibilità... nella massima _espansione_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja, scordi che il traditore si reputa sempre molto furbo e che a lui MAI capiterà di venir scoperto (quel che succede nella realtà è ciò che capita agli altri, mai a lui...finchè non gli succede!)
> 
> Riprendendo quello che ho scritto sopra, inoltre, tieni presente che non vi è ALCUN
> RAGIONAMENTO a priori nè per sè, nè tanto meno per l'altro/a...*c'è l'agire, spesso, anzi quasi sempre, emozionale, istintivo, a cui segue uno star bene PER SE' che fa reiterare senza porsi problemi l'atto.*
> ...


... guardate che questo è un punto molto importante che pochi, qui, hanno capito... e che io predico da molto tempo... da molto tempo... il Fedifrago s'è "_Chennizzato_"... non ci sono più dubbi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il traditore fa marcia indietro, e lo dico brutalmente, solo quando gli _conviene _fare marcia indietro... attenzione, in quel "_gli conviene_", non c'è un mero calcolo materiale... in quel "_gli conviene_", c'è la sua "_espansione esistenziale_"... cognitiva e affettiva... Il grande psicologo americano G. A. Kelly, l'ha spiegato molto bene in uno dei suoi corollari: "_la persona sceglie per sé, l'opzione che ritiene più elaborativa_"... quindi, gli esseri umani, scelgono le opzioni che, in quel momento, sembrano essere le più promettenti, le più elaborative, quelle nelle quali trovare la possibilità di espandersi... il nuovo... lo sfidante... l'elettrizzante... il campo nel quale giocare nuovi ruoli... diverse possibilità... ecco perché si tradisce... ecco perché, a volte, si fa marcia indietro... _MA DOPO_... ovviamente... quando ci si ritrova di fronte alla scelta... o di qui o di là... allora lì, sì è costretti a scegliere... altrimenti, ci si tiene tutto... si esaurisce il _filone d'oro_... hi, hi, hi... ci si affoga nella vita e nelle possibilità... nella massima _espansione_...


il tirarsi indietro va però contro quell'espandersi...è un negare la propria voglia di nuovo e di sfidante ed elettrizzante...quindi...per quale motivo non si procede ma si retrocede?


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il traditore fa marcia indietro, e lo dico brutalmente, solo quando gli _conviene _fare marcia indietro... attenzione, in quel "_gli conviene_", non c'è un mero calcolo materiale... in quel "_gli conviene_", c'è la sua "_espansione esistenziale_"... cognitiva e affettiva... Il grande psicologo americano G. A. Kelly, l'ha spiegato molto bene in uno dei suoi corollari: "_la persona sceglie per sé, l'opzione che ritiene più elaborativa_"... quindi, gli esseri umani, scelgono le opzioni che, in quel momento, sembrano essere le più promettenti, le più elaborative, quelle nelle quali trovare la possibilità di espandersi... il nuovo... lo sfidante... l'elettrizzante... il campo nel quale giocare nuovi ruoli... diverse possibilità... ecco perché si tradisce... ecco perché, a volte, si fa marcia indietro... _MA DOPO_... ovviamente... quando ci si ritrova di fronte alla scelta... o di qui o di là... allora lì, sì è costretti a scegliere... altrimenti, ci si tiene tutto... si esaurisce il _filone d'oro_... hi, hi, hi... ci si affoga nella vita e nelle possibilità... nella massima _espansione_...



Trattato freddamente, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> errore di caso e distrazione...probabilmente si!


Come scrisse quel tale... intelligenza non è non sbagliare mai... è imparare dai propri errori...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> il tirarsi indietro va però contro quell'espandersi...è un negare la propria voglia di nuovo e di sfidante ed elettrizzante...quindi...per quale motivo non si procede ma si retrocede?


Evidentemente perche' cio che perde e' piu' importante di cio che aveva trovato.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Evidentemente perche' cio che perde e' piu' importante di cio che aveva trovato.


probabile...come somma di elementi di sicuro è così.


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> probabile...come somma di elementi di sicuro è così.


Dere, mica sono scemi del tutto ... sono egoisti.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere, mica sono scemi del tutto ... sono egoisti.


diciamo che sono anche opportunisti.


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> diciamo che sono anche opportunisti.


Sono umani ... che a volte fanno cose disumani.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> il tirarsi indietro va però contro quell'espandersi...è un negare la propria voglia di nuovo e di sfidante ed elettrizzante...quindi...per quale motivo non si procede ma si retrocede?


... no, ti sbagli... a quel punto il traditore ha capito una cosa: che quel tradimento, quella strada, è un vicolo cieco... che non porterà a nulla... capisci?... lui l'ha già capito... quando fa marcia indietro, significa che ha realizzato e compreso che la scelta migliore, più elaborativa, per lui, è quella di chiudere con l'amante... ti dirò di più: se non fosse stato scoperto, l'avrebbe chiusa lui comunque... ti dirò ancora di più: spesso, al traditore, l'essere scoperto _SERVE_ a chiudere la vacanza... hi, hi, hi... qual cosa migliore di questa?... hi, hi, hi... utilissima in molti casi... fa in modo di farsi scoprire... anticipandosi un sereno rientro là dove sa di stare meglio... tra le braccia della moglie... pronta a _ri_-accoglierlo... voglio dire che non bisogna essere ingenui: si scoprono le cose, quando il tradito è disposto a scoprirle e a _vederle_... e quando il traditore è disposto a farsi scoprire e a _mostrarsi_... hi, hi, hi... non siate ingenui...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Evidentemente perche' cio che perde e' piu' importante di cio che aveva trovato.


... elementare... è proprio così... fatevene una _ragione_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guardate che questo è un punto molto importante che pochi, qui, hanno capito... e che io predico da molto tempo... da molto tempo... il Fedifrago s'è "_Chennizzato_"... non ci sono più dubbi... hi, hi, hi...


















Ho letto...e credo proprio di aver bisogno di molto, molto riposo  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Fatti magari venire  il dubbio che, come predichi agli altri, tu non mi abbia mai veramente letto..


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, ti sbagli... a quel punto il traditore ha capito una cosa: che quel tradimento, quella strada, è un vicolo cieco... che non porterà a nulla... capisci?... lui l'ha già capito... quando fa marcia indietro, significa che ha realizzato e compreso che la scelta migliore, più elaborativa, per lui, è quella di chiudere con l'amante... ti dirò di più: se non fosse stato scoperto, l'avrebbe chiusa lui comunque... ti dirò ancora di più: spesso, al traditore, l'essere scoperto _SERVE_ a chiudere la vacanza... hi, hi, hi... qual cosa migliore di questa?... hi, hi, hi... utilissima in molti casi... fa in modo di farsi scoprire... anticipandosi un sereno rientro là dove sa di stare meglio... tra le braccia della moglie... pronta a _ri_-accoglierlo... voglio dire che non bisogna essere ingenui: si scoprono le cose, quando il tradito è disposto a scoprirle e a _vederle_... e quando il traditore è disposto a farsi scoprire e a _mostrarsi_... hi, hi, hi... non siate ingenui...


il farsi scoprire aiuta a lavarsi meglio la coscienza...soprattutto se non si è in grado di reggere da solo la responsabilità di quel che si è fatto....l'onere di tenere per sè quel segreto e quel peso...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Io non parlerei di _importanza_... pero'


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, ti sbagli... a quel punto il traditore ha capito una cosa: che quel tradimento, quella strada, è un vicolo cieco... che non porterà a nulla... capisci?... lui l'ha già capito... quando fa marcia indietro, significa che ha realizzato e compreso che la scelta migliore, più elaborativa, per lui, è quella di chiudere con l'amante... ti dirò di più: se non fosse stato scoperto, l'avrebbe chiusa lui comunque... ti dirò ancora di più: spesso, al traditore, l'essere scoperto _SERVE_ a chiudere la vacanza... hi, hi, hi... qual cosa migliore di questa?... hi, hi, hi... utilissima in molti casi... fa in modo di farsi scoprire... anticipandosi un sereno rientro là dove sa di stare meglio... tra le braccia della moglie... pronta a _ri_-accoglierlo... voglio dire che non bisogna essere ingenui: si scoprono le cose, quando il tradito è disposto a scoprirle e a _vederle_... e quando il traditore è disposto a farsi scoprire e a _mostrarsi_... hi, hi, hi... non siate ingenui...



A volte Chen ci sono gli imprevisti, le fatalita' ... ahahah ... e bisogna fare i conti in fretta ahahah


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non parlerei di _importanza_... pero'


e di cosa?


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Gennaio 2008)

Buon anno a tutti!

Ma è mai successo che uno faccia dietrofont da entrambi i porti? Cioè che alla fine si rende conto che da una parte è realmente finita e dall'altra che alla fine il tradimento di per se con l'andare del tempo diventa sempre piu' sterile di quelle emozioni che l'hanno mosso?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ho letto...e credo proprio di aver bisogno di molto, molto riposo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no, no, ti ho letto eccome... e spesso, hai scritto banalità colossali... analisi superficiali... però, vedi, io sono persona intellettualmente onesta... e come ho rilevato le stronzate che hai scritto... ora rilevo le cose assai intelligenti che sostieni... questo è il mio stile... come vedi, non ho_ pre_-concetti o_ pre_-giudizi su nessuno... leggo quel che si scrive... e valuto quello... indipendentemente da chi lo scrive... inoltre, come dico sempre, se sostengo che hai scritto stronzate, non sto dicendo che TU sia uno stronzo... lo scritto lo è... non TU...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Buon anno a tutti!
> 
> Ma è mai successo che uno faccia dietrofont da entrambi i porti? Cioè che alla fine si rende conto che da una parte è realmente finita e dall'altra che alla fine il tradimento di per se con l'andare del tempo diventa sempre piu' sterile di quelle emozioni che l'hanno mosso?


... certamente... accade eccome... anche se, come insegna la psicologia, spesso l'essere umano sceglie il "_meno peggio_"... insomma, tende, almeno per il momento, a salvare qualcosa... perché è molto _minacciante_ mettere in discussione _ampie porzioni_ della propria esistenza e quindi, spesso si sceglie il "_meno peggio_" e lo si mantiene... fino al terremoto successivo... ovviamente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> il farsi scoprire aiuta a lavarsi meglio la coscienza...soprattutto se non si è in grado di reggere da solo la responsabilità di quel che si è fatto....l'onere di tenere per sè quel segreto e quel peso...


... esattamente... precisamente... pensa a quante "tenere confessioni" in realtà, nascondano, non un laico "pentimento" ma un impellente bisogno di "regolamento di conti" con sé stessi... in questo, il traditore continua nella _logica precedente_... individualistica, quella dell'"io"... capisci?... il tradito s'illude che la "_confessione_" rappresenti il tributo di sangue al "noi", mentre il traditore sguazza ancora pienamente nell'"io"... nel rapporto suo personale, con la propria coscienza e con i propri meccanismi interiori... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A volte Chen ci sono gli imprevisti, le fatalita' ... ahahah ... e bisogna fare i conti in fretta ahahah


... non lo metto in dubbio... ma il più delle volte, cara mia, il bilancino del farmacista domina la scena... hi, hi, hi... te lo dice un traditore incallito... per togliersi dalle palle un'amante rompicoglioni che c'è di meglio del farsi scoprire con la certezza di farla franca?... eh?... a quel punto, puoi pure indossare i panni della vittima... del pentito... irretito da un'istrionica maga Circe... hi, hi, hi... suvvia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

*eccomi...io sono la iena...*

intanto ciao a tutti...
sto seguendo con estremo interesse questo dibattito perchè vorrei davvero provare a capire quello che mi sta capitando..
in sintesi: poco più di due anni fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo molto più giovane di me con cui è iniziata una bella amicizia..
lui si era APPENA fidanzato con una ragazza della sua età.
nel giro di due mesi quell'amicizia si è trasformata e noi due abbiamo iniziato una relazione bellissima, durata appunto quasi due anni.
Due anni nei quali giorno dopo giorno mi affezionavo sempre di più..
due anni nei quali ho provato mille volte a lasciarlo per il suo bene.
...e adesso tiro in mezzo CHENSAMURAI (grande maestro per me):
è stato scoperto. e appena successo il fattaccio ha fatto esattamente da *chen manuale.*
E' SCOMPARSO..VOLATILIZZATo!!! naturlamente la sottoscritta è stata oltre che rinnegata annche insultata (ma vi assicuro, me li sono presi gli insulti, in fondo la colpa era anche mia).
per qualche mese il silenzio..loro due felici più di prima.
ed ora..puff..il ritorno (contornato dai vari ...ti ho pensata sempre ecc...)
ci siamo rivisti 2 volte...di nuovo sesso...e ora è pentitooooooooo!!
Io non capisco cosa mi prende. Sembra una droga, non riesco a liberarmene e su questo ci sto lavorando, ma a lui??? 
é amore per quella ragazza?


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certamente... accade eccome... anche se, come insegna la psicologia, spesso l'essere umano sceglie il "_meno peggio_"... insomma, tende, almeno per il momento, a salvare qualcosa... perché è molto _minacciante_ mettere in discussione _ampie porzioni_ della propria esistenza e quindi, spesso si sceglie il "_meno peggio_" e lo si mantiene... fino al terremoto successivo... ovviamente...


Io sai mi sento un po' così. So' per certo che quella relazione è fine a se stessa, ha solo la funzionalità per ora di farmi senire vera, sentirmi per quella che sono veramente e non quella che devo apparire agli occhi degli altri. Dall'altra la vedo che ormai non c'è piu' niente da salvare, perlomeno nel mio cuore, e mi rendo conto che se anche facessi mille sforzi per me e per lui sono energie solo sprecate. Per ora forse riesco solo a sopravvivere da una parte libera e dall'altra bloccata nei miei ruoli, che vacanze..........


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Gennaio 2008)

APERTA UNA PARENTESI MA DA QUANDO SON CAMBIATI I GRADI?????????
TIPO UTENTE AFFEZZIONATA???????? A CHI?????????
UTENTE OGM????? LEGGENDARIO???????


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non lo metto in dubbio... ma il più delle volte, cara mia, il bilancino del farmacista domina la scena... hi, hi, hi... te lo dice un traditore incallito... per togliersi dalle palle un'amante rompicoglioni che c'è di meglio del farsi scoprire con la certezza di farla franca?... eh?... *a quel punto, puoi pure indossare i panni della vittima... del pentito... irretito da un'istrionica maga Circe*... hi, hi, hi... suvvia... hi, hi, hi...


 
accidenti se hai ragione......


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> intanto ciao a tutti...
> sto seguendo con estremo interesse questo dibattito perchè vorrei davvero provare a capire quello che mi sta capitando..
> in sintesi: poco più di due anni fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo molto più giovane di me con cui è iniziata una bella amicizia..
> lui si era APPENA fidanzato con una ragazza della sua età.
> ...


Non chiederti cosa è il suo rapporto con quella ragazza...guarda al tuo, con lui, che nasce all'insegna del disimpegno (sicuramente suo) e della debolezza affermativa tua (ma come? stiamo da dio -dici- ma accetti PER DUE ANNI che lui continui il suo filarino?)

Torna, ti fa due moine e gli ricadi ai piedi...ovvio che ora si riallontani...sa che quando vorrà tu sarai di nuovo lì, a sua disposizione...perchè rischiare che IL RAPPORTO PRINCIPALE possa venir messo in crisi da una frequentazione assidua?

Ti sei definita jena...ma io ti vedo molto pecorella smarrita...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> intanto ciao a tutti...
> sto seguendo con estremo interesse questo dibattito perchè vorrei davvero provare a capire quello che mi sta capitando..
> in sintesi: poco più di due anni fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo molto più giovane di me con cui è iniziata una bella amicizia..
> lui si era APPENA fidanzato con una ragazza della sua età.
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... intanto, grazie per il "gran maestro"... mi sembra davvero troppo!... vedi, la tua storia è paradigmatica... esemplificativa... chiara come la luce del sole... se hai letto quello che ho scritto, hai già tutte le risposte... anche il suo ritorno è da manuale... dall'altra parte, la storia non "_regge_"... deve essere "_puntellata_"... ma, almeno per ora, non la chiuderà... e di certo, non la chiuderà per te... capisci?... allora, vedi, il mio consiglio, è una domanda: chi sei, tu?... chi vuoi essere?... un "_puntello_"?... una "_fumatina d'oppio_" quale lenimento dello stress della vita quotidiana (con l'altra)?... lui ha scelto... lui sceglie... ora, scegli anche tu... e scegli PER TE... perchè tu, amica mia, VALI... tu hai VALORE... perché TU hai il diritto alla TUA crescita e alla TUA espansione...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Ma che succede oggi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che succede oggi?


... cioè?... ti dispiace se la discussione è di alto livello?... almeno così mi pare...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> APERTA UNA PARENTESI MA DA QUANDO SON CAMBIATI I GRADI?????????
> TIPO UTENTE AFFEZZIONATA???????? A CHI?????????
> UTENTE OGM????? LEGGENDARIO???????


ciao bella Buon Anno!
é una news dell'Admin...vai sotto a leggere!
carino no?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che succede oggi?


Tutto normale... mi pare...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutto *normale...* mi pare...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cioè?... *ti dispiace se la discussione è di alto livello?*... almeno così mi pare...



AFFATTO, magari fosse sempre cosi ... mi sorprende leggervi cosi allineati ... tu e Fedi'.


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutto normale... mi pare...



Quasiquasi sento odore/profumo di confetti


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quasiquasi sento odore/profumo di confetti


é gelsomino..é Padre Pio...un miracolo!
ma sai, tra traditori...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> é gelsomino..é Padre Pio...un miracolo!
> * ma sai, tra traditori..*.



EGGIA' ... dimenticavo


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

*uèuèuèèèèèè...*



sfigatta ha detto:


> é gelsomino..é Padre Pio...un miracolo!
> ma sai, *tra traditori*...


Calma calma...intanto lui, a parte se stesso, non tradisce proprio nessuno...eh!

I galloni bisogna meritarseli sul campo, che diamine! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Poi...ancora ha da passà a nuttata!!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Prendo birrozzo e pop corn...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Calma calma...intanto lui, a parte se stesso, non tradisce proprio nessuno...eh!
> 
> I galloni bisogna meritarseli sul campo, che diamine!
> 
> ...
























   ci credi poco eh? ... malcredente


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Calma calma...intanto lui, a parte se stesso, non tradisce proprio nessuno...eh!
> I galloni bisogna meritarseli sul campo, che diamine!
> 
> 
> ...


ciao Cesare, io vado a magnà! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per adesso ti do un bel bacio eh!


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> intanto ciao a tutti...
> sto seguendo con estremo interesse questo dibattito perchè vorrei davvero provare a capire quello che mi sta capitando..
> in sintesi: poco più di due anni fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo molto più giovane di me con cui è iniziata una bella amicizia..
> lui si era APPENA fidanzato con una ragazza della sua età.
> ...


E dopo due anni tu lo hai riconosciuto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie a dio, io perdo memoria di certi individui


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prendo birrozzo e pop corn...



... io ho una strana zenzazione ... da un momento all'altro BUMMMMMMMM ... e finisce la pace/tranquillita' ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, ti sbagli... *a quel punto* *il traditore ha capito una cosa: che quel tradimento, quella strada, è un vicolo cieco... che non porterà a nulla*... capisci?... lui l'ha già capito... quando fa marcia indietro, significa che ha realizzato e compreso che la scelta migliore, più elaborativa, per lui, è quella di chiudere con l'amante... ti dirò di più: se non fosse stato scoperto, l'avrebbe chiusa lui comunque... ti dirò ancora di più: spesso, al traditore, l'essere scoperto _SERVE_ a chiudere la vacanza... hi, hi, hi... qual cosa migliore di questa?... hi, hi, hi... utilissima in molti casi... fa in modo di farsi scoprire... anticipandosi un sereno rientro là dove sa di stare meglio... tra le braccia della moglie... pronta a _ri_-accoglierlo... voglio dire che non bisogna essere ingenui: si scoprono le cose, quando il tradito è disposto a scoprirle e a _vederle_... e quando il traditore è disposto a farsi scoprire e a _mostrarsi_... hi, hi, hi... non siate ingenui...


Ho l'impressione che molti traditori scelgano consapevolmente fin dall'inizio una strada senza "sbocchi". Mi pare che in realtà il loro intento sia di non cambiare nulla.. secondo voi?


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guardate che questo è un punto molto importante che pochi, qui, hanno capito... e che io predico da molto tempo... da molto tempo... il Fedifrago s'è "_Chennizzato_"... non ci sono più dubbi... hi, hi, hi...


Io direi che è talmente chiaro che l'averlo capito non cambia una virgola dal sentire dei traditi; Feddy ha ragione sul come ci si rapporta nel tradimento come traditori, ma bisogna pure che, senza questioni morali, che non sono la cifra del discutere ma quelle reali degli accadimenti, è inutile che si prospetti che un tradimento non occasionale ma convinto e reiterato di anni possa essere superato con un colpo di spugna, anche nella eventuale ricostruzione deve esserci il piano di riosanamento e se dura quanto il tradimento, non bisognerà lamentarsene troppo... qui non si tratta di moralòe ma di tempi di elaborazione e questo non devo dirlo a te di sicuro... 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*evviva*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... intanto, grazie per il "gran maestro"... mi sembra davvero troppo!... vedi, la tua storia è paradigmatica... esemplificativa... chiara come la luce del sole... se hai letto quello che ho scritto, hai già tutte le risposte... anche il suo ritorno è da manuale... dall'altra parte, la storia non "_regge_"... deve essere "_puntellata_"... ma, almeno per ora, non la chiuderà... e di certo, non la chiuderà per te... capisci?... allora, vedi, il mio consiglio, è una domanda: chi sei, tu?... chi vuoi essere?... un "_puntello_"?... una "_fumatina d'oppio_" quale lenimento dello stress della vita quotidiana (con l'altra)?... lui ha scelto... lui sceglie... ora, scegli anche tu... e scegli PER TE... perchè tu, amica mia, VALI... tu hai VALORE... perché TU hai il diritto alla TUA crescita e alla TUA espansione...


Chen sai che io sono pratica.... della serie noi siamo esattamente quello che vogliamo essere, diversamente siamo quello che gli altri decidono per noi in base alle LORO esigenze... 
Questa nostra nuova amica è una vera cartina tornasole, peccato sia convinta di non potere fare a meno di lui..... quanto tempo di un'unica vita sprecato...
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Calma calma...intanto lui, a parte se stesso, non tradisce proprio nessuno...eh!
> 
> I galloni bisogna meritarseli sul campo, che diamine!
> 
> ...


Senti, mentre digito mi stanno spuntando sue macchie rosse sul palmo e sento una certa forma di ascesi.... dici che sono sulla buona strada???  Santa Crotala Martire!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che molti traditori scelgano consapevolmente fin dall'inizio una strada senza "sbocchi". Mi pare che in realtà il loro intento sia di non cambiare nulla.. secondo voi?


 
Questa è una convinzione/sensazione che ho da parecchio... Tradire con la franchigia non riguarda solo il/la coniuge legittima o la compagna ufficiale ma amche l'amante di cui potersi liberare alla svelta in caso di urgenza....salvo poi recuperarla col retino tanto si sa, l'amante spesso resta nelle stagno e si fa pescare facilmente, è facilmente una carpa, quasi mai uno storione!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che molti traditori scelgano consapevolmente fin dall'inizio una strada senza "sbocchi". Mi pare che in realtà il loro intento sia di non cambiare nulla.. secondo voi?


... hi, hi, hi... balle... la sensazione iniziale per il traditore è magnifica... tutto sembra mutare... ci si ricarica... sale l'autostima... il senso di potenza... l'"io" diventa ipertrofico... tutto si "gonfia"... hi, hi, hi... eccome se si "gonfia"... hi, hi, hi... si pensa solo a sé stessi... il mondo e le cose... cambiano colore... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AFFATTO, magari fosse sempre cosi ... mi sorprende leggervi cosi allineati ... tu e Fedi'.





Bruja ha detto:


> Chen sai che io sono pratica.... della serie noi siamo esattamente quello che vogliamo essere, diversamente siamo quello che gli altri decidono per noi in base alle LORO esigenze...
> Questa nostra nuova amica è una vera cartina tornasole, peccato sia convinta di non potere fare a meno di lui..... quanto tempo di un'unica vita sprecato...
> Bruja


 
quanto hai ragione...in effetti non riesco a capirmi...ho anche quasi paura di essere malata!!! ma è come una droga. sai di dover smettere perchè e una storia senza senso (non ho MAI pensato ad un futuro con lui) ma non ci sono mai riuscita.
Ora però sembra conclusa veramente, ci siamo detti addio. E mi sembra tutto così strano...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa è una convinzione/sensazione che ho da parecchio... Tradire con la franchigia non riguarda solo il/la coniuge legittima o la compagna ufficiale ma amche l'amante di cui potersi liberare alla svelta in caso di urgenza....salvo poi recuperarla col retino tanto si sa, l'amante spesso resta nelle stagno e si fa pescare facilmente, è facilmente una carpa, quasi mai uno storione!
> Bruja


... no, ti sbagli... il traditore ci crede... crede nel benessere che prova... sta BENE... è questo che non volete capire... lui, si sente "_up_"... capisci?... la sensazione è di benessere estremo... eletrizzante... il nuovo si apre a lui... nuovi ruoli... nuove sensazioni... una nuova avventura... in quella fase si "_sente_"... le questioni subentrano "_dopo_"... sul momento, quella scelta, il tradire, garantisce il benessere psico-fisico personale... da questo punto di vista, ovviamente, è la scelta "_giusta_"... non ci sono dubbi...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E dopo due anni tu lo hai riconosciuto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... intanto, grazie per il "gran maestro"... mi sembra davvero troppo!... vedi, la tua storia è paradigmatica... esemplificativa... chiara come la luce del sole... se hai letto quello che ho scritto, hai già tutte le risposte... anche il suo ritorno è da manuale... dall'altra parte, la storia non "_regge_"... deve essere "_puntellata_"... ma, almeno per ora, non la chiuderà... e di certo, non la chiuderà per te... capisci?... allora, vedi, il mio consiglio, è una domanda: chi sei, tu?... chi vuoi essere?... un "_puntello_"?... una "_fumatina d'oppio_" quale lenimento dello stress della vita quotidiana (con l'altra)?... lui ha scelto... lui sceglie... ora, scegli anche tu... e scegli PER TE... perchè tu, amica mia, VALI... tu hai VALORE... perché TU hai il diritto alla TUA crescita e alla TUA espansione...


Infatti caro è leggendoti che mi è venuta voglia di testimoniare che questo tipo di storie sono tutte uguali.
No, io non mi sento un puntello..anzi, ti dirò di più...ho sempre avuto una gran stima di me stessa...stima che stavolta non trovo e mi fa incazzare come una bestia.
ma come uscirne??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, ti sbagli... il traditore ci crede... crede nel benessere che prova... sta BENE... è questo che non volete capire... lui, si sente "_up_"... capisci?... la sensazione è di benessere estremo... eletrizzante... il nuovo si apre a lui... nuovi ruoli... nuove sensazioni... una nuova avventura... in quella fase si "_sente_"... le questioni subentrano "_dopo_"... sul momento, quella scelta, il tradire, garantisce il benessere psico-fisico personale... da questo punto di vista, ovviamente, è la scelta "_giusta_"... non ci sono dubbi...




... sempre raggionando a freddo (escludendo i sentimenti) ... e' come mangiare a credito, sul paghero'? ... per oggi (nel momento) mangio, a pagare c'e' tempo ... bella goduria, e bel modo di guardarsi allo specchio la mattina ... da sputo! AHAHAH


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chen sai che io sono pratica.... della serie noi siamo esattamente quello che vogliamo essere, diversamente siamo quello che gli altri decidono per noi in base alle LORO esigenze...
> Questa nostra nuova amica è una vera cartina tornasole, peccato sia convinta di non potere fare a meno di lui..... quanto tempo di un'unica vita sprecato...
> Bruja


... noi siamo quello che _possiamo_ essere, considerato il necessario spazio psicologico da offrire agli altri... e i confini di quegli spazi, li _contrattiamo_ tutti i giorni e in _ogni relazione_ significativa... ad un estremo c'è l'autismo, nel quale non esiste alcuno spazio per gli altri... all'altro estremo, c'è la _con_-fusione simbiotica psicotica... tipica delle relazioni di estrema "dipendenza"... nel primo caso perdo l'altro... nel secondo caso, perdo me stesso... la nostra amica non è "convinta" di non poter fare a meno di lui... la nostra amica, per come è ora e con la consapevolezza di sé che possiede "ora", HA bisogno di quella relazione... tant'è vero che, in quella relazione, ha deciso di giocare un ruolo... "ora"... ripeto... domani, con una diversa costruzione di sé, credo che lo manderà tranquillamente a quel paese... questione di tempo... di maturazione...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> no, la nostra storia è durata due anni. lui è tornato da me dopo quelche mese di silenzio...
> e io l'ho aspettato, forse per vendetta..non lo so.
> Fatto sta che ora lui a me non interessa più..ma sto male al pensiero di non averlo..


Prenditi un cane...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Infatti caro è leggendoti che mi è venuta voglia di testimoniare che questo tipo di storie sono tutte uguali.
> No, io non mi sento un puntello..anzi, ti dirò di più...ho sempre avuto una gran stima di me stessa...stima che stavolta non trovo e mi fa incazzare come una bestia.
> ma come uscirne??????????????????????????????????


... amica mia, vedi, tu ne stai già uscendo... credimi... quello che scrivi, ne è la prova... sei sulla strada giusta... vedi, t'incazzi perché non ti RICONOSCI... questa storia, ti ha portata a giocare un RUOLO che è a te ESTRANEO... DISSONANTE... il tuo "disagio", è l'antidoto... la tua psiche, non te lo lascia fare... perché perderesti la tua identità... la tua integrità... quindi, se vuoi il mio parere, tu sei già fuori... l'allarme è già scattato... la sirena urla a più non posso, ricordandoti il rispetto che DEVI a te stessa... come PERSONA... e alla tua INTEGRITA'...


----------



## oscuro (4 Gennaio 2008)

*a volte*

A volte c'è troppa distanza frà cio che pensiamo di essere e ciò che siamo realmente....!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prenditi un cane...


... che strana combinazione ... ho avuto un cane di nome Layla

esattamente a questo in foto:

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/petplanet/breeds/Pointer.htm

quanto era dolce la mia Layla.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sempre raggionando a freddo (escludendo i sentimenti) ... e' come mangiare a credito, sul paghero'? ... per oggi (nel momento) mangio, a pagare c'e' tempo ... bella goduria, e bel modo di guardarsi allo specchio la mattina ... da sputo! AHAHAH


... aspetta, togli il tuo moralismo e prova a guardare le cose senza il velo del giudizio etico... scoprirai che il pragmatismo e l'edonismo non l'hanno inventato i traditori... scoprirai che la ricerca del BENESSERE è MOLTO UMANA... sospendi per un momento il tuo giudizio laicamente religioso... da donna ferita... e prendi atto del fatto che "_bene_" può diventare "_soddisfazione dei bisogni_"... che "_giusto_" può diventare "_benessere_"... qui, ora, in questo momento... PER ME...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Infatti caro è leggendoti che mi è venuta voglia di testimoniare che questo tipo di storie sono tutte uguali.
> No, io non mi sento un puntello..anzi, ti dirò di più...ho sempre avuto una gran stima di me stessa...stima che stavolta non trovo e mi fa incazzare come una bestia.
> ma come uscirne??????????????????????????????????





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia, vedi, tu ne stai già uscendo... credimi... quello che scrivi, ne è la prova... sei sulla strada giusta... vedi, t'incazzi perché non ti RICONOSCI... questa storia, ti ha portata a giocare un RUOLO che è a te ESTRANEO... DISSONANTE... il tuo "disagio", è l'antidoto... la tua psiche, non te lo lascia fare... perché perderesti la tua identità... la tua integrità... quindi, se vuoi il mio parere, tu sei già fuori... l'allarme è già scattato... la sirena urla a più non posso, ricordandoti il rispetto che DEVI a te stessa... come PERSONA... e alla tua INTEGRITA'...


 

oddio...credo di amarti...
mi stai dando una forza incredibile..


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prenditi un cane...


ce l'ho già 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
sono grave, vero?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Sara'... ma... forse lo _penzo_ solo io... ma per caso non e' che qualcuno di voi c'ha da prestrmi il DVD "La guerra dei cloni"?


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara'... ma... forse lo _penzo_ solo io... ma per caso non e' che qualcuno di voi c'ha da prestrmi il DVD "La guerra dei cloni"?


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

*lettrice*

Sei la solita "cattivona"...
Quando è amore è amore...anche tra i cloni


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A volte c'è troppa distanza frà cio che pensiamo di essere e ciò che siamo realmente....!!!


... oscuro, ciò che siamo, ce lo dicono gli altri... costruiamo noi stessi guardando la nostra immagine riflessa negli occhi dell'altro... questo ce lo insegna la psicologia... il traditore, quando si specchia negli occhi dell'amante, vede una persona nuova, desiderata, contesa... vede il "bene" per sé... vede la "soddisfazione" per sé... vede che "vale"... vede che "conta"... l'errore del tradito è scambiare il pensare PER SE' del traditore, per un "voglio fare del male a te"... non è così...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara'... ma... forse lo _penzo_ solo io... ma per caso non e' che qualcuno di voi c'ha da prestrmi il DVD "La guerra dei cloni"?



... senti puzza?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara'... ma... forse lo _penzo_ solo io... ma per caso non e' che qualcuno di voi c'ha da prestrmi il DVD "La guerra dei cloni"?


... di quali cloni stai parlando?... invece di fare la _mafiosa _e la _picciotta..._ invece di alludere... come fanno le persone "da poco", parla chiaro... se ne sei in grado... ovviamente...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... oscuro, ciò che siamo, ce lo dicono gli altri... costruiamo noi stessi guardando la nostra immagine riflessa negli occhi dell'altro... questo ce lo insegna la psicologia... il traditore, quando si specchia negli occhi dell'amante, vede una persona nuova, desiderata, contesa... vede il "bene" per sé... vede la "soddisfazione" per sé... vede che "vale"... vede che "conta"... *l'errore del tradito è scambiare il pensare PER SE' del traditore, per un "voglio fare del male a te"... non è così... *



Non ho mai commesso questo errore Chen ... MAI, perche' so che non e' cosi ... e' stato un egoista, questo si.


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... oscuro, ciò che siamo, ce lo dicono gli altri... costruiamo noi stessi guardando la nostra immagine riflessa negli occhi dell'altro... questo ce lo insegna la psicologia... il traditore, quando si specchia negli occhi dell'amante, vede una persona nuova, desiderata, contesa... vede il "bene" per sé... vede la "soddisfazione" per sé... vede che "vale"... vede che "conta"... l'errore del tradito è scambiare il pensare PER SE' del traditore, per un "voglio fare del male a te"... non è così...


A me non me ne frega niente di cosa vede il "traditore"...
Mi interessa cosa vedo io ....mazzate forti


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... di quali cloni stai parlando?... invece di fare la _mafiosa _e la _picciotta..._ invece di alludere... come fanno le persone "da poco", parla chiaro... se ne sei in grado... ovviamente...





























Bacio Chen...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> oddio...credo di amarti...
> mi stai dando una forza incredibile..


... al Vostro servizio, _my_lady... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ho mai commesso questo errore Chen ... MAI, perche' so che non e' cosi ... e' stato un egoista, questo si.


... e l'egoismo, amica mia, non è, forse, _umano_?... forse _troppo umano_... ma _umano _comunque... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

Per il fine settimana ci siamo sistemati.


----------



## oscuro (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Ok ma il pensare per se stessi...in una coppia lede l'altra parte....!Non credi che ragionare troppo in funzione di se stessi infici in qualche modo la coppia?E se sdi ragonasse in funzione del"NOI"?


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e l'egoismo, amica mia, non è, forse, _umano_?... forse _troppo umano_... ma _umano _comunque... hi, hi, hi...



... purtroppo si, e' vero.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A me non me ne frega niente di cosa vede il "traditore"...
> Mi interessa cosa vedo io ....mazzate forti


... e qui sta il tuo errore... e qui, sta il padre di tutti gli errori... la madre di tutte le _cornute_: la cecità... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e qui sta il tuo errore... e qui, sta il padre di tutti gli errori... la madre di tutte le _cornute_: la cecità... hi, hi, hi...


 
io sono stata cornificata ormai parecchi anni fa da un uomo che amavo da morire..
l'ho mollato su due piedi, l'ho visto piangere..ed ero convinta e lo sono tutt'ora che i pianti erano dovuti al pensiero di essere una cacca vivente più che per il male che mi aveva fatto..
ecco perchè poi mi domando come fanno alcune donne a soprassedere..
Nel mio caso poi è pazzesco.
Io ammetto di non essermi voluta bene, perdendo la testa per un ragazzino come lui, ma le donne che perdonano hanno tutta la mia stima...o forse no????


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ma il pensare per se stessi...in una coppia lede l'altra parte....!Non credi che ragionare troppo in funzione di se stessi infici in qualche modo la coppia?E se sdi ragonasse in funzione del"NOI"?


... amico mio, quando il traditore prende la sua decisione... il "noi" non c'è più... esiste solo lui, i suoi bisogni, le sue opportunità, le sue occasioni... non è più possibile pensare al "noi"... perché il "noi" non c'è più... infatti, la tragedia del tradito è che, per lui, il "noi" esiste ancora... e il tradimento viene da lui percepito ANCORA nei termini di un "noi"... ma quel "noi", per il traditore, non ha più senso... è esploso... volatilizzato... quando il tradito chiede al traditore: "_perché mi hai fatto questo?_", sbaglia domanda... dovrebbe chiedere:"_perché hai deciso di_ far_-ti questo?_"... il traditore agisce PER SE'... perché per lui, in quel momento, esiste solamente il "SE'"...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Onestamente da tradita non perdono il traditore... incapacita' mia, limiti miei, sono evuluta quanto un lombrico... tutte possibilita' valide... o piu' semplicemente da traditrice Fagiana so che il pentimento e' una grande cazzata...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente da tradita non perdono il traditore... incapacita' mia, limiti miei, sono evuluta quanto un lombrico... tutte possibilita' valide... o piu' semplicemente da traditrice Fagiana so che il pentimento e' una grande cazzata...


 
e io sono d'accordo con te...(per quanto te possa importare:0015


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> io sono stata cornificata ormai parecchi anni fa da un uomo che amavo da morire..
> l'ho mollato su due piedi, l'ho visto piangere..ed ero convinta e lo sono tutt'ora che i pianti erano dovuti al pensiero di essere una cacca vivente più che per il male che mi aveva fatto..
> ecco perchè poi mi domando come fanno alcune donne a soprassedere..
> Nel mio caso poi è pazzesco.
> Io ammetto di non essermi voluta bene, perdendo la testa per un ragazzino come lui, ma le donne che perdonano hanno tutta la mia stima...o forse no????


... le donne che perdonano lo fanno perché, in quel momento, è ciò che più _conviene_ a loro... lo fanno perché l'alternativa, in quel momento, sarebbe peggiore... questa è cosa certa... poi, le motivazioni possono essere le più diverse: perché si ama (nonostante tutto); perché rimettere in discussione una vita, non è cosa facile; perché si ha paura della solitudine; perché ci si aggrappa al "conosciuto", percepito come preferibile all'ignoto... insomma, per mille ragioni... ma sempre si SCEGLIE... secondo _convenienza_... si fa sempre la scelta ritenuta _migliore_, per sé stessi...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, quando il traditore prende la sua decisione... il "noi" non c'è più... esiste solo lui, i suoi bisogni, le sue opportunità, le sue occasioni... non è più possibile pensare al "noi"... perché il "noi" non c'è più... infatti, la tragedia del tradito è che, per lui, il "noi" esiste ancora... e il tradimento viene da lui percepito ANCORA nei termini di un "noi"... ma quel "noi", per il traditore, non ha più senso... è esploso... volatilizzato... quando il tradito chiede al traditore: "_perché mi hai fatto questo?_", sbaglia domanda... *dovrebbe chiedere:"perché hai deciso di far-ti questo?"... il traditore agisce PER SE'... perché per lui, in quel momento, esiste solamente il "SE'"...   *


Io gliel'ho fatta questa domanda ...


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

ma qui si parte dal presupposto che sia necessario comprendere i traditori e perdonarli...ma se uno non lo vuole più il traditore, perchè si è rotto i maroni? 
Che si fa? Si va dallo psicoterapeuta?
Io personalmente ho cambiato aria...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bacio Chen...


... niente baci... basterebbe solo un po' di ONESTA'... e la capacità di dire quel che si pensa... cosa rara, a quanto pare... più diffusa l'arte della zizzania e della delazione... _sembra_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io gliel'ho fatta questa domanda ...


... non ne dubitavo... che tu sia persona intelligente e sagace, mi sembra indubbio...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... le donne che perdonano lo fanno perché, in quel momento, è ciò che più _conviene_ a loro... lo fanno perché l'alternativa, in quel momento, sarebbe peggiore... questa è cosa certa... poi, le motivazioni possono essere le più diverse: perché si ama (nonostante tutto); perché rimettere in discussione una vita, non è cosa facile; perché si ha paura della solitudine; perché ci si aggrappa al "conosciuto", percepito come preferibile all'ignoto... insomma, per mille ragioni... ma sempre si SCEGLIE... secondo _convenienza_... si fa sempre la scelta ritenuta _migliore_, per sé stessi...



... e anche qua il NOI non e' menzionato... se scelgo di perdonare e' perche' in quel momento conviene a me IO... 

Ma i_nzomma _ Chen, dimmelo tu che io non ci sto piu' capendo una capasanta: ma IO del NOI che caspio me ne faccio?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... niente baci... basterebbe solo un po' di ONESTA'... e la capacità di dire quel che si pensa... cosa rara, a quanto pare... più diffusa l'arte della zizzania e della delazione... _sembra_...


Se vado in US spendo i dollari... mica gli Euro


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> ma qui si parte dal presupposto che sia necessario *comprendere i traditori e perdonarli*...ma se uno non lo vuole più il traditore, perchè si è rotto i maroni?
> Che si fa? Si va dallo psicoterapeuta?
> Io personalmente ho cambiato aria...


... Iris, hai battuto la testa?... nessuno, qui, ha mai sostenuto una cosa del genere... dove l'hai letta?... io dico, anche per deformazione professionale, che si deve perseguire la COMPRENSIONE dell'altro... questo, non c'entra nulla con il superamento del tradimento... _estremizzando_: cercare di capire il "_mondo_" di un omicida, non significa rendere l'omicidio un fatto accettabile... insomma, Iris_,_ puoi uscire dal meccanismo _religioso-sacerdotale-liturgico_ della comprensione-perdono?... se non compi questo passo, i tuoi ragionamenti risulteranno banali, automatici, superficiali...


----------



## oscuro (4 Gennaio 2008)

*giusto*

Giusto chen... ragiona per se...finisce il noi....per cui chi stà dall'altra parte è lecito che s'incazzi se non altro...perche ragiona ancora sul"Noi"e l'altro si fà i cazzetti suoi per se!!!Cmq ben trovato chen!!!


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

Ok. Io comprendo tutto. perdono. al mio ex marito ho lasciato pure i soldi (pensa quanto sono buona)...ed è più ricco di me..però fuori dai piedi.
Non ho alcuna visione sacerdotale...se l'avessi avuta, non avrei rotto il matrimonio, non credi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vado in US spendo i dollari... mica gli Euro


... te lo _ri_-dico: parla chiaro... altrimenti fai la figura della _poveretta_... capisci?... fai la figura del lupo (della jena), che ulula alla luna... vedi, è questo, di te, che ti rende _peggiore _di molti, in questo forum... peggiore dell'Insonne, peggiore di Oscuro, peggiore del Fedifrago... loro, hanno sempre parlato chiaro... stai scrivendo, a mio parere, delle _pesanti allusioni_... _esplicita-_le... se ne hai la levatura morale... e poi... vediamo...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Chen ti faccio una domanda.

Perche', io non ho tradito mai in vita mia ... occasione/opportunita' ne ho avute a iosa, eppure non ho tradito.

Sentiamo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto chen... ragiona per se...finisce il noi....per cui chi stà dall'altra parte è lecito che s'incazzi se non altro...perche ragiona ancora sul"Noi"e l'altro si fà i cazzetti suoi per se!!!Cmq ben trovato chen!!!


... il meccanismo è quello... amico mio... e questo ti spiega anche un altro terribile fenomeno: l'asimmetria tra il traditore che _minimizza_ e il tradito che _catastrofizza_... è così, perché si muovono su piani completamente diversi...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente da tradita non perdono il traditore... incapacita' mia, limiti miei, sono evuluta quanto un lombrico... tutte possibilita' valide... o piu' semplicemente da traditrice Fagiana so che il pentimento e' una grande cazzata...





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... le donne che perdonano lo fanno perché, in quel momento, è ciò che più _conviene_ a loro... lo fanno perché l'alternativa, in quel momento, sarebbe peggiore... questa è cosa certa... poi, le motivazioni possono essere le più diverse: perché si ama (nonostante tutto); perché rimettere in discussione una vita, non è cosa facile; perché si ha paura della solitudine; perché ci si aggrappa al "conosciuto", percepito come preferibile all'ignoto... insomma, per mille ragioni... ma sempre si SCEGLIE... secondo _convenienza_... si fa sempre la scelta ritenuta _migliore_, per sé stessi...


si...sono d'accordo, ma un conto è il perdono ad un padre di famiglia...un conto è al fidanzatino...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... te lo _ri_-dico: parla chiaro... altrimenti fai la figura della _poveretta_... capisci?... fai la figura del lupo (della jena), che ulula alla luna... vedi, è questo, di te, che ti rende _peggiore _di molti, in questo forum... peggiore dell'Insonne, peggiore di Oscuro, peggiore del Fedifrago... loro, hanno sempre parlato chiaro... stai scrivendo, a mio parere, delle _pesanti allusioni_... _esplicita-_le... se ne hai la levatura morale... e poi... vediamo...


Prima di tutto non mi sembra il caso di ritornare a queste cose.

Seconda cosa... guarda che io sono stata non chiara... ma SUPER CHIARA... ma non sono affatto scema 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Terzo non ho fatto nessuna affermazione pesante... tant'e' che i piu' hanno riso... tranne te evidentemente.

Quarto con me non attacchi... Ti voglio bene Chen


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chen ti faccio una domanda.
> 
> Perche', io non ho tradito mai in vita mia ... occasione/opportunita' ne ho avute a iosa, eppure non ho tradito.
> 
> Sentiamo.


... perché in quel momento la tua vita era, per te, sufficientemente in "_movimento_" e "_sintonica_" con le tue aspettative e le tue attese... capisci?... detta in parole più semplici, non avevi la "_motivazione_" per farlo... la _spinta interna_... eri in una situazione di sufficiente equilibrio personale e relazionale...


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché in quel momento la tua vita era, per te, sufficientemente in "_movimento_" e "_sintonica_" con le tue aspettative e le tue attese... capisci?... detta in parole più semplici, non avevi la "_motivazione_" per farlo... la _spinta interna_... eri in una situazione di sufficiente equilibrio personale e relazionale...


 
Come si dice a Bolzano "tenevi a che fare"


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prima di tutto non mi sembra il caso di ritornare a queste cose.
> 
> Seconda cosa... guarda che io sono stata non chiara... ma SUPER CHIARA... ma non sono affatto scema
> 
> ...


... vedi, a me, gli altri, stanno scrivendo cose diverse da quelle che affermi tu... poi, non sei stata affatto chiara... sei stata allusiva... hai alluso alla presenza di cloni... di doppi... di tripli... ma senza dire chi, dove, come, quando... insomma, roba da _mafiosotta_ da tre soldi... bucati... io m'incazzo?... lo credo bene!... oggi ho potuto discutere ad alto livello con persone di alto livello... mi scoccia che qualcuno imbratti i muri con _vaccate_ fuori luogo... allusioni... delazioni varie... insomma, mi secca che qualcuno voglia riportare il forum verso il basso... chi è quel qualcuno?... scusa, dimenticavo: sei tu...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, a me, gli altri, stanno scrivendo cose diverse da quelle che affermi tu... poi, non sei stata affatto chiara... sei stata allusiva... hai alluso alla presenza di cloni... di doppi... di tripli... ma senza dire chi, dove, come, quando... insomma, roba da _mafiosotta_ da tre soldi... bucati... io m'incazzo?... lo credo bene!... oggi ho potuto discutere ad alto livello con persone di alto livello... mi scoccia che qualcuno imbratti i muri con _vaccate_ fuori luogo... allusioni... delazioni varie... insomma, mi secca che qualcuno voglia riportare il forum verso il basso... chi è quel qualcuno?... scusa, dimenticavo: sei tu...


io sono qui dentro per cercare di capire un pò di cose che non facevano parte del mio mondo..
e questa discussione mi pareva esattamente quello che cercavo..
mi piace il modo che alcuni di voi hanno di esporre i propri concetti.
Tutto questo per dire che è una tristezza vedervi litigare...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Chen non attacca piu' con me...

Tra l'altro sto partecipando alla discussione... tu stai facendo una tragedia dal nulla.

Se t'incazzi la cosa non mi riguarda... ma abbi la decenza di non continuare ad imbrattare... se hai qualcosa contro Lettrice e il suo modo di interagire me lo puoi comunicare privatamente... ma son sicura questo non e' nel tuo stile.

Ora mi scuserai se non ho intenzione di continuare questa sterile conversazione con te.


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché in quel momento la tua vita era, per te, sufficientemente in "_movimento_" e "_sintonica_" con le tue aspettative e le tue attese... capisci?... detta in parole più semplici, non avevi la "_motivazione_" per farlo... la _spinta interna_... eri in una situazione di sufficiente equilibrio personale e relazionale...


NO, Chen ... non e' cosi, almeno per me ... non ho mai pensato/voluto/cercato di gratificarmi attraverso "il tradimento" ... tralasciando chi mi e' o mi vive affianco ... tradirei me stessa, cio che voglio essere, e che sono.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> io sono qui dentro per cercare di capire un pò di cose che non facevano parte del mio mondo..
> e questa discussione mi pareva esattamente quello che cercavo..
> mi piace il modo che alcuni di voi hanno di esporre i propri concetti.
> Tutto questo per dire che è una tristezza vedervi litigare...


Tranquilla nessuno litiga...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> ma qui si parte dal presupposto che sia necessario comprendere i traditori e perdonarli...ma se uno non lo vuole più il traditore, perchè si è rotto i maroni?
> Che si fa? Si va dallo psicoterapeuta?
> Io personalmente ho cambiato aria...


Credo che più che incazzarsi e basta per l'atto compiuto dall'altro (per te percepito come subito da te) e chiudere, possa servire capire attraverso quali meccanismi lui abbia agito in quel modo, quali son state le sue dinamiche...
Puoi dirmi che a quel punto non te ne frega più una cippa, ci sta, ma quella comprensione potrebbe aiutare se vi fosse intento di ricostruire un'altra storia, non per rabberciare quella (per quello basta il perdono tout court...), anche con la stessa persona..ma capire potrà permetterti comunque un relazionarti diverso con l'altro...

Che è poi quello che si cerca di fare in questo forum, in fondo, no?!?!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> si...sono d'accordo, ma un conto è il perdono ad un padre di famiglia...un conto è al fidanzatino...


... infatti, vedi?... anche qui, "bilancino del farmacista"... valutazione e scelta... poi, ritengo che il "perdono" sia sempre fuori luogo e che impedisca l'elaborazione delle situazioni... il perdono è un concetto di origine cristiana... sconosciuto alla cultura greca... che preferiva comprendere per poi, eventualmente, superare... senza il bisogno di perdonare... con il perdono, l'evento viene in qualche modo annullato, esorcizzato... con la comprensione (intendo il provare a capire...), l'evento viene metabilizzato, digerito, inglobato... in qualche modo, quell'esperienza negativa, diventa patrimonio del "noi" e non oggetto del "perdono" unilaterale del tradito... per questo, alcune volte, il tradimento _rin_-salda la coppia... diventa un mattone della costruzione... e non delle macerie a lato della strada...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Come si dice a Bolzano *"tenevi a che fare"*


SI ... con la persona piu' importante della mia vite, me stessa ... e c'e' poco da ridere Iris.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, Chen ... non e' cosi, almeno per me ... non ho mai pensato/voluto/cercato di gratificarmi attraverso "il tradimento" ... tralasciando chi mi e' o mi vive affianco ... tradirei me stessa, cio che voglio essere, e che sono.



Pero' certe volte e' l'unica soluzione possibile... o comunque la piu' semplice da mettere in atto... 

Io ho tradito per essere scoperta... per uscire da una relazione dalla quale altrimenti non sarei riuscita a venir fuori... e' vero forse e' codardo... ma al momento era l'unica scelta possibile.., per me


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti, vedi?... anche qui, "bilancino del farmacista"... valutazione e scelta... poi, ritengo che il "perdono" sia sempre fuori luogo e che impedisca l'elaborazione delle situazioni... il perdono è un concetto di origine cristiana... sconosciuto alla cultura greca... che preferiva comprendere per poi, eventualmente, superare... senza il bisogno di perdonare... con il perdono, l'evento viene in qualche modo annullato, esorcizzato... con la comprensione (intendo il provare a capire...), l'evento viene metabilizzato, digerito, inglobato... in qualche modo, quell'esperienza negativa, diventa patrimonio del "noi" e non oggetto del "perdono" unilaterale del tradito... per questo, alcune volte, il tradimento _rin_-salda la coppia... diventa un mattone della costruzione... e non delle macerie a lato della strada...


bene...allora mi considero salvatrice di un bel rapporto d'amore..


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che più che incazzarsi e basta per l'atto compiuto dall'altro (per te percepito come subito da te) e chiudere, possa servire capire attraverso quali meccanismi lui abbia agito in quel modo, quali son state le sue dinamiche...
> Puoi dirmi che a quel punto non te ne frega più una cippa, ci sta, ma quella comprensione potrebbe aiutare se vi fosse intento di ricostruire un'altra storia, non per rabberciare quella (per quello basta il perdono tout court...), anche con la stessa persona..ma capire potrà permetterti comunque un relazionarti diverso con l'altro...
> 
> Che è poi quello che si cerca di fare in questo forum, in fondo, no?!?!


... senti, ma sei sempre TU... oppure sei il fratello di quell'altro?... madonna come sei cambiato... hi, hi, hi... comunque, sottoscrivo... sì, sì', concordo _in toto_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, Chen ... non e' cosi, almeno per me ... non ho mai pensato/voluto/cercato di gratificarmi attraverso "il tradimento" ... tralasciando chi mi e' o mi vive affianco ... *tradirei me stessa, cio che voglio essere, e che sono*.


... vedi?... non lo hai fatto perché CONVENIVA a TE... perché ti saresti persa... perché ti saresti _tradita_... insomma, perché avresti perso il tuo _status quo... _il tuo equilibrio morale, psico-fisico e relazionale... esattamente quello che sostengo io... non lo hai fatto perché la scelta di farlo, era, per TE, _peggiore_ di quella di farlo... elementare Watson...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' certe volte e' l'unica soluzione possibile... o comunque la piu' semplice da mettere in atto...
> 
> Io ho tradito per essere scoperta... *per uscire da una relazione dalla quale altrimenti non sarei riuscita a venir fuori... *e' vero forse e' codardo... ma al momento era l'unica scelta possibile.., per me


Oggi pero' ti comporteresti in modo differente, o no?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> io sono qui dentro per cercare di capire un pò di cose che non facevano parte del mio mondo..
> e questa discussione mi pareva esattamente quello che cercavo..
> mi piace il modo che alcuni di voi hanno di esporre i propri concetti.
> Tutto questo per dire che è una tristezza vedervi litigare...


... vedi, Lettrice, nota delatrice e _arci_-nota picciotta, allude al fatto che tu non sia "_vera_" ma che tu sia un clone di Chensamurai... ovvero, che io e te siamo la stessa persona... capisci?... il suo mondo è fatto di queste _porcherie_: cloni, gente da bannare, allusioni, delazioni... è un mondo di _miserie_... un mondo nel quale, il più onesto, scaglia il sasso... e nasconde subito la mano...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oggi pero' ti comporteresti in modo differente, o no?


Mari' non lo so... non lo posso sapere... posso dirti non lo farei mai piu'... ma temo possa essere una cazzata... ragion per cui non credo al pentimento del traditore... lo posso anche "perdonare" ma non ci tornerei insieme... per me qualcosa sarebbe inevitabilmente rotta...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oggi pero' ti comporteresti in modo differente, o no?


... credo che oggi, Lettrice, stia mostrando, a tutti, con il suo comportamento, la sua _vera triste psicologia_... tristi-_ssima_... una _triste tristezza_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old adiemus (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' certe volte e' l'unica soluzione possibile... o comunque la piu' semplice da mettere in atto...
> 
> Io ho tradito per essere scoperta... per uscire da una relazione dalla quale altrimenti non sarei riuscita a venir fuori... e' vero forse e' codardo... ma al momento era l'unica scelta possibile.., per me


Interessante. Maggiori dettagli (se sei disposta a darli) renderebbero questa tua ancor più interessante. Mi affascina (anche se non comprendo) il tradimento compiuto per essere scoperto per far si che si possa interrompere una relazione nella quale, senza il tradimento stesso non si riiuscirebbe ad uscirne.​Adiemus​


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, Lettrice, nota delatrice e _arci_-nota picciotta, allude al fatto che tu non sia "_vera_" ma che tu sia un clone di Chensamurai... ovvero, che io e te siamo la stessa persona... capisci?... il suo mondo è fatto di queste _porcherie_: cloni, gente da bannare, allusioni, delazioni... è un mondo di _miserie_... un mondo nel quale, il più onesto, scaglia il sasso... e nasconde subito la mano...


io ho solo raccontato la mia storia...
e ho tratto benefici dal tuo punto di vista che ho trovato interessante.
cosa non va secondo Lettrice?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Interessante. Ma maggiori dettagli (se sei disposta a darli) renderebbero questa tua ancor più interessante. Mi affascina (anche se non comprendo) il tradimento compiuto per essere scoperto per far si che si possa interrompere una relazione nella quale, senza il tradimento stesso non si riiuscirebbe a venirne fuori.​
> 
> Adiemus​


... hi, hi, hi... micidiale quella foto... hi, hi, hi... c'è più filosofia in quella foto che in tutta l'opera di Aristotele... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI ... con la persona piu' importante della mia vite, me stessa ... e c'e' poco da ridere Iris.


Non ridevo di te...
Stavo sottolineando (quella è una espressione napoletana), che la tua vita era già sufficientemente piena..e non sentivi l'esigenza evidentemente di ulteriori riempitivi.
Ironizzare non significa deridere...ed essere seri non vuol dire essere seriosi.
Ironizzo piuttosto su certi tentativi di capire, scandagliare...noi viviamo, non siamo terapeuti di noi stessi, ed io ritengo molto semplicemente che certi amori finiscono perchè hanno perso linfa vitale, continuano perchè tale linfa scorre ancora.

Non è bravo chi perdona; non è più forte chi reagisce sbattendo la porta...
Non c'è credo in tali casi una soluzione giusta o sbagliata.
C'è la nostra soluzione.
L'importante è che sia nostra, liberamente scelta e non subita.
Non scelgo di essere tradito, ma scelgo come comportarmi in seguito.


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mari' non lo so... non lo posso sapere... posso dirti non lo farei mai piu'... ma temo possa essere una cazzata... ragion per cui non credo al pentimento del traditore... lo posso anche "perdonare" ma non ci tornerei insieme... per me qualcosa sarebbe inevitabilmente rotta...


Lettri', nessuno e' perfetto, e sbagliare e' umano.

L'Amore, quello vero ... e' ancora uno dei piu' grossi misteri, puo' essere scalfito/segnato ma, ci vuol tant'altro per farlo morire ... si dice che fa miracoli, quando c'e'.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ridevo di te...
> Stavo sottolineando (quella è una espressione napoletana), che la tua vita era già sufficientemente piena..e non sentivi l'esigenza evidentemente di ulteriori riempitivi.
> Ironizzare non significa deridere...ed essere seri non vuol dire essere seriosi.
> Ironizzo piuttosto su certi tentativi di capire, scandagliare...noi viviamo, non siamo terapeuti di noi stessi, ed io ritengo molto semplicemente che certi amori finiscono perchè hanno perso linfa vitale, continuano perchè tale linfa scorre ancora.
> ...


... dai Iris, non dire _monate_... hi, hi, hi... cercare di "comprendere" non significa fare gli psicoterapeuti... hi, hi, hi... e dire che una cosa finisce perché finisce e una cosa dura perché dura, è un insulto all'intelligenza... la tua, s'intende... hi, hi, hi... che poi, le soluzioni, siano le nostre soluzioni, è cosa che sanno anche i bambini dell'asilo... ulteriormente, che tu possa scegliere in un "nulla relazionale" all'interno del quale la nostra scelta sia "libera scelta", pura e casta, è semplicemente RISIBILE, dato il fatto che il tradito sceglie proprio IN FORZA della natura delle relazioni nelle quali è attore... e nelle quali gioca un ruolo... non dire _monate_ dai...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ridevo di te...
> Stavo sottolineando (quella è una espressione napoletana), che la tua vita era già sufficientemente piena..e non sentivi l'esigenza evidentemente di ulteriori riempitivi.
> Ironizzare non significa deridere...ed essere seri non vuol dire essere seriosi.
> Ironizzo piuttosto su certi tentativi di capire, scandagliare...noi viviamo, *non siamo terapeuti di noi stessi,* ed io ritengo molto semplicemente che certi amori finiscono perchè hanno perso linfa vitale, continuano perchè tale linfa scorre ancora.
> ...


... in effetti stiamo facendo terapia circolare in questo post (grazie Bruja)

... tranquilla Iris, ho capito


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> io ho solo raccontato la mia storia...
> e ho tratto benefici dal tuo punto di vista che ho trovato interessante.
> cosa non va secondo Lettrice?


... lascia perdere, dai... purtroppo, qui, quando la discussione si alza di livello, come oggi, c'è chi arranca... chi non tiene il passo... chi non ce la fa... chi preferisce parlare di cloni... di delazioni... di allusioni... a quel livello, qualcuno, si sente a maggior agio... nel proprio humus, diciamo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old adiemus (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mari' non lo so... non lo posso sapere... posso dirti non lo farei mai piu'... ma temo possa essere una cazzata... ragion per cui non credo al pentimento del traditore... lo posso anche "perdonare" ma non ci tornerei insieme... per me qualcosa sarebbe inevitabilmente rotta...


Interessante anche quest'altra tua. Non è da escludere che il traditore non si penta. Vorrei entrare più a fondo in questa tematica. Se è vero che il traditore tradisce per scelta-necessità ... potrà mai pentirsi un individuo che sceglie pur sapendo che l'azione che ha scelto di esercitare non è giusta?
Adiemus​


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Interessante. Maggiori dettagli (se sei disposta a darli) renderebbero questa tua ancor più interessante. Mi affascina (anche se non comprendo) il tradimento compiuto per essere scoperto per far si che si possa interrompere una relazione nella quale, senza il tradimento stesso non si riiuscirebbe ad uscirne.​Adiemus​


... e a te Adiemus qual ben/buon vento ti porta qua? ... qualche problema? ... raccontati/ci.

Comunque, benvenuto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lettri', nessuno e' perfetto, e sbagliare e' umano.
> 
> L'Amore, quello vero ... e' ancora uno dei piu' grossi misteri, puo' essere scalfito/segnato ma, ci vuol tant'altro per farlo morire ... si dice che fa miracoli, quando c'e'.


... la mia impressione è che tu abbia recuperato la relazione con tuo marito proprio attraverso la "com_-prensione_" dell'altro... guarda che questo è amore... cerchi di "com-_prendere_" (_prendere_ assieme all'altro) anche nelle cose che, dell'altro, non ti piacciono... quelle che ti feriscono... queste cose, le fai solo se ami...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Interessante anche quest'altra tua. Non è da escludere che il traditore non si penta. Vorrei entrare più a fondo in questa tematica. Se è vero che il traditore tradisce per scelta-necessità ... potrà mai pentirsi un individuo che sceglie pur sapendo che l'azione che ha scelto di esercitare non è giusta?
> Adiemus​


Non e' vero per tutti i traditori... e' vero per me... la mia azione era mossa da disperazione... e quell'azione universalmente considerata sbagliata era GIUSTA per me in quel particolare momento...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la mia impressione è che tu abbia recuperato la relazione con tuo marito proprio attraverso la "com_-prensione_" dell'altro... guarda che questo è amore... cerchi di "com-_prendere_" (_prendere_ assieme all'altro) anche nelle cose che, dell'altro, non ti piacciono... quelle che ti feriscono... queste cose, le fai solo se ami...


... chiaro eh? ... incominciamo ad inquadrarci noi due eh?!

PS ho il diritto, il dovere e la voglia/curiosita' di "Capire"


----------



## Old adiemus (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' vero per tutti i traditori... e' vero per me... la mia azione era mossa da disperazione... e quell'azione universalmente considerata sbagliata era GIUSTA per me in quel particolare momento...


Mi spiace che tu sia dovuta ricorrere ad un drastico provvedimento (tradimento) per terminare un rapporto. Dalle tue parole, capisco che non avevi altra alternativa-soluzione. E' un peccato, ma rispetto la tua buona fede.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Interessante anche quest'altra tua. Non è da escludere che il traditore non si penta. Vorrei entrare più a fondo in questa tematica. Se è vero che il traditore tradisce per scelta-necessità ... potrà mai pentirsi un individuo che sceglie pur sapendo che l'azione che ha scelto di esercitare non è giusta?
> 
> Adiemus​


... e chi lo dice che per il traditore, associato al concetto di "_tradimento_" ci sia, necessariamente, quello di "_ingiustizia_"?... e non, invece, più semplicemente, il concetto di "_non giusto_"?... vedi, per il traditore, il tradimento è "_non giusto_" ma non è affatto "_ingiusto_"... comprendi?...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Non ero assolutamente in buona fede...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ero assolutamente in buona fede...












  seeeeeeeeeeeee.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





 Lettry e non te la raccontare dai!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




eri in supercattivafede...e c'hai anche l'aggravante
della PREMEDITAZIONE


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeee.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sfigatta stonata... rileggi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













AMMORE ho scritto che *non ero assolutamente in buona fede*...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sfigatta stonata... rileggi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto, infatti.......non avevo letto il non


----------



## Old adiemus (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ero assolutamente in buona fede...


Basta, ora: è acqua passata. E questo torto che hai compiuto ti è sicuramente servito per comprendere e migliorare. Per "buona fede" mi rivolgevo-intendevo al fatto che sapevi che stavi sbagliando ma non avevi alternative, come tu stessa hai dichiarato. E non c'è miglior cosa che vivere sulla propria pelle certe situazioni.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Basta, ora: è acqua passata. E questo torto che hai compiuto ti è sicuramente servito per comprendere e migliorare. Per "buona fede" mi rivolgevo-intendevo al fatto che sapevi che stavi sbagliando ma non avevi alternative, come tu stessa hai dichiarato. E non c'è miglior cosa che vivere sulla propria pelle certe situazioni.
> 
> Adiemus​


parola di traditore per obbligo


----------



## Old adiemus (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e chi lo dice che per il traditore, associato al concetto di "_tradimento_" ci sia, necessariamente, quello di "_ingiustizia_"?... e non, invece, più semplicemente, il concetto di "_non giusto_"?... vedi, per il traditore, il tradimento è "_non giusto_" ma non è affatto "_ingiusto_"... comprendi?...


Riflettendoci bene, hai ragione: non giusto non sta per ingiusto.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Basta, ora: è acqua passata. E questo torto che hai compiuto ti è sicuramente servito per comprendere e migliorare. Per "buona fede" mi rivolgevo-intendevo al fatto che sapevi che stavi sbagliando ma non avevi alternative, come tu stessa hai dichiarato. E non c'è miglior cosa che vivere sulla propria pelle certe situazioni.
> 
> Adiemus​


... sbagliando rispetto a cosa?... hi, hi, hi... rispetto a quale "_giustezza_"... oggettiva?... morale?... religiosa?... etica?... metafisica?... di che parli?... _ulteriormente_: non aveva alternative, rispetto a cosa?... aveva un chiaro obiettivo... ha agito al fine di raggiungerlo... facendo quel che poteva fare... come poteva farlo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old adiemus (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sbagliando rispetto a cosa?... hi, hi, hi... rispetto a quale "_giustezza_"... oggettiva?... morale?... religiosa?... etica?... metafisica?... di che parli?... _ulteriormente_: non aveva alternative, rispetto a cosa?... aveva un chiaro obiettivo... ha agito al fine di raggiungerlo... facendo quel che poteva fare... come poteva farlo... hi, hi, hi...


Non esistono dei parametri, hai ragione. Ma da qui ad affermare che tradire sia un giusto comportamento, ne passa.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Non esistono dei parametri, hai ragione. Ma da qui ad affermare che tradire sia un giusto comportamento, ne passa.
> 
> Adiemus​


... hi, hi, hi... e chi ha mai detto che il tradimento sia un comportamento "_giusto_"?... i concetti di "giusto" e "sbagliato", sono contingenti, storici, determinati culturalmente e non immutabili e "oggettivi"... capisci?... quando usi questi concetti, fai "morale", non "indagine razionale"... classifichi e condanni sulla base di categorie "morali" senza alcuna necessità di "comprensione"...

Nel tradimento, tuttavia, ci sono degli aspetti ontologici irrefutabili:

1) il tradimento E'... esiste come possibilità comportamentale nel repertorio umano (è quindi UMANO)... questo è un fatto;
2) il tradimento E' un comportamento... un'azione... _un agito_... altro fatto;
3) il tradimento sorge, come tutte le azioni, da una MOTIVAZIONE, da una spinta interna... altro fatto;
4) il tradimento, come tutti i comportamenti, è _omeostatico_, ovvero serve a riportare in equilibrio qualcosa che, in quel momento, in equilibrio non è (il mondo delle relazioni)... altro fatto;
5) il tradimento HA un significato... il tradimento _significa_ qualcosa... porta con sé un messaggio... non è un'azione scomposta e afinalistica;... altro fatto inconfutabile;
6) il significato del tradimento è nel sistema_ personale_ di significati del traditore E NON in quello del tradito;... altro fatto;

... ora, ripeto, possiamo guardare al tradimento secondo categorie "morali", metafisiche... oppure possiamo provare a comprenderne le MOTIVAZIONI, I SIGNIFICATI, I MECCANISMI OMEOSTATICI... da questo punto di vista, "pentimento", "perdono", "giusto", "sbagliato", sono termini insignificanti... senza significato... aria fritta...


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> .... rifletti sul fatto che le relazioni più forti, più "totalizzanti", sono relazioni malate... psichiatriche...


Ma va? Chen guarda che lo so eh. E ho letto anche che non hai amato mai. Quindi... Non dico che l'amore vero sia quello perfetto, ma che debba tendere comunque al bene proprio e a quello della persona che diciamo di amare è il minimo...  Tutto il resto è letteratura.


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... e chi ha mai detto che il tradimento sia un comportamento "_giusto_"?... i concetti di "giusto" e "sbagliato", sono contingenti, storici, determinati culturalmente e non immutabili e "oggettivi"... capisci?... quando usi questi concetti, fai "morale", non "indagine razionale"... classifichi e condanni sulla base di categorie "morali" senza alcuna necessità di "comprensione"...
> 
> Nel tradimento, tuttavia, ci sono degli aspetti ontologici irrefutabili:
> 
> ...


chen (posso chiamarti così?), sarei curiosa di sapere qual'è la tua storia...come mai sei su questo forum? che esperienza hai di tradimenti? (perdona se puoi la mia intromissione, ma sai...ormai sono una zitellaccia)


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*ma guarda...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... le donne che perdonano lo fanno perché, in quel momento, è ciò che più _conviene_ a loro... lo fanno perché l'alternativa, in quel momento, sarebbe peggiore... questa è cosa certa... poi, le motivazioni possono essere le più diverse: perché si ama (nonostante tutto); perché rimettere in discussione una vita, non è cosa facile; perché si ha paura della solitudine; perché ci si aggrappa al "conosciuto", percepito come preferibile all'ignoto... insomma, per mille ragioni... ma sempre si SCEGLIE... secondo _convenienza_... si fa sempre la scelta ritenuta _migliore_, per sé stessi...


 
Alla fine il perdono non c'entrerebbe nulla con la bontà o il voler dare un'altra chance.... si tratta di qualche conticino esistenziale???!!!
Mi sa che hai più ragione di quanto pensi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*come no*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e chi lo dice che per il traditore, associato al concetto di "_tradimento_" ci sia, necessariamente, quello di "_ingiustizia_"?... e non, invece, più semplicemente, il concetto di "_non giusto_"?... vedi, per il traditore, il tradimento è "_non giusto_" ma non è affatto "_ingiusto_"... comprendi?...


Esattamente come una persona può essere "maleducata" o "ineducata"... differenza abissale!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> intanto ciao a tutti...
> sto seguendo con estremo interesse questo dibattito perchè vorrei davvero provare a capire quello che mi sta capitando..
> in sintesi: poco più di due anni fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo molto più giovane di me con cui è iniziata una bella amicizia..
> lui si era APPENA fidanzato con una ragazza della sua età.
> ...




























































Domandati cosa è per te...


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Domandati cosa è per te...


fino a poco tempo fa lo sapevo..adesso, da quando so per certo che è finita (e l'ho dovuto decidere io) non so più niente...sento un vuoto incredibile...ma ci sto lavorando..devo capire..ma credo di aver bisogno anche di voi..


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*aspetta aspetta....*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... e chi ha mai detto che il tradimento sia un comportamento "_giusto_"?... i concetti di "giusto" e "sbagliato", sono contingenti, storici, determinati culturalmente e non immutabili e "oggettivi"... capisci?... quando usi questi concetti, fai "morale", non "indagine razionale"... classifichi e condanni sulla base di categorie "morali" senza alcuna necessità di "comprensione"... E fin qui siamo d'accordo
> 
> Nel tradimento, tuttavia, ci sono degli aspetti ontologici irrefutabili:
> 
> ...


Per questo sostengo che il perdono è una parola tronca, quel che serve è avere in sè la determinazione e l'intenzione, mossa dalle ragioni che ognuno può mettere in campo (amore, convenienza, abitudine, presa di coscienza che quella persona è comunque il meglio disponibile etc....), diversamente meglio decidere che non ce ne fotte nulla delle ragione del traditore e scegliere quello che è consono al NOSTRO benessere, appunto CON o SENZA di lui/lei!! Anche il tradito ha ragioni che possono essere altre da quelle che può comprendere chi tradisce, proprio per l'insignificanza dei punti di vista che hanno solo, in questi frangenti, valore e termini individuali.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Layla*

....non è la prima volta che vediamo questa configurazione, con un "lui" piu' giovane che porta in parallelo l'amante sposata (sei sposata?) o piu' grande e la fidanzata ufficiale.

Molti(ssimi) uomini  (ma anche sempre piu' donne) hanno una visione estremamente manageriale dei rapporti: portano in parallelo 2 o 3 di essi, ciascuno con la sua finalità precisa. La fidanzata ufficiale, quella che sarà la moglie, l'amante, etc.

E' una delle piu' squallide manifestazioni della deriva emozionale moderna.

Non prenderti COLPE nei suoi confronti: dal racconto che mi fai mi pare un bel paraculo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lascia perdere il sesso. Se soffri, soffrirai sempre piu', perché tanto lui non scompaginerà mai le sue classificazioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buttatelo alle spalle!

Bacio!


----------



## Old layla (4 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ....non è la prima volta che vediamo questa configurazione, con un "lui" piu' giovane che porta in parallelo l'amante sposata (sei sposata?) o piu' grande e la fidanzata ufficiale.
> 
> Molti(ssimi) uomini (ma anche sempre piu' donne) hanno una visione estremamente manageriale dei rapporti: portano in parallelo 2 o 3 di essi, ciascuno con la sua finalità precisa. La fidanzata ufficiale, quella che sarà la moglie, l'amante, etc.
> 
> ...


no, non sono sposata, e ho 34 anni.
io ne sono assolutamente consapevole di quello che è lui...un malato, un viziato, e glel'ho detto l'ultima volta che l'ho visto di persona. Ed è stato a quel punto che lui ha iniziato a rifletterci e a pentirsi di avermi cercato. Ed è stata sempre quella sera che abbiamo deciso di non vedersi più..
ora, la mia domanda iniziale era: ma cosa prova lui per la fidanzata?
ora la mia domanda è..ma cosa cazzo mi sta prendendo? perchè mi sento così????è come se mi avessero staccato una parte di me...


----------



## Old chica (4 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> fino a poco tempo fa lo sapevo..adesso, da quando so per certo che è finita (e l'ho dovuto decidere io) non so più niente...sento un vuoto incredibile...ma ci sto lavorando..devo capire..ma credo di aver bisogno anche di voi..


Dammi retta, sei stata fortunata a liberartene, magari ora non te ne rendi conto, ma tra un po' di tempo a mente fredda lo capirai. Cioè si è pure permesso di insultarti!? Non ho parole, quì l'unico che merita insulti è lui.


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*layla*



layla ha detto:


> no, non sono sposata, e ho 34 anni.
> io ne sono assolutamente consapevole di quello che è lui...un malato, un viziato, e glel'ho detto l'ultima volta che l'ho visto di persona. Ed è stato a quel punto che lui ha iniziato a rifletterci e a pentirsi di avermi cercato. Ed è stata sempre quella sera che abbiamo deciso di non vedersi più..
> ora, la mia domanda iniziale era: ma cosa prova lui per la fidanzata?
> ora la mia domanda è..ma cosa cazzo mi sta prendendo? perchè mi sento così????è come se mi avessero staccato una parte di me...


E' un bene che abbia almeno capito la cialtronata che ha commesso CON TE...
Quanto alla fidanzata, è la solita storia, la personcina a modo che ingoia tutto, che è abbastanza tutto e che non dovrebbe creare problemi... e lui potrà manovrarla a suo piacimento.
Tu stai male perchè si è sbriciolata l'immagine potenziale che ti eri prefigurata su di lui, è quello che tu avevi idealizzato che è diventato deludente e disperante e ne soffri perchè quella idea non è esistita se non nel tuo immaginario e l'hai dovuta annientare... lui è ed è sempre stato quello che ora stai vedendo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Dammi retta, sei stata fortunata a liberartene, magari ora non te ne rendi conto, ma tra un po' di tempo a mente fredda lo capirai. Cioè si è pure permesso di insultarti!? Non ho parole, quì l'unico che merita insulti è lui.


Nooo, lui non mi ha mai insultata, lui si è limitato a sparire!!! la fidanzata mi ha insultata e perseguitata per un periodo. Indimenticabile la sua frase "ALmeno lui è stato onesto, tu sei solo una bugiarda" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo so che sono stata fortunata adesso...è questo senso di vuoto che mi spaventa tanto...


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' un bene che abbia almeno capito la cialtronata che ha commesso CON TE...
> Quanto alla fidanzata, è la solita storia, la personcina a modo che ingoia tutto, che è abbastanza tutto e che non dovrebbe creare problemi... e lui potrà manovrarla a suo piacimento.
> Tu stai male perchè si è sbriciolata l'immagine potenziale che ti eri prefigurata su di lui, è quello che tu avevi idealizzato che è diventato deludente e disperante e ne soffri perchè quella idea non è esistita se non nel tuo immaginario e l'hai dovuta annientare... lui è ed è sempre stato quello che ora stai vedendo!!!
> Bruja


Si,la cosa bella è che la cialtronata ho dovuto fargliela capire io...


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*layla*



layla ha detto:


> Si,la cosa bella è che la cialtronata ho dovuto fargliela capire io...


 
Non lamentarti, pensa che quella poveretta è convinta di avere fra le mani un tesoro di ometto!!! 
Come dico spesso c'è una regola immarcescibile, ci si fa bastare quello che ci basta, e se ci si contenta di pochino.... non devo aggiumgere altro vero???!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non lamentarti, pensa che quella poveretta è convinta di avere fra le mani un tesoro di ometto!!!
> Come dico spesso c'è una regola immarcescibile, ci si fa bastare quello che ci basta, e se ci si contenta di pochino.... non devo aggiumgere altro vero???!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


a me fa una tenerezza quella ragazza..
lei è convinta di avere accanto un santo che, poverino, è stato raggirato da una pazza.
lei non sa però che dalla pazza ci è tornato...e che è stata la pazza a rispediglielo...


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*layla*



layla ha detto:


> a me fa una tenerezza quella ragazza..
> lei è convinta di avere accanto un santo che, poverino, è stato raggirato da una pazza.
> lei non sa però che dalla pazza ci è tornato...e che è stata la pazza a rispediglielo...


Sarà pure tenera, ma è anche un po' tontolona o semplicemente innamorata e quindi cieca....   La pazza ha fatto la sua parte, quella delle "ragazze cattive" che vanno dapertutto ma non trattengono nulla.... lascia che il tempo compia la sua opera e vedrai come si ritroverà anche quella... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## oscuro (5 Gennaio 2008)

*senza*

Senza offesa per nessuno....senza parteggiar per alcuno.....fra tutti e tre...c'è molto poco da esser allegri..molto poco!!!!


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non lamentarti, pensa che quella poveretta è convinta di avere fra le mani un tesoro di ometto!!!
> Come dico spesso c'è una regola immarcescibile, ci si fa bastare quello che ci basta, e se ci si contenta di pochino.... non devo aggiumgere altro vero???!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Senza offesa per nessuno....senza parteggiar per alcuno.....fra tutti e tre...c'è molto poco da esser allegri..molto poco!!!!


infatti di allegro in questo momento per me non 'è nulla...ho fatto uno sbaglio, mi vergogno anche, questa storia ha fatto in modo che io non mi volessi più bene..sto cercando di recuperare...io me ne sono tirata fuori..


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Senza offesa per nessuno....senza parteggiar per alcuno.....fra tutti e tre...c'è molto poco da esser allegri..molto poco!!!!


Sostanzialmente hai ragione ma pare che la nostra amica stia facendo una sana autocritica revisionista .... e quella non guasta mai perchè abitualmente insegna!!!





 Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> infatti di allegro in questo momento per me non 'è nulla...ho fatto uno sbaglio, mi vergogno anche, questa storia ha fatto in modo che io non mi volessi più bene..sto cercando di recuperare...io me ne sono tirata fuori..


Layla mi sembra che avessi un altro nick quando ci avevi raccontato la tua storia al momento in cui lui ti aveva lasciata, ma non lo ricordo.


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> intanto ciao a tutti...
> sto seguendo con estremo interesse questo dibattito perchè vorrei davvero provare a capire quello che mi sta capitando..
> in sintesi: poco più di due anni fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo molto più giovane di me con cui è iniziata una bella amicizia..
> lui si era APPENA fidanzato con una ragazza della sua età.
> ...


Scusa, pensavo ti avesse insultata lui perché innervosito che la ragazza vi avesse scoperti, sai ho sentito anche queste cose quindi non mi stupirebbe, poi da soggetti come lui ci si può aspettare di tutto! Una curiosità ma lui quanti anni ha? Tu invece eri single quando ti stavi frequentando con lui? Comunque io penso che lui non ami ne' te ne' lei, ama solo se stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Scusa, pensavo ti avesse insultata lui perché innervosito che la ragazza vi avesse scoperti, sai ho sentito anche queste cose quindi non mi stupirebbe, poi da soggetti come lui ci si può aspettare di tutto! Una curiosità ma lui quanti anni ha? Tu invece eri single quando ti stavi frequentando con lui? Comunque io penso che lui non ami ne' te ne' lei, ama solo se stesso.


Ma anche Layla non lo ama ...solo non riesce a rinunciare alla gratificazione di sentirsi desiderata da un uomo più giovane che ha un'altra dona più giovane.
Purtroppo succede di considerare cose così una conferma di sè


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> a me fa una tenerezza quella ragazza..
> lei è convinta di avere accanto un santo che, poverino, è stato raggirato da una pazza.
> lei non sa però che dalla pazza ci è tornato...e che è stata la pazza a rispediglielo...


Scusa la franchezza ma non credo ti faccia tanto pena quella ragazza perché altrimenti non avresti nemmeno cominciato una relazione col suo ragazzo.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma anche Layla non lo ama ...solo non riesce a rinunciare alla gratificazione di sentirsi desiderata da un uomo più giovane che ha un'altra dona più giovane.
> Purtroppo succede di considerare cose così una conferma di sè


Insomma un po' di vanità e di lusinga si insinua dovunque ..... siamo umani...
Bruja


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma anche Layla non lo ama ...solo non riesce a rinunciare alla gratificazione di sentirsi desiderata da un uomo più giovane che ha un'altra dona più giovane.
> Purtroppo succede di considerare cose così una conferma di sè


Boh! Io penso che se una sta con uno che non ama tanto così per sesso e gratificazione personale nemmeno dovrebbe porsi la domanda: cosa lui prova per lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Boh! Io penso che se una sta con uno che non ama tanto così per sesso e gratificazione personale nemmeno dovrebbe porsi la domanda: cosa lui prova per lei?


No la prima domanda da porsi è sempre: cosa provo io.
Cosa prova l'altro è sempre un mistero.

Fidati.
_Pino la lavatrice_


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No la prima domanda da porsi è sempre: cosa provo io.
> Cosa prova l'altro è sempre un mistero.
> 
> Fidati.
> _Pino la lavatrice_


Esattamente!


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Layla mi sembra che avessi un altro nick quando ci avevi raccontato la tua storia al momento in cui lui ti aveva lasciata, ma non lo ricordo.


Non ci crederai ma l'ho completamente dimenticato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho dovuto ri-registrarmi...


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma anche Layla non lo ama ...solo non riesce a rinunciare alla gratificazione di sentirsi desiderata da un uomo più giovane che ha un'altra dona più giovane.
> Purtroppo succede di considerare cose così una conferma di sè


Brutto da dire ma credo anche io sia così...
Quando un uomo decide di avere una relazione per puro divertimento viene quasi sempre giustificato, per una donna non è così...
La fregatura è che la donna poi ci si affeziona...


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No la prima domanda da porsi è sempre: cosa provo io.
> Cosa prova l'altro è sempre un mistero.
> 
> Fidati.
> _Pino la lavatrice_


Quando lui è sparito mi sono sentita malissimo...avevo dei sensi di colpa paurosi...
era come se tutto fosse successo a causa mia..
e continuavo ad aspettarlo..
ora che è tornato è come se mi fossi presa una rivincita...e ora che se n'è andato definivamente mi tormenta il senso di vuoto..
Cosa provo io?????
Se riuscissi a capirlo riuscirei ad affrontare tutto meglio..ve lo assicuro..
work in progress...


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Scusa la franchezza ma non credo ti faccia tanto pena quella ragazza perché altrimenti non avresti nemmeno cominciato una relazione col suo ragazzo.


Io quella ragazza non l'ho mai nemmeno vista..
Mi fa tenerezza perchè è ingenua...ma sinceramente ho già combattuto con i miei sensi di colpa..ora non ne voglio più..Lei sapeva e lo ha accettato!


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che molti traditori scelgano consapevolmente fin dall'inizio una strada senza "sbocchi". Mi pare che in realtà il loro intento sia di non cambiare nulla.. secondo voi?





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... balle... la sensazione iniziale per il traditore è magnifica... tutto sembra mutare... ci si ricarica... sale l'autostima... il senso di potenza... l'"io" diventa ipertrofico... tutto si "gonfia"... hi, hi, hi... eccome se si "gonfia"... hi, hi, hi... si pensa solo a sé stessi... il mondo e le cose... cambiano colore... hi, hi, hi...





Bruja ha detto:


> Questa è una convinzione/sensazione che ho da parecchio... Tradire con la franchigia non riguarda solo il/la coniuge legittima o la compagna ufficiale ma amche l'amante di cui potersi liberare alla svelta in caso di urgenza....salvo poi recuperarla col retino tanto si sa, l'amante spesso resta nelle stagno e si fa pescare facilmente, è facilmente una carpa, quasi mai uno storione!
> Bruja





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, ti sbagli... il traditore ci crede... crede nel benessere che prova... sta BENE... è questo che non volete capire... lui, si sente "_up_"... capisci?... la sensazione è di benessere estremo... eletrizzante... il nuovo si apre a lui... nuovi ruoli... nuove sensazioni... una nuova avventura... in quella fase si "_sente_"... le questioni subentrano "_dopo_"... sul momento, quella scelta, il tradire, garantisce il benessere psico-fisico personale... da questo punto di vista, ovviamente, è la scelta "_giusta_"... non ci sono dubbi...


 
Come mai allora non sono pochi i traditori (e mi riferisco anche ai "non seriali") che, come premessa al tradimento, dichiarano all'amante una cosa del tipo: "voglio essere sincero con te, perchè tu decida liberamente, sappi che comunque non è mia intenzione lasciare la famiglia".
Significa che il momento "_up_" è già consapevolmente superato, prima ancora di iniziare una ipotetica relazione? Quindi l'errore dell'amante è quello di pensare che si inizi una relazione mentre invece tutto parte e finisce nel traditore "tra sè e sè"?


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Come mai allora non sono pochi i traditori (e mi riferisco anche ai "non seriali") che, come premessa al tradimento, dichiarano all'amante una cosa del tipo: "voglio essere sincero con te, perchè tu decida liberamente, sappi che comunque non è mia intenzione lasciare la famiglia".
> Significa che il momento "_up_" è già consapevolmente superato, prima ancora di iniziare una ipotetica relazione? Quindi l'errore dell'amante è quello di pensare che si inizi una relazione mentre invece tutto parte e finisce nel traditore "tra sè e sè"?


 
Io credo dipenda molto dall'evolversi poi della situazione..
a me non è stata detta quella frase solo perchè nessuno dei due pensava che poi sarebbe andata com'è andata..
giorno dopo giorno, ora dopo ora e senza alcunissimo tipo di premeditazione (almeno da parte mia)...io mi ci sono trovata te lo assicuro...
Non ho mai pensato: adesso lui lascia la fidanzata e sta con me..
Ho sempre pensato a come lui mi faceva stare bene e ho provato a godermela..naturalmente alla fine ha fatto male, e sto pagando...ma sono passati tre anni, è normale che il distacco faccia male.


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Io credo dipenda molto dall'evolversi poi della situazione..
> a me non è stata detta quella frase solo perchè nessuno dei due pensava che poi sarebbe andata com'è andata..
> giorno dopo giorno, ora dopo ora e senza alcunissimo tipo di premeditazione (almeno da parte mia)...io mi ci sono trovata te lo assicuro...
> Non ho mai pensato: adesso lui lascia la fidanzata e sta con me..
> Ho sempre pensato a come lui mi faceva stare bene e ho provato a godermela..naturalmente alla fine ha fatto male, e sto pagando...ma sono passati tre anni, è normale che il distacco faccia male.


Una curiosità...come è nata la vostra storia?


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

*layla*

Se se l'è tenuto anche quando ha saputo la verità evidentemente perché anche a lei fa comodo tenerselo. Non ci credo che se lo tiene solo perché è ingenua. Ma quanti anni ha? E' tanto piccola?


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*Vulvia*

_Bisogna partire dall'assunto, anche se quello che dice Chen sulla gratificazione è valido, che il tradire è spesso una compensazione e le compensazioni raramente sono progettuali quindi il dire prima che non ci si separerà dal/la partner ufficiale è semplicemente dichiarare che qualunque sia la storia che uscirà dal rapporto, resterà in quell'ambito, quello della trasfressione.... La sincerità in questo senso è fattiva anche se pelosa!_
_Dopo di che i momenti "up" possono essere numerosi, ma rientrano nel novero delle sensazioni forti che si desidera provare, assorbire, godere ma non altro.  L'errore iniziale dell'amante è quasi sempre di prospettiva perchè tingendo la storia di rosa romantico non vede che spesso quello che interessa è il rosso passione sprint!!!_
_Bruja_


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Se se l'è tenuto anche quando ha saputo la verità evidentemente perché anche a lei fa comodo tenerselo. Non ci credo che se lo tiene solo perché è ingenua. Ma quanti anni ha? E' tanto piccola?


ci siamo conosciuti al lavoro..
e la fidanzata mi sembra abbia qualche anno in più di lui..2 o 3.
Stavo leggendo la tua storia..loro hanno circa la tua età..


----------



## Old adiemus (5 Gennaio 2008)

*amanti*

Gli amanti sono solo dei "tappabuchi", ovvero delle stampelle che i traditori utilizzano dopo una storia sentimentale che ha incominciato a zoppicare. Come l'uomo che si rompe un arto inferiore, usa la stampella finché questo arto diventerà nuovamente efficiente, il traditore tiene l'amante fino a che non risolverà in altro modo l'acciacco coniugale. Se poi è vero che il tradimento fortifica la coppia ufficiale, addio ad ogni minima speranza per gli amanti.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Gli amanti sono solo dei "tappabuchi", ovvero delle stampelle che i traditori utilizzano dopo una storia sentimentale che ha incominciato a zoppicare. Come l'uomo che si rompe un arto inferiore, usa la stampella finché questo arto diventa nuovamente efficiente, il traditore tiene l'amante fino a che non risolverà in altro modo l'acciacco coniugale. Se poi è vero che il tradimento fortifica la coppia ufficiale, addio ad ogni minima speranza per gli amanti.
> 
> Adiemus​


quindi nel mio caso...dove un lui tradisce la fidanzata dopo solo un paio di mesi di fidanzamento e continua due storie per quasi tre anni? Prognosi?


----------



## Old adiemus (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> quindi nel mio caso...dove un lui tradisce la fidanzata dopo solo un paio di mesi di fidanzamento e continua due storie per quasi tre anni? Prognosi?


La tempistica non importa: non ti scandalizzare sul "..... dopo solo un paio di mesi ....."
Esistono anche altre componenti. Non parlo del tuo caso, ma esistono esseri umani che si sentono appagati solo tenendo il piede in più scarpe.
Ma non perdere del tempo a parlare di lui. Parliamo piuttosto di te: a te va bene condividerlo con la sua ragazza? Che garanzia ti da un ragazzo con questa mentalità e questo modo di fare? Se per te è un avventura, poco importa. Ma se per te è qualcusa di più di un avventura, pensaci.
Adiemus​


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*layla*



layla ha detto:


> quindi nel mio caso...dove un lui tradisce la fidanzata dopo solo un paio di mesi di fidanzamento e continua due storie per quasi tre anni? Prognosi?


Continuerà imperterrito finchè durerà quella fidanzata... o nel caso.... quella moglie! 
Che ci si può aspettare di differente.... lui è di quelli che NON resistono alle tentazioni e le giustifica come puntelli.  
Bruja


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> La tempistica non importa: non ti scandalizzare sul "..... dopo solo un paio di mesi ....."
> Esistono anche altre componenti. Non parlo del tuo caso, ma esistono esseri umani che si sentono appagati solo tenendo il piede in più scarpe.
> Ma non perdere del tempo a parlare di lui. Parliamo piuttosto di te: a te va bene condividerlo con la sua ragazza? Che garanzia ti da un ragazzo con questa mentalità e questo modo di fare? Se per te è un avventura, poco importa. Ma se per te è qualcusa di più di un avventura, pensaci.
> 
> Adiemus​


 
Grazie al cielo questa storia è finita..Come ho già scritto, ho sempre voluto pensare a come mi faceva stare bene e non ad un futuro con lui.


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Continuerà imperterrito finchè durerà quella fidanzata... o nel caso.... quella moglie!
> Che ci si può aspettare di differente.... lui è di quelli che NON resistono alle tentazioni e le giustifica come puntelli.
> Bruja


Ne sono convinta anche io..e gliel'ho anche detto..
Naturlamente lui si è quasi scandalizzato al sol pensiero


----------



## Old adiemus (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta anche io..e gliel'ho anche detto..
> Naturlamente lui si è quasi scandalizzato al sol pensiero


Classico .....


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Classico .....


Comunque devo dire che fino a ieri mi scervellavo di capire come poteva dirsi innamorato di lei e non riuscire a rinunciare a me..
oggi non me ne frega proprio più niente.. grazie anche avoi tutti..


----------



## Old adiemus (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Comunque devo dire che fino a ieri mi scervellavo di capire come poteva dirsi innamorato di lei e non riuscire a rinunciare a me..
> oggi non me ne frega proprio più niente.. grazie anche avoi tutti..


Sono frasi prestampate ..... neanche i traditori le capiscono ma sanno che funzionano.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Sono frasi prestampate ..... neanche i traditori le capiscono ma sanno che funzionano.
> 
> Adiemus​


quindi secondo te lui la ama?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> quindi secondo te lui la ama?


Ma va'! Ama solo se stesso!
Ma dopo tutto queste pagine in cui viene argomentato l'agire egoistico ...chiamalo scegliere per sè...espansione dell'io ...non dare valutazioni morali all'agire ...ma sempre pensare a sè e fregarsene degli altri è...


----------



## Old adiemus (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> quindi secondo te lui la ama?


Se la amasse non la tradirebbe. Non mi sento quindi di affermare che lui la ama. Ma anche in questo caso, subentra l'astuzia del traditore, ovvero quello di convincere sia lei che te che ama lei seppur l'abbia tradita.
Sono solo tattiche che ..... purtroppo funzionano, perchè sono i traditi che le fanno funzionare ..... ricordati: non ci sarebbero spacciatori di droghe se non ci fossero tossicodipendenti e non ci sarebbero prostitute se non ci fossero clienti.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Se la amasse non la tradirebbe. Non mi sento quindi di affermare che lui la ama. Ma anche in questo caso, subentra l'astuzia del traditore, ovvero quello di convincere sia lei che te che ama lei seppur l'abbia tradita.
> Sono solo tattiche che ..... purtroppo funzionano, perchè sono i traditi che le fanno funzionare ..... ricordati: non ci sarebbero spacciatori di droghe se non ci fossero tossicodipendenti e non ci sarebbero prostitute se non ci fossero clienti.
> 
> Adiemus​


siamo super d'accordo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*layla*



layla ha detto:


> quindi secondo te lui la ama?


Hem.... sveglia!!! Hai presente quelli che per lasciare una persona a cui non tengono e della quale si sono stufati dicono "ti lascio perché non ti merito"??? 
Ecco lui la ama esattamente così.... perchè non è ingombrante, non è vincolante e probabilmente è molto manipolabile! 
Credi che tu non ti saresti accorta essendo la fidanzata che portavi una coroncina di cornini??? Credi che tu scopertolo di saresti infuriata solo con le sue conquiste o avresti anche pensato che lui era di per sé un pezzo di escremento??? 
Ecco se questo per te è amore.... allora sì lui la ama profondamente ed a lei sta proprio bene così...... così impara !!!!!!!!!!  Similia......
Bruja


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hem.... sveglia!!! Hai presente quelli che per lasciare una persona a cui non tengono e della quale si sono stufati dicono "ti lascio perché non ti merito"???
> Ecco lui la ama esattamente così.... perchè non è ingombrabte, non è vincolante e probabilmente è molto manipolabile!
> Credi che tu non ti saresti accorta essendo la fidanzata che portavi una coroncina di cornini??? Credi che tu scopertolo di saresti infuriata solo le sue conquiste o avresti anche pensato che lui era di per sé un pezzo di escremento???
> Ecco se questo per te è amore.... allora sì lui la ama profondamente ed a lei sta proprio bene così...... così impara !!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


ma che ci sta a fare insieme alloraa????
BHO...rinuncio.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi...che me fregaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> ma che ci sta a fare insieme alloraa????
> BHO...rinuncio..
> 
> 
> ...


Perché è un affetto sicuro, affidabile e ...appunto non ingombrante che gli permette di avere ...ben altro.
Perché tu credi di essere l'unica o che sarai l'unica con cui lui la tradirà?


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*ecco brava*



layla ha detto:


> ma che ci sta a fare insieme alloraa????
> BHO...rinuncio..
> 
> 
> ...


 
Che ti frega!....Comunque a lui va bene così.... ci sono sempre i periodi di magra, quando non trova altri "chiodi" e allora lei è perfettamente funzionale. Tio pare il tipo da astinenza??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> _Bisogna partire dall'assunto, anche se quello che dice Chen sulla gratificazione è valido, che il tradire è spesso una compensazione e le compensazioni raramente sono progettuali quindi il dire prima che non ci si separerà dal/la partner ufficiale è semplicemente dichiarare che qualunque sia la storia che uscirà dal rapporto, resterà in quell'ambito, quello della trasfressione.... *La sincerità in questo senso è fattiva anche se pelosa!*_
> _Dopo di che i momenti "up" possono essere numerosi, ma rientrano nel novero delle sensazioni forti che si desidera provare, assorbire, godere ma non altro. L'errore iniziale dell'amante è quasi sempre di prospettiva perchè tingendo la storia di rosa romantico non vede che spesso quello che interessa è il rosso passione sprint!!!_
> _Bruja_


Già! 
E molte sono poi portate a credere che il soggetto in questione sia pure affidabile, data la sua sincerità iniziale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !
Noi donne siamo spesso portate a farci confondere dal romantico suono delle parole anzichè osservare i fatti..


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché è un affetto sicuro, affidabile e ...appunto non ingombrante che gli permette di avere ...ben altro.
> Perché tu credi di essere l'unica o che sarai l'unica con cui lui la tradirà?


no no....ho scritto prima che gliel'ho anche detto a lui..si è quasi offeso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> no no....ho scritto prima che gliel'ho anche detto a lui..si è quasi offeso


Fare l'offeso per le basse insinuazioni è la regola numero 1 del manuale del perfetto traditore...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Già!
> E molte sono poi portate a credere che il soggetto in questione sia pure affidabile, data la sua sincerità iniziale
> 
> 
> ...


bè, guarda, se non altro uno sincero non va ingiro a vendere lucciole per lanterne.
ma tanto non va mai bene uguale. se è sincero è bastardo. se mente è bastardo e infingardo.

ci ho la testa e il cuore di un uomo, mi sa... perché, non so perché, ma sono più simile a loro che a tante donne che si ergono solo a vittime del maschio bastardo.


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che ti frega!....Comunque a lui va bene così.... ci sono sempre i periodi di magra, quando non trova altri "chiodi" e allora lei è perfettamente funzionale. Tio pare il tipo da astinenza???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto! Mai rimanere a stomaco vuoto, sia mai!!!!!!


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Esatto! Mai rimanere a stomaco vuoto, sia mai!!!!!!


che schifo però...


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> che schifo però...


Fa schifo, ma purtroppo è la realtà, molti uomini ragionano così.


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

Sono così felice di essermi liberata del mio ex! Anche lui apparteneva a quella categoria di uomini! Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old layla (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Sono così felice di essermi liberata del mio ex! Anche lui apparteneva a quella categoria di uomini! Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


Mi racconti un pò della tua storia? sei riuscita a liberartene?


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

Provo a riassumertela...mi sono fidanzata con questo finto bravo ragazzo con cui sono stata insieme per anni. Scopro che mi tradiva con una di dieci anni più grande di lui, sposata e con figli. Lo lascio subito dicendogli di sparire dalla mia vita perché non intendo più ne' vederlo ne' sentirlo. Lei nega dicendo che lui ama me (grande cazzata ovvio). Lui sparisce. Poi si rifà vivo, ma io nemmeno gli rispondo, per me è morto sepolto...morale della favola...non mi manca più, l'aver scoperto questo tradimento è stato un miracolo, è stata la mia fortuna perché tanto lui non avrebbe mai potuto rendermi felice.


----------



## Mari' (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Provo a riassumertela...mi sono fidanzata con questo finto bravo ragazzo con cui sono stata insieme per anni. Scopro che mi tradiva con una di dieci anni più grande di lui, sposata e con figli. Lo lascio subito dicendogli di sparire dalla mia vita perché non intendo più ne' vederlo ne' sentirlo. Lei nega dicendo che lui ama me (grande cazzata ovvio). Lui sparisce. Poi si rifà vivo, ma io nemmeno gli rispondo, per me è morto sepolto...morale della favola...non mi manca più, l'aver scoperto questo tradimento è stato un miracolo, *è stata la mia fortuna perché tanto lui non avrebbe mai potuto rendermi felice.*



Quindi ti ha fatto un grosso piacere/servigio?!


Mandagli dei fiori va ...


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi ti ha fatto un grosso piacere/servigio?!
> 
> 
> Mandagli dei fiori va ...


A lui manco i fiori! Non merita nemmeno quelli! All'amante sì, è tutto merito suo se ora sotto ho due OO così! Devo dire grazie a lei! Non è tanto per dire, sto parlando seriamente. Io contro di lei non ho nulla, lei non ha colpe anzi se lo sfrutta mi fa doppio favore!!! Ih ih ih!!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> A lui manco i fiori! Non merita nemmeno quelli! All'amante sì, è tutto merito suo se ora sotto ho due OO così! Devo dire grazie a lei! Non è tanto per dire, sto parlando seriamente. *Io contro di lei non ho nulla*, lei non ha colpe anzi se lo sfrutta mi fa doppio favore!!! Ih ih ih!!!


Brava! Mi fa piacere che tu la pensi cosi ... e' lui che ti ha tradita, mica lei.


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brava! Mi fa piacere che tu la pensi cosi ... e' lui che ti ha tradita, mica lei.


Guarda non puoi capire quanto mi stranisco quando sento di ragazze tradite che vanno a prendersela con l'amante invece di fare il culo al fedifrago! Lui viene considerato la povera vittima della situazione!


----------



## Mari' (5 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Guarda *non puoi capire *quanto mi stranisco quando sento di ragazze tradite che vanno a prendersela con l'amante invece di fare il culo al fedifrago! Lui viene considerato la povera vittima della situazione!


NO NO, CAPISCO BENISSIMO ... almeno io questo errore non l'ho mai commesso.


----------



## Old chica (5 Gennaio 2008)

Comunque questo forum mi ha aiutato tantissimo, sia dal punto di vista del sostegno morale sia per gli insegnamenti di vita che ne ho ricavato.


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Comunque questo forum mi ha aiutato tantissimo, sia dal punto di vista del sostegno morale sia per gli insegnamenti di vita che ne ho ricavato.


 
Questo vale anche per me..
Ma ringrazio sopratutto te che non mi hai giudicato pur avendo mille motivi per farlo.
Hai ragione, hai due 00 enormi...e solo per questo meriti tutto il mio rispetto...
Quanto tempo è passato dal fattaccio??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Comunque questo forum mi ha aiutato tantissimo, sia dal punto di vista del sostegno morale sia per gli insegnamenti di vita che ne ho ricavato.





layla ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per me..
> Ma ringrazio sopratutto te che non mi hai giudicato pur avendo mille motivi per farlo.
> Hai ragione, hai due 00 enormi...e solo per questo meriti tutto il mio rispetto...
> Quanto tempo è passato dal fattaccio??


Nascono grandi amicizie qui dentro tra le tradite e le amanti!


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nascono grandi amicizie qui dentro tra le tradite e le amanti!


dai...non è una brutta cosa...ci si confronta..


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per me..
> Ma ringrazio sopratutto te che non mi hai giudicato pur avendo mille motivi per farlo.
> Hai ragione, hai due 00 enormi...e solo per questo meriti tutto il mio rispetto...
> Quanto tempo è passato dal fattaccio??


Ci mancherebbe, non mi permetterei mai. E' passato qualche mese, le mie amiche mi sono state molto vicine, senza di loro e senza gli amici del forum non ce l'avrei mai fatta.


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, non mi permetterei mai. E' passato qualche mese, le mie amiche mi sono state molto vicine, senza di loro e senza gli amici del forum non ce l'avrei mai fatta.


 
e ora come stai?


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> e ora come stai?


Sai che mi hai fatto proprio una bella domanda? Come sto? Diciamo che sto in fase di rinascita, sta finalmente riemergendo la me stessa che ho soffocato per anni solo per accontentare lui. Finalmente ora ho ripreso in mano la mia vita, e invece di lasciarmi vivere dalla vita come facevo prima ora la vita LA VIVO, la vivo in prima persona, ora sono io che scelgo, non gli altri che scelgono per me. Sono un po' contorta, spero di essermi spiegata! Ora sono molto più appagata perché non faccio più cose che non mi va di fare, non sopporto più cose che non trovo giusto sopportare e non pongo più il benessere degli altri avanti al mio. In sostanza sono un po' più egoista, ma sto meglio così. Prima annullavo i miei desideri per far felici gli altri, ora non lo faccio più, o meglio, lo faccio per chi lo merita e non per chi non merita un bel niente.


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Sai che mi hai fatto proprio una bella domanda? Come sto? Diciamo che sto in fase di rinascita, sta finalmente riemergendo la me stessa che ho soffocato per anni solo per accontentare lui. Finalmente ora ho ripreso in mano la mia vita, e invece di lasciarmi vivere dalla vita come facevo prima ora la vita LA VIVO, la vivo in prima persona, ora sono io che scelgo, non gli altri che scelgono per me. Sono un po' contorta, spero di essermi spiegata! Ora sono molto più appagata perché non faccio più cose che non mi va di fare, non sopporto più cose che non trovo giusto sopportare e non pongo più il benessere degli altri avanti al mio. In sostanza sono un po' più egoista, ma sto meglio così. Prima annullavo i miei desideri per far felici gli altri, ora non lo faccio più, o meglio, lo faccio per chi lo merita e non per chi non merita un bel niente.


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


>


Invece io posso farti una domanda? Una cosa che mi ha sempre incuriosito è: cosa dicono gli uomini alle amanti riguardo le loro ragazze ufficiali diciamo, sempre se ne parlano ovvio !
Il tuo cosa diceva della ragazza? Ne parlava male? Ti diceva le solite cose che era in crisi con lei?


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

Sai, un po' di tempo fa' ho conosciuto così per caso un ragazzetto molto più piccolo di me e lui che ci stava provando spudoratamente mi ha invitato per un caffè poi...mi ha chiesto se ero fidanzata e quando gli ho risposto di no lui mi fa: io sì, ci litigo spesso con la mia ragazza, vorrei lasciarla, però poi dove la trovo un'altra?
Cioè io tra le righe ho letto il solito messaggio: se mi fai da amante sono ben felice però ti dico fin da subito che il tuo posto rimane quello perché io non intendo lasciare la mia ragazza.
Sono rimasta sconcertata e ho gentilmente rifiutato l'invito...cervello zero...mamma mia che tristezza! Allora mi chiedo ma fanno tutti così?


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Invece io posso farti una domanda? Una cosa che mi ha sempre incuriosito è: cosa dicono gli uomini alle amanti riguardo le loro ragazze ufficiali diciamo, sempre se ne parlano ovvio !
> Il tuo cosa diceva della ragazza? Ne parlava male? Ti diceva le solite cose che era in crisi con lei?


 
Infatti non se ne parlava molto..se ne parlava solo quando l'argomento lo tiravo fuori io..
Comunque la mia con lui è iniziata molto soft...con il tempo..eravamo molto amici, colleghi e all'inizio non pensavo minimamente ad un eventuale storia (con un ragazzino????IO??MAI!!:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    niente è stato premeditato..poi, il suo corteggiamento, il suo sapermi stare vicino in un periodo particolare della mia vita, le sue coccole..hanno contribuito.
Tra di noi non si è mai parlato di un futuro..ero io quella che lo spingeva a ragionare e a tornare sui suoi passi (ammetto, forse non ero proprio convincente, ma ti assicuro che in due anni io l'ho mollato almeno una decina di volte!)

La fidanzata era l'innominata...ma non da parte mia..assolutamente!!!


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Infatti non se ne parlava molto..se ne parlava solo quando l'argomento lo tiravo fuori io..
> Comunque la mia con lui è iniziata molto soft...con il tempo..eravamo molto amici, colleghi e all'inizio non pensavo minimamente ad un eventuale storia (con un ragazzino????IO??MAI!!:nuke
> 
> 
> ...


E quando tu tiravi fuori l'argomento lui che ti diceva? Tu invece sei single e lo eri anche mentre stavi con lui?


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

La vostra relazione è durata parecchio, io penso che alla fine quando dura per così tanto tempo è inevitabile che poi oltre al sesso ci entri dentro anche un po' di sentimento. No?


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Infatti non se ne parlava molto..se ne parlava solo quando l'argomento lo tiravo fuori io..
> Comunque la mia con lui è iniziata molto soft...con il tempo..eravamo molto amici, colleghi e all'inizio non pensavo minimamente ad un eventuale storia (con un ragazzino????IO??MAI!!:nuke
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa se ti tempesto di domande, ma credo che tu possa comprendermi bene perché hai vissuto all'inverso una storia simile alla mia...ti chiedo...ma secondo te perché l'amante del mio ex ha tenuto a precisare che lui era innamorato di me e che loro due erano solo amici? Perché più di tanto di lui non gli fregava?


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

O perché aveva paura di perderlo? O perché hanno un rapporto fatto di complicità e lei gli para il culetto?


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

Misà che ho esagerato con le domande! Scusa!


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> E quando tu tiravi fuori l'argomento lui che ti diceva? Tu invece sei single e lo eri anche mentre stavi con lui?


Mi diceva che non capiva...pensava di essere innamorato di lei ma non riusciva a rinunciare a me.
Ecco perchè quando è stato scoperto e lei chiamava me io non me la sono sentita di infierire..
Lui pochi giorni prima mi aveva scritto una mail..che finiva così: tu sei la cosa più bella della mia vita.
Non me la sentivo di far stare peggio di quanto stava una ragazza che era la vittima della situazione.
Me ne sono tirata fuori. Lui ha fatto la sua scelta e con me non si è fatto più sentire ..fino a poco tempo fa..e IO l'ho rimandato al mittente..IO l'ho fatto sentire una merda..lui non si poneva il minimo dubbio. Mi ha addirittura detto che lui DOVEVA andare a convivere con lei, almeno non avrebbe più avuto la tentazione di cercarmi...IL DELIRIO..
tu hai fatto benissimo!!! Lei se l'è tenuto e a volte vorrei davvero che sapesse quello che è successo ancora..ma poi davvero ..preferisco restarne fuori sul serio.
Lei a uo tempo mi ha giudicata, mi ha buttato addosso tutte le colpe e l'ha perdonato e io mi sono sentita uno schifo...Adesso sento un vuoto enorme..ma i sensi di colpa non li ho più..sono sempre stata una donna che ha voluto bene ad un ragazzino del cavolo!!!


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Misà che ho esagerato con le domande! Scusa!


NON DEVI ASSOLUTAMENTE CHIEDERE SCUSA!!!


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Scusa se ti tempesto di domande, ma credo che tu possa comprendermi bene perché hai vissuto all'inverso una storia simile alla mia...ti chiedo...ma secondo te perché l'amante del mio ex ha tenuto a precisare che lui era innamorato di me e che loro due erano solo amici? Perché più di tanto di lui non gli fregava?


Nel mio caso perchè non vedevo unfuturo con lui..Era il mio migliroe amico..Era la persona che mi aveva dato tanto, e con cui facevo sesso..
Io lo adoravo..ma non avevo mai pensato di esserne innamorata..e quando è successo il fattaccio avevo paura di perderlo..di perdere quella persona che mi faceva sempre stare così bene...


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Mi diceva che non capiva...pensava di essere innamorato di lei ma non riusciva a rinunciare a me.
> Ecco perchè quando è stato scoperto e lei chiamava me io non me la sono sentita di infierire..
> Lui pochi giorni prima mi aveva scritto una mail..che finiva così: tu sei la cosa più bella della mia vita.
> Non me la sentivo di far stare peggio di quanto stava una ragazza che era la vittima della situazione.
> ...


Certo però che questa cervello zero, ma come si fa a ragionare così...a dare tutte le colpe a te! Ma povero quel santo del ragazzo, quel santo martire!!! Madonna mia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E poi lui che se n'è esce con quella frase infelice che DEVE andare a convivere con lei, come se lo avesse obbligato qualcuno! Comunque non devi sentirti in colpa, gli sbagli si fanno, l'importante è imparare dagli stessi e non ripeterli.


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Certo però che questa cervello zero, ma come si fa a ragionare così...a dare tutte le colpe a te! Ma povero quel santo del ragazzo, quel santo martire!!! Madonna mia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo so...ho sbagliato e sto pagando, ma io non giudico nemmeno lei, è innamorata di qualcuno che non conosce e quando si soffre non si vuole vedere la realtà. 
 lo farà ancora...non con me..ma lo rifarà..un abbraccio piccola


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> lo so...ho sbagliato e sto pagando, ma io non giudico nemmeno lei, è innamorata di qualcuno che non conosce e quando si soffre non si vuole vedere la realtà.
> lo farà ancora...non con me..ma lo rifarà..un abbraccio piccola


Sì infatti, quando si è innamorati non si vuole mai guardare in faccia la realtà perché ci farebbe troppo male. Sì questi tipi, lo penso anch'io, sono recidivi. Sai con quante altre la tradirà. Meno male che te ne sei liberata guarda! Meriti una persona che sia tutta per te! Un bacio e grazie per la bella chiacchierata!


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Sì infatti, quando si è innamorati non si vuole mai guardare in faccia la realtà perché ci farebbe troppo male. Sì questi tipi, lo penso anch'io, sono recidivi. Sai con quante altre la tradirà. Meno male che te ne sei liberata guarda! Meriti una persona che sia tutta per te! Un bacio e grazie per la bella chiacchierata!


Quando vuoi...la vecchia ex amante è disponibile..


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Quando vuoi...la vecchia ex amante è disponibile..


Che carina che sei!


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Quando vuoi...la vecchia ex amante è disponibile..


Idem!


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Che carina che sei!


anche tu cara..
e voglio ancora farti i complimenti per come hai affrontato la situazione anche se immagino il tuo dolore..
ma grazie al cielo, anche se adesso non lo pensi, non sono tutti cosè e sicuramente il prossimo non ti deluderà..(lo dico a te ma me lo sto ripetendo anche io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche se io ho meno possibilità vista ormai lo stato di zitella conclamata)..


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> anche tu cara..
> e voglio ancora farti i complimenti per come hai affrontato la situazione anche se immagino il tuo dolore..
> ma grazie al cielo, anche se adesso non lo pensi, non sono tutti cosè e sicuramente il prossimo non ti deluderà..(lo dico a te ma me lo sto ripetendo anche io
> 
> ...


Non guardarmi ora, fino a poco tempo fa' stavo a pezzi, gli amici del forum lo sanno bene, pensavo di essere diventata pazza, stavo bene tutto il giorno poi magari tutto insieme mi prendeva a piangere rabbiosamente e non volevo vedere più nessuno. Che non sono tutti così è vero però non si sa com'è io ho sempre avuto la calamita per i tipi così anche se penso che dopo questa esperienza il prossimo lo selezionerò ben benino, prima di avermi dovrà sputare sangue! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ma perché ti butti giù così? Sai quanti ne trovi! Il mondo è pieno! Ho trovato una che è più negativa di me...cavolo è difficile essere più negative di me!


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Non guardarmi ora, fino a poco tempo fa' stavo a pezzi, gli amici del forum lo sanno bene, pensavo di essere diventata pazza, stavo bene tutto il giorno poi magari tutto insieme mi prendeva a piangere rabbiosamente e non volevo vedere più nessuno. Che non sono tutti così è vero però non si sa com'è io ho sempre avuto la calamita per i tipi così anche se penso che dopo questa esperienza il prossimo lo selezionerò ben benino, prima di avermi dovrà sputare sangue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sai, quando ho conosciuto lui escivo da una storia che mi aveva suchhiato l'anima..lui è stato una ventata di freschezza e di autostima e mi ha sempre fatto stare bene...per due anni.. aveva purtroppo intaccato il mio equilibrio e ne faceva parte..la parte difficile per me adesso viene ora..lui non fa più parte della mia vita e nonostante sappia per certo che è molto meglio così..sento un gran vuoto..
ma passerààààààààààààààààààààààààààààà
alla fine mi sono comprata una bellissima casa...ho un sacco di amici...un bel lavoro...
quindi OTTIMISMOOOOOOO


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

E poi guarda, tutto sommato se proprio dovesse essere...meglio soli che male accompagnati!


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Sai, quando ho conosciuto lui escivo da una storia che mi aveva suchhiato l'anima..lui è stato una ventata di freschezza e di autostima e mi ha sempre fatto stare bene...per due anni.. aveva purtroppo intaccato il mio equilibrio e ne faceva parte..la parte difficile per me adesso viene ora..lui non fa più parte della mia vita e nonostante sappia per certo che è molto meglio così..sento un gran vuoto..
> ma passerààààààààààààààààààààààààààààà
> alla fine mi sono comprata una bellissima casa...ho un sacco di amici...un bel lavoro...
> quindi OTTIMISMOOOOOOO


Guarda i presupposti per uscirne ci sono...tanti amici, un bel lavoro, casa tua, ce la farai, ce la farai. Devi imparare ad essere felice da sola, senza cercare la felicità in nessun altro, la felicità puoi trovarla solo dentro te stessa, poi il resto è tutto in più. Anche io ora riguardando indietro mi rendo conto che mi sono sempre aggrappata a lui invece di fare leva sulle mie forze per andare avanti...non c'è cosa più sbagliata.


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Guarda i presupposti per uscirne ci sono...tanti amici, un bel lavoro, casa tua, ce la farai, ce la farai. Devi imparare ad essere felice da sola, senza cercare la felicità in nessun altro, la felicità puoi trovarla solo dentro te stessa, poi il resto è tutto in più. Anche io ora riguardando indietro mi rendo conto che mi sono sempre aggrappata a lui invece di fare leva sulle mie forze per andare avanti...non c'è cosa più sbagliata.








 ti voglio quasi già bene...


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> ti voglio quasi già bene...


E' vero, parlo per esperienza vissuta e non solo la mia, ne ho sentite tante altre di storie anche peggiori della mia eppure alla fine ce l'hanno fatta tutti. Devi tenerti impegnata il più possibile, anche quando non ti va di fare niente e vorresti sprofondare, esci il più possibile, cerca di stare spesso in mezzo alla gente e coltiva una passione, guarda nel mio caso il forum, la mia grande passione e gli amici mi hanno salvata! Ho amiche che mi stanno vicine quasi come fossero sorelle, sono molto fortunata in questo.


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> E' vero, parlo per esperienza vissuta e non solo la mia, ne ho sentite tante altre di storie anche peggiori della mia eppure alla fine ce l'hanno fatta tutti. Devi tenerti impegnata il più possibile, anche quando non ti va di fare niente e vorresti sprofondare, esci il più possibile, cerca di stare spesso in mezzo alla gente e coltiva una passione, guarda nel mio caso il forum, la mia grande passione e gli amici mi hanno salvata! Ho amiche che mi stanno vicine quasi come fossero sorelle, sono molto fortunata in questo.


Anche io in quello sono fortunata..gli amici, gran tesoro.
Poi di uscire e svagarmi ce la sto mettendo tutta, ho un lavoro che mi permette di viaggiare..sono stata a barcellona e a londra (che amo) nell'ultimo mese..quindi come vedi mi sto dando gran da fare...oggi poi ho speso l'impossibile in saldi e non (piccolo regalino da chanel 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )...
p.s. mi sa che stiamo intasando il forum...


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Anche io in quello sono fortunata..gli amici, gran tesoro.
> Poi di uscire e svagarmi ce la sto mettendo tutta, ho un lavoro che mi permette di viaggiare..sono stata a barcellona e a londra (che amo) nell'ultimo mese..quindi come vedi mi sto dando gran da fare...oggi poi ho speso l'impossibile in saldi e non (piccolo regalino da chanel
> 
> 
> ...


Beata te!!!!!!!!!! Io sono a casa con l'influenza (ma sono in via di guarigione per fortuna) e non sono potuta andare in giro per negozi! Che bella Barcellona! Mi piace tanto! Sai anche io in questo periodo mi sono fatta tanti auto-regalini! Ho speso un patrimonio in cavolate, trucchi, vestiti e scarpe! Non c'è cosa migliore dello shopping per tirarsi un po' su di morale!


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Beata te!!!!!!!!!! Io sono a casa con l'influenza (ma sono in via di guarigione per fortuna) e non sono potuta andare in giro per negozi! Che bella Barcellona! Mi piace tanto! Sai anche io in questo periodo mi sono fatta tanti auto-regalini! Ho speso un patrimonio in cavolate, trucchi, vestiti e scarpe! Non c'è cosa migliore dello shopping per tirarsi un po' su di morale!


Esatto..niente di meglio gratifica noi donnine..
Di dove sei tu?


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Esatto..niente di meglio gratifica noi donnine..
> Di dove sei tu?


Roma e tu?


----------



## Old layla (6 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Roma e tu?


 
Milano..peccato, ti avrei volentieri offerto un aperitivo...


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Milano..peccato, ti avrei volentieri offerto un aperitivo...


Che gentile!


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

Vado a fare la ninna che mi si stanno chiudendo gli occhietti! E' stato un piacere parlare con te, quando hai bisogno sono quì! Buona notte.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Chica*

Buongiorno, mi intrometto un momento nella vostra bella chiacchierata per rispondere ad un quesito da te posto.
Gli uomini, come probabilmente le donne, al/la partner ufficiale ed all'amante dicono esattamente quello che conviene loro nel momento contingente ed alla bisogna, e quasi sempre la percentuale di menzogne di comodo varia dall'80 al 90%.  C'è sempre un minimo di verità "controllabile" che rende "credibile ed affifabile" il soggetto, esattamente come con il/la partner ufficiale...
In un tradimento le menzogne sono d'obbligo, ma sperare che l'amante si salvi è perlomeno semplicistico... è proprio il suo ruolo che rende indispensabile mentirgli/le!!!  Quasi sempre la verità è molto pedestre, ergo: mi servi per compensare carenze o vuoti, o buchi affettivi e per gratificarmi e lusingarmi, quindi non essendoci una progettualità, cadono anche le possibili remore sul mentire o le vaghe eventualità di qualcosa che non sia funzionale ed attinente la momento/periodo ma futuribile.  Anche per questo motivo le poche unioni che arrivano a far separare la coppia di origine ed a mettersi insieme sfociano spessoe in "secondi matrimoni fotocopia" che, o finiscono, o verranno puntellati come i precedenti.....
Io ho avuto spesso questa panoramica  osseervando le varie situazioni ed anche se qualcuno potrebbe oppore che qualche coppia ha avuto esito felice, siamo sempre sul campo delle eccezioni.....che sappiamo a cosa servano circa "le regole"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi intrometto un momento nella vostra bella chiacchierata per rispondere ad un quesito da te posto.
> Gli uomini, come probabilmente le donne, al/la partner ufficiale ed all'amante dicono esattamente quello che conviene loro nel momento contingente ed alla bisogna, e quasi sempre la percentuale di menzogne di comodo varia dall'80 al 90%. C'è sempre un minimo di verità "controllabile" che rende "credibile ed affifabile" il soggetto, esattamente come con il/la partner ufficiale...
> In un tradimento le menzogne sono d'obbligo, ma sperare che l'amante si salvi è perlomeno semplicistico... è proprio il suo ruolo che rende indispensabile mentirgli/le!!! Quasi sempre la verità è molto pedestre, ergo: mi servi per compensare carenze o vuoti, o buchi affettivi e per gratificarmi e lusingarmi, quindi non essendoci una progettualità, cadono anche le possibili remore sul mentire o le vaghe eventualità di qualcosa che non sia funzionale ed attinente la momento/periodo ma futuribile. Anche per questo motivo le poche unioni che arrivano a far separare la coppia di origine ed a mettersi insieme sfociano spessoe in "secondi matrimoni fotocopia" che, o finiscono, o verranno puntellati come i precedenti.....
> Io ho avuto spesso questa panoramica osseervando le varie situazioni ed anche se qualcuno potrebbe oppore che qualche coppia ha avuto esito felice, siamo sempre sul campo delle eccezioni.....che sappiamo a cosa servano circa "le regole"!!!
> Bruja


 
SONO D'ACCORDISSIMO!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi intrometto un momento nella vostra bella chiacchierata per rispondere ad un quesito da te posto.
> Gli uomini, come probabilmente le donne, al/la partner ufficiale ed all'amante dicono esattamente quello che conviene loro nel momento contingente ed alla bisogna, e quasi sempre la percentuale di menzogne di comodo varia dall'80 al 90%. C'è sempre un minimo di verità "controllabile" che rende "credibile ed affifabile" il soggetto, esattamente come con il/la partner ufficiale...
> In un tradimento le menzogne sono d'obbligo, ma sperare che l'amante si salvi è perlomeno semplicistico... è proprio il suo ruolo che rende indispensabile mentirgli/le!!! Quasi sempre la verità è molto pedestre, ergo: mi servi per compensare carenze o vuoti, o buchi affettivi e per gratificarmi e lusingarmi, quindi non essendoci una progettualità, cadono anche le possibili remore sul mentire o le vaghe eventualità di qualcosa che non sia funzionale ed attinente la momento/periodo ma futuribile. Anche per questo motivo le poche unioni che arrivano a far separare la coppia di origine ed a mettersi insieme sfociano spessoe in "secondi matrimoni fotocopia" che, o finiscono, o verranno puntellati come i precedenti.....
> Io ho avuto spesso questa panoramica osseervando le varie situazioni ed anche se qualcuno potrebbe oppore che qualche coppia ha avuto esito felice, siamo sempre sul campo delle eccezioni.....che sappiamo a cosa servano circa "le regole"!!!
> Bruja


... hai messo sul piatto parecchie cose... ma una mi interessa particolarmente, ovvero il fatto che, spesso, chi lascia la moglie per l'amante, _ri_-produce, essenzialmente, il modello relazionale precedente... vedi, dipende... dipende... dipende dai ruoli che si giocano... se la persona gioca con la nuova partner il medesimo ruolo che giocava con la moglie/marito, è chiaro che nulla muta... cambiano i termini, ma la relazione rimane la medesima... la struttura relazionale è costruita con i significati di prima... nulla è cambiato... questo, sempre che la nuova partner te lo lasci fare... cosa che spesso non avviene e qiundi, ecco spiegato il nuovo fallimento... ma non sempre è così... a volte, la nuova partner permette di giocare ruoli nuovi, _ri_-generanti... permette di uscire dall'immobilismo cognitivo e affettivo... in questo caso, la nuova coppia può fallire, ma per ragioni completamente diverse dalle precedenti... ricordati che la ragione delle cose sta nelle nostre anticipazioni... in quel che ci aspettiamo... e al fatto che queste attese siano validate o _in_-validate...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai messo sul piatto parecchie cose... ma una mi interessa particolarmente, ovvero il fatto che, spesso, chi lascia la moglie per l'amante, _ri_-produce, essenzialmente, il modello relazionale precedente... vedi, dipende... dipende... dipende dai ruoli che si giocano... se la persona gioca con la nuova partner il medesimo ruolo che giocava con la moglie/marito, è chiaro che nulla muta... cambiano i termini, ma la relazione rimane la medesima... la struttura relazionale è costruita con i significati di prima... nulla è cambiato... questo, sempre che la nuova partner te lo lasci fare... cosa che spesso non avviene e qiundi, ecco spiegato il nuovo fallimento... ma non sempre è così... a volte, la nuova partner permette di giocare ruoli nuovi, _ri_-generanti... permette di uscire dall'immobilismo cognitivo e affettivo... in questo caso, la nuova coppia può fallire, ma per ragioni completamente diverse dalle precedenti... ricordati che la ragione delle cose sta nelle nostre anticipazioni... in quel che ci aspettiamo... e al fatto che queste attese siano validate o _in_-validate...


 
Certo che è possibile, ma io non ne facevo una questione qualitativa interna, stavo più sulle generali e badavo alla quantità, ed anche in quei casi che hai suggerito, salvo intelligenze eccezionali (perchè sempre li si casca) la ripetitività può riguardare appunto l'esito in sè non le circostanze analoghe.  Ed i numeri sono sempre pochi....
Bruja


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai messo sul piatto parecchie cose... ma una mi interessa particolarmente, ovvero il fatto che, spesso, chi lascia la moglie per l'amante, _ri_-produce, essenzialmente, il modello relazionale precedente... vedi, dipende... dipende... dipende dai ruoli che si giocano... se la persona gioca con la nuova partner il medesimo ruolo che giocava con la moglie/marito, è chiaro che nulla muta... cambiano i termini, ma la relazione rimane la medesima... la struttura relazionale è costruita con i significati di prima... nulla è cambiato... questo, sempre che la nuova partner te lo lasci fare... cosa che spesso non avviene e qiundi, ecco spiegato il nuovo fallimento... ma non sempre è così... a volte, la nuova partner permette di giocare ruoli nuovi, _ri_-generanti... permette di uscire dall'immobilismo cognitivo e affettivo... in questo caso, la nuova coppia può fallire, ma per ragioni completamente diverse dalle precedenti... ricordati che la ragione delle cose sta nelle nostre anticipazioni... in quel che ci aspettiamo... e al fatto che queste attese siano validate o _in_-validate...


 
Bentrovato!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Bentrovato!!!!!!!!


... ciao Layla... mi fai venire in mente Clapton... hi, hi, hi... un micidiale riff di apertura... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2sfelvHAlU


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che è possibile, ma io non ne facevo una questione qualitativa interna, stavo più sulle generali e badavo alla quantità, ed anche in quei casi che hai suggerito, salvo intelligenze eccezionali (perchè sempre li si casca) la ripetitività può riguardare appunto l'esito in sè non le circostanze analoghe. Ed i numeri sono sempre pochi....
> Bruja


... aggiungo, inoltre, che non è necessario lasciarsi per fallire... ci sono molte "coppie" fallite... e pur sempre "coppie"... così come ci si può lasciare proprio perché la "coppia" non ha fallito... anche se ha terminato la sua ragion d'essere...


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao Layla... mi fai venire in mente Clapton... hi, hi, hi... un micidiale riff di apertura... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2sfelvHAlUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2sfelvHAlU


wow!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> wow!


... sei molto bella?...


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei molto bella?...








 hi hi hi (come vedi, mi sto CHENizzando)


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

*IO ...*

... non voglio piu' parlare del "tradimento" e del "perdono-comprendere-capire" perche si e' fatta una grande confusione ... e si vuol far passare il/la tradito/a che mette in atto il "perdono-comprendere-capire" per una persona debole, fragile, priva di forza ... ... ... quando questo, a mio parere, non e' vero ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non voglio piu' parlare del "tradimento" e del "perdono-comprendere-capire" perche si e' fatta una grande confusione ... e si vuol far passare il/la tradito/a che mette in atto il "perdono-comprendere-capire" per una persona debole, fragile, priva di forza ... ... ... quando questo, a mio parere, non e' vero ...


... ma di che cazzo stai parlando? Hai bevuto?... in primis, _comprendere_ è una cosa mentre _perdonare_ è tutt'altra cosa... il perdono è concetto cristiano... la comprensione, è greca... posso comprendere l'altro ma non perdonarlo... posso perdonarlo senza averlo compreso... inoltre, non c'entra nulla la debolezza o la fragilità... termini inutili in questo contesto... termini buoni in metallurgia... forse... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> hi hi hi (come vedi, mi sto CHENizzando)


... prova a descriverti, dai... mostrami come la natura sa disegnare le forme e dominare gli spazi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma di che cazzo stai parlando? Hai bevuto?... in primis, _comprendere_ è una cosa mentre _perdonare_ è tutt'altra cosa... il perdono è concetto cristiano... la comprensione, è greca... posso comprendere l'altro ma non perdonarlo... posso perdonarlo senza averlo compreso... inoltre, non c'entra nulla la debolezza o la fragilità... termini inutili in questo contesto... termini buoni in metallurgia... forse... hi, hi, hi...


Che bello ... che gioia ... non essere capita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... una volta me ne facevo un dramma, oggi e' motivo di orgoglio personale  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ciao Chen!


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... non voglio piu' parlare del "tradimento" e del "perdono-comprendere-capire" perche si e' fatta una grande confusione ... e si vuol far passare il/la tradito/a che mette in atto il "perdono-comprendere-capire" per una persona debole, fragile, priva di forza ... ... ... quando questo, a mio parere, non e' vero ...


Infatti le considero questioni ben distinte che attendono a diverse tipologie di sensazioni e di comportamenti.
Come ha detto Chen però è altresì vero che il fallimento non è nella storia che finisce o prosegue ma nel suo svolgersi..... ci sono fallimenti itineranti!!!
Perdonare o voler ricomporre la coppia (meglio nuova coppia chè dopo un tradimento quella è) non ha assolutamente motivazioni o ragioni che fondano tale scelta nella debolezza o nel lassismo, anzi, alla fine chi accetta l'evento e riforma la coppia è spesso persona coraggiosa e di carattere, sempre che sia una libera scelta e non la solita inerzia paludosa che spesso capita di notare.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

*PS*

Chen non hai capito un cazzo.


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti le considero questioni ben distinte che attendono a diverse tipologie di sensazioni e di comportamenti.
> Come ha detto Chen però è altresì vero che il fallimento non è nella storia che finisce o prosegue ma nel suo svolgersi..... ci sono fallimenti itineranti!!!
> Perdonare o voler ricomporre la coppia (meglio nuova coppia chè dopo un tradimento quella è) non ha assolutamente motivazioni o ragioni che fondano tale scelta nella debolezza o nel lassismo, anzi, alla fine chi accetta l'evento e riforma la coppia è spesso persona coraggiosa e di carattere, sempre che sia una libera scelta e non la solita inerzia paludosa che spesso capita di notare.
> Bruja


Vedo che mi hai saputo leggere Bruja, e sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Chen non hai capito un cazzo.


 
Pax Domini sit semper vobiscum!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non voglio piu' parlare del "tradimento" e del "perdono-comprendere-capire" perche si e' fatta una grande confusione ... e si vuol far passare il/la tradito/a che mette in atto il "perdono-comprendere-capire" per una persona debole, fragile, priva di forza ... ... ... quando questo, a mio parere, non e' vero ...


Ti riassumo il mio caso:
Lei e lui si conoscono, si innamorano e si mettono insieme..
dopo un paio di mesi ecco che lui conosce la sottoscritta, più grande di lui e ci perde la testa..E ci prova..
Io all'inizio desisto (uscivo da una storiaccia) ma lui continua in un modo sempre più carino, sempre più presente..
Alla fine cedo (devo dire da egoista ma mi faceva stare benissimo e non sono riuscita a dirgli di no!)
Dopo un paio d'anni di doppia relazione (sua) in cui diceva di non riuscire a stare senza di me (e io mi ci ero affezionata....SCUSATEMI)...lei scopre tutto..
Ha accusato me (e mi sono presa tutte le colpe) poi mi ha dato della pazza e della bugiarda..io mi sono subito tirata indietro..
Lei lo perdona quasi subito (dopo pianti da parte di lui) e diventano la coppia più bella del mondo..
ma...dopo qualche tempo ...eccolo che ritorna dalla sottoscritta..che lo rimanda al mittente..
Ora..giudicami anche tu se vuoi..ma dimmi chi è stato il\la debole?
non c'erano vincoli, non c'erano figli...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedo che mi hai saputo leggere Bruja, e sono d'accordo con te.


... il problema è che lei è d'accordo con me... ma tu lo sei con lei... non con me... quindi, qui, c'è qualcosa che non va... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pax Domini sit semper vobiscum!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Et cum spiritu tuo?














*


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... prova a descriverti, dai... mostrami come la natura sa disegnare le forme e dominare gli spazi...


chen...mi fai arrossire...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Ti riassumo il mio caso:
> Lei e lui si conoscono, si innamorano e si mettono insieme..
> dopo un paio di mesi ecco che lui conosce la sottoscritta, più grande di lui e ci perde la testa..E ci prova..
> Io all'inizio desisto (uscivo da una storiaccia) ma lui continua in un modo sempre più carino, sempre più presente..
> ...


... nessuno è stato debole o forte... ognuno ha giocato il ruolo che si è sentito di giocare... tant'è vero che l'ha effettivamente giocato... tutto qui... ora, a te non piace più il vestitino che indossavi... quindi, fai bene a gettarlo nella spazzatura... non c'è forza e non c'è debolezza... ci sono scelte...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Et cum spiritu tuo?*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


... dai, hai sparato _cazzate_... succede, eh...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> chen...mi fai arrossire...


... dimmi come la filogenesi ha instillato l'armonia del disegno nella tua ontogenesi... la mano della natura... che traccia la pura forma... mostrami che Dio esiste...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*layla*

Scusa se mi intrometto nel post che hai scritto a Marì ma ci terrei a dirti due cosette.



layla ha detto:


> Ti riassumo il mio caso:
> Lei e lui si conoscono, si innamorano e si mettono insieme..
> dopo un paio di mesi ecco che lui conosce la sottoscritta, più grande di lui e ci perde la testa..E ci prova..
> Io all'inizio desisto (uscivo da una storiaccia) ma lui continua in un modo sempre più carino, sempre più presente..
> ...


Io non ti giudico certo ma di una cosa sono sicura, mi sbaglio quando dico che un apante impegnato è un mezzo servizio sentimentale e quella messa alla porta è sempre l'amante? Pensaci, in certi frangenti, è brutto da dire, ma l'amante è la colf dei sentimenti e si butta fuori sempre la colf, mai la moglie o l'amante, salvo casi talmente rari da fare storia!
Bruja


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... nessuno è stato debole o forte... ognuno ha giocato il ruolo che si è sentito di giocare... tant'è vero che l'ha effettivamente giocato... tutto qui... ora, a te non piace più il vestitino che indossavi... quindi, fai bene a gettarlo nella spazzatura... non c'è forza e non c'è debolezza... ci sono scelte...


la mia era per dire che ogni storia è a se...io non sono riuscita a perdonare quando il tradimento l'ho subito ..ma forse non era abbastanza forte il mio amore per il fedigrago di allora..
Rimango convinta che l'amore offuschi tutto, l'amore non è razionale e quando si soffre si fanno, IN ALCUNI CASI, scelte dettate più dalla voglia di stare bene piuttosto che guardare in faccia la realtà...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Ti riassumo il mio caso:
> Lei e lui si conoscono, si innamorano e si mettono insieme..
> dopo un paio di mesi ecco che lui conosce la sottoscritta, più grande di lui e ci perde la testa..E ci prova..
> Io all'inizio desisto (uscivo da una storiaccia) ma lui continua in un modo sempre più carino, sempre più presente..
> ...


Abbiamo storie diverse io e la ragazza.

Forse se mi leggi qua si capisce meglio di cio che parlo:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2006


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il problema è che lei è d'accordo con me... ma tu lo sei con lei... non con me... quindi, qui,* c'è qualcosa che non va... hi, hi, hi...*



... mi va di farti dispetto, oggi


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto nel post che hai scritto a Marì ma ci terrei a dirti due cosette.
> 
> 
> Io non ti giudico certo ma di una cosa sono sicura, mi sbaglio quando dico che un apante impegnato è un mezzo servizio sentimentale e quella messa alla porta è sempre l'amante? Pensaci, in certi frangenti, è brutto da dire, ma l'amante è la colf dei sentimenti e si butta fuori sempre la colf, mai la moglie o l'amante, salvo casi talmente rari da fare storia!
> Bruja


della colf non me l'ero mai presa...
hai ragione sul mezzo servizio sentimentale e, sempre per quanto mi riguarda, forse a me bastava visto che non gli ho mai proposto scelte (inorridivo al pensiero di un futuro con lui senza la benchè minima fiducia)...io sapevo e so cosa ha detto e cosa ha fatto..lei purtroppo non lo ha mai voluto vedere..
ma ti ripeto, *è la mia storia.*
La mia colpa è stata quella di avere avuto a che fare con una persona che per due anni non mi ha mai fatto mancare quello di cui avevo bisogno e di non aver saputo rinunciarci..


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> della colf non me l'ero mai presa...
> hai ragione sul mezzo servizio sentimentale e, sempre per quanto mi riguarda, forse a me bastava visto che non gli ho mai proposto scelte (inorridivo al pensiero di un futuro con lui senza la benchè minima fiducia)...io sapevo e so cosa ha detto e cosa ha fatto..lei purtroppo non lo ha mai voluto vedere..
> ma ti ripeto, *è la mia storia.*
> La mia colpa è stata quella di avere avuto a che fare con una persona che per due anni non mi ha mai fatto mancare quello di cui avevo bisogno e di non aver saputo rinunciarci..


... non è una colpa...


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

non l'avevo mai letta la tua storia Marì....
sono un po' commossa......
effettivamente 20 anni...non é come fare l'amante x 2... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con tutto il rispetto per Layla eh.....ma non c'é neppure da farci paragoni.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*layla*



layla ha detto:


> della colf non me l'ero mai presa...
> hai ragione sul mezzo servizio sentimentale e, sempre per quanto mi riguarda, forse a me bastava visto che non gli ho mai proposto scelte (inorridivo al pensiero di un futuro con lui senza la benchè minima fiducia)...io sapevo e so cosa ha detto e cosa ha fatto..lei purtroppo non lo ha mai voluto vedere..
> ma ti ripeto, *è la mia storia.*
> La mia colpa è stata quella di avere avuto a che fare con una persona che per due anni non mi ha mai fatto mancare quello di cui avevo bisogno e di non aver saputo rinunciarci..


 
Vedila costruttivamente, la volf è utilissima e dignitosa, è chi la sfrutta come colf e le fa credere di essere la depositaria delle "chiavi del regno del cuore" che la truffa!   Quando si ha a che fare con un imbelle, anche un grande generale deve segnare il passo! E non importa su che schieramentio stia....
Bruja


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non voglio piu' parlare del "tradimento" e del "perdono-comprendere-capire" perche si e' fatta una grande confusione ... e si vuol far passare il/la tradito/a che mette in atto il "perdono-comprendere-capire" per una persona debole, fragile, priva di forza ... ... ... quando questo, a mio parere, non e' vero ...


tu hai generalizzato, ho letto la tua storia..
io volevo solo cercare di dire la mia..
il "perdono-comprendere-capire" è prerogativa di alcuni casi..(nel tuo l'avrei fatto probabilmente anche io)..
in altri è sinonimo di debolezza (ovvero nel mio caso)..
Io rispetto ogni singola cosa che hai detto e fatto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> la mia era per dire che ogni storia è a se...io non sono riuscita a perdonare quando il tradimento l'ho subito ..ma forse non era abbastanza forte il mio amore per il fedigrago di allora..
> Rimango convinta che l'amore offuschi tutto, l'amore non è razionale e quando si soffre si fanno, IN ALCUNI CASI, scelte dettate più dalla voglia di stare bene piuttosto che guardare in faccia la realtà...


... aspetta, l'amore, quando c'è, è un sentimento molto chiaro... sa benissimo quel che vuole... brama l'oggetto d'amore... tanto che per averlo, fa mettere in secondo piano altri "valori"... altri "credo"... altri "buoni propositi"... l'amore, ti sussurra nell'orecchio che tu esisti e che puoi essere immortale... il meglio di te è nell'altro... tu ti svuoti e riempi l'altro... quando è corrisposto pienamente, la morte, è costretta a fare un passo indietro... l'amore, ripeto, ti sussurra che tu esisti e ch puoi esistere in eterno...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non l'avevo mai letta la tua storia Marì....
> sono un po' commossa......
> effettivamente 20 anni...non é come fare l'amante x 2...
> 
> ...


... che c'entra il tempo?... non scivolare nei luoghi comuni dai... si può essere perfetti estranei per vent'anni... e venir toccati nel profondo, nuclearmente, in una relazione di una settimana...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> tu hai generalizzato, ho letto la tua storia..
> io volevo solo cercare di dire la mia..
> il "perdono-comprendere-capire" è prerogativa di alcuni casi..(nel tuo l'avrei fatto probabilmente anche io)..
> in altri è sinonimo di debolezza (ovvero nel mio caso)..
> Io rispetto ogni singola cosa che hai detto e fatto...


... perdonare non va messo assieme con comprendere... comprendere non in senso "cristiano"... ma comprendere come capire... secondo i significati di chi compie un'azione... e non secondo i pre-giudizi di chi la giudica... mi sono spiegato?


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che c'entra il tempo?... non scivolare nei luoghi comuni dai... si può essere perfetti estranei per vent'anni... e venir toccati nel profondo, nuclearmente, in una relazione di una settimana...


Chen...dai...il tempo può essere luogo comune ok...
io ovviamente intendevo 20 anni di legame _da nuclei_

e poi c'é comunque una profonda differenza tra
vent'anni da coniugi e due anni d'amanti
rispettando il presupposto del _toccati nel profondo_
per tutto il tempo, non credi?


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, l'amore, quando c'è, è un sentimento molto chiaro... sa benissimo quel che vuole... brama l'oggetto d'amore... tanto che per averlo, fa mettere in secondo piano altri "valori"... altri "credo"... altri "buoni propositi"... l'amore, ti sussurra nell'orecchio che tu esisti e che puoi essere immortale... il meglio di te è nell'altro... tu ti svuoti e riempi l'altro... quando è corrisposto pienamente, la morte, è costretta a fare un passo indietro... l'amore, ripeto, ti sussurra che tu esisti e ch puoi esistere in eterno...


Certo, il vero amore è quello (e purtroppo credo a questo punto della mia vita di non averlo mai provato se non in caso parecchi anni fa)..
Per questo dico che quando io sono stata tradita npn sono riuscita a perdonare..non sono riuscita a pensare di poter stare bene con lui, avevo il terrore persino quando andava a pranzo al lavoro..non ho perdonato per non star male io..
e, con il senno di poi, credo che probabilmente non era amore vero..non c'era la volontà di farlo andare avanti..nonostanti fossi, come da manuale, stata da cani...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> tu hai generalizzato, ho letto la tua storia..
> io volevo solo cercare di dire la mia..
> il "perdono-comprendere-capire" è prerogativa di alcuni casi..(nel tuo l'avrei fatto probabilmente anche io)..
> in altri è sinonimo di debolezza (ovvero nel mio caso)..
> Io rispetto ogni singola cosa che hai detto e fatto...


Non ci siamo comprese, o forse mi sono spiegata male io, no problem


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che c'entra il tempo?... non scivolare nei luoghi comuni dai... si può essere perfetti estranei per vent'anni... e venir toccati nel profondo, nuclearmente, in una relazione di una settimana...


Oggi, giri male Chen ... rilassati


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Chen...dai...il tempo può essere luogo comune ok...
> io ovviamente intendevo 20 anni di legame _da nuclei_
> 
> e poi c'é comunque una profonda differenza tra
> ...


Ma infatti io non oso nemmeno paragonare la mia storiella da quattro soldi con un amore vero ventennale..
Io ho solo cercato di puntualizzare una frase della nostra cara Marì in cui diceva che chiunque perdoni un tradimento non è un debole..
non lo è in alcuni casi..in altri si..
è come la storia dell'amante zoc...la, mangiauomini, con la pistola puntata alla tempia del poverino che non può assolutamente evitare di finirci a letto.
La sua è una grande storia d'amore e come tale andava affrontata...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, l'amore, quando c'è, è un sentimento molto chiaro... sa benissimo quel che vuole... brama l'oggetto d'amore... tanto che per averlo, fa mettere in secondo piano altri "valori"... altri "credo"... altri "buoni propositi"... l'amore, ti sussurra nell'orecchio che tu esisti e che puoi essere immortale... il meglio di te è nell'altro... tu ti svuoti e riempi l'altro... quando è corrisposto pienamente, la morte, è costretta a fare un passo indietro... l'amore, ripeto, ti sussurra che tu esisti e ch puoi esistere in eterno...


balle. ci si travasa sempre nell'altro, anche se non è amore.
la differenza sta nel fatto che chi ama non si accorge del travaso, mentre chi non ama sì. 
terapeuta che non sei altro, Cen...


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ci siamo comprese, o forse mi sono spiegata male io, no problem


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non oso nemmeno paragonare la mia storiella da quattro soldi con un amore vero ventennale..
> Io ho solo cercato di puntualizzare una frase della nostra cara Marì in cui diceva che chiunque perdoni un tradimento non è un debole..
> non lo è in alcuni casi..in altri si..
> è come la storia dell'amante zoc...la, mangiauomini, con la pistola puntata alla tempia del poverino che non può assolutamente evitare di finirci a letto.
> La sua è una grande storia d'amore e come tale andava affrontata...


dai andiamo di semplificazioni, che va tanto di moda...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


>



Io faccio di meglio


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non oso nemmeno paragonare la mia storiella da quattro soldi con un amore vero ventennale..
> Io ho solo cercato di puntualizzare una frase della nostra cara Marì in cui diceva che chiunque perdoni un tradimento non è un debole..
> non lo è in alcuni casi..in altri si..
> *è come la storia dell'amante zoc...la, mangiauomini, con la pistola puntata alla tempia del poverino che non può assolutamente evitare di finirci a letto.*
> La sua è una grande storia d'amore e come tale andava affrontata...


Layla, 

te lo dico con affetto:

dopo come ti ha trattata
addossandoti la colpa
e gli insulti (di lei, se non ho capito male..)
dopo essere ritornato con lei ed averti lasciato sola
con la sofferenza di un amore (comunque sia, amore era no?) finito
l'abbandono e anche i sensi di colpa che sicuramente
avrai provato...perché l'amante mica la fai di professione

ha avuto il coraggio barbaro di _ripresentarsi alla tua porta_

tu hai già fatto troppo _ad avergliela aperta_ per sapere cosa voleva,

questo é un omuncolo, uno sfigato, un demente senza palle!

ma tu ti meriti uno così?
non sei già stata male abbastanza??

e come tutte lei mie amiche nella tua situazione, sarai
pure una bella ragazza che metà degli uomini si girano a guardare
per la strada 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma che perdonare?? chi e cosa devi perdonare tu??
devi perdonarti da sola, per aver fatto una cazzata e 
non pensarci più!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io faccio di meglio


mi sfidi?????






Tiè!!!!


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Layla,
> 
> te lo dico con affetto:
> 
> ...


 

Cara, grazie per la franchezza, ma ionon parlavo del mio perdono..del perdona della ragazza che gli è accanto..
Per quanto mi riguarda l'ho voluto rivedere forse più per riscattarmi che per altro e l'omuncolo l'ho rispedito subito dopo da dove è arrivato...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perdonare non va messo assieme con comprendere... comprendere non in senso "cristiano"... ma comprendere come capire... secondo i significati di chi compie un'azione... e non secondo i pre-giudizi di chi la giudica... mi sono spiegato?



Chen va vafffanculo tu ed il senso "Cristiano".


Io ho cercato di CAPIRE ... perche' solo Capendolo avrei potuto com-prendere e dividere insieme a lui l'accaduto ... CAPISCI? ... mi Capisci?!


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dimmi come la filogenesi ha instillato l'armonia del disegno nella tua ontogenesi... la mano della natura... che traccia la pura forma... mostrami che Dio esiste...


aspetta...cerco sul vocabolario tutte le parole che hai detto, e appena pronta, ti rispondo...
p.s. sei fantasticooo


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Cara, grazie per la franchezza, ma ionon parlavo del mio perdono..del perdona della ragazza che gli è accanto..
> Per quanto mi riguarda l'ho voluto rivedere forse più per riscattarmi che per altro e l'omuncolo l'ho rispedito subito dopo da dove è arrivato...








lei......la ragazza......
ha scelto per lei, per il suo bene
lei senza di lui sarebbe stata più male
di così..

ha deciso di perdonarlo credendo nelle sue
lacrime e nel suo dispiacimento...

quì spesso si dice che tra donne c'é TROPPA POCA SOLIDARIETA'
ed *é vero*!!!

*SII SOLIDALE...CHIAMALA...UNA TELEFONATA...*


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> lei......la ragazza......
> ha scelto per lei, per il suo bene
> lei senza di lui sarebbe stata più male
> di così..
> ...


infatti è quello che cercavo di dire prima..
la telefonata gliela farei solo per farle capire con chi ha a che fare..ma poi penso a come ha voluto mettere la testa sotto la sabbia la prma volta che ho cercato di farlo dandomi della insana di mente che sai che ti dico????
*SI MERITANO A VICENDA!!!*
Io adesso voglio solo lavorare su di me..e capire cosa mi ha portato a fare tutti quelli sbagli..


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> infatti è quello che cercavo di dire prima..
> la telefonata gliela farei solo per farle capire con chi ha a che fare..ma poi penso a come ha voluto mettere la testa sotto la sabbia la prma volta che ho cercato di farlo dandomi della insana di mente che sai che ti dico????
> *SI MERITANO A VICENDA!!!*
> * Io adesso voglio solo lavorare su di me..e capire cosa mi ha portato a fare tutti quelli sbagli..*


Appunto, questo basta ... non ti ci mettere tra loro.


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, questo basta ... non ti ci mettere tra loro.


sicuramente!!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *non l'avevo mai letta la tua storia Marì....
> sono un po' commossa......*
> effettivamente 20 anni...non é come fare l'amante x 2...
> 
> ...



... distrattona  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    pensa che ad aprile fanno 25anni che stiamo insieme  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... veramente una vita


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Chen...dai...il tempo può essere luogo comune ok...
> io ovviamente intendevo 20 anni di legame _da nuclei_
> 
> e poi c'é comunque una profonda differenza tra
> ...


... se la metti così sono d'accordo, ovviamente... dico solo che, a priori, il tempo non dice granché... si può stare insieme molto tempo e rimanere perfettamente estranei... cosa assai diffusa a dire il vero...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> balle. ci si travasa sempre nell'altro, anche se non è amore.
> la differenza sta nel fatto che chi ama non si accorge del travaso, mentre chi non ama sì.
> terapeuta che non sei altro, Cen...


... non dire cazzate... il processo di proiezione e alienazione nell'altro è fatto di idealizzazione... e non credo che tu possa idealizzare il postino, il salumiere o il capotreno... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> Certo, il vero amore è quello (e purtroppo credo a questo punto della mia vita di non averlo mai provato se non in caso parecchi anni fa)..
> Per questo dico che quando io sono stata tradita npn sono riuscita a perdonare..non sono riuscita a pensare di poter stare bene con lui, avevo il terrore persino quando andava a pranzo al lavoro..non ho perdonato per non star male io..
> e, con il senno di poi, credo che probabilmente non era amore vero..non c'era la volontà di farlo andare avanti..nonostanti fossi, come da manuale, stata da cani...


... ho detto e ri-detto che l'amore non è un sentimento "facile"... se incontri una persona in tutta la tua vita con la quale la validazione reciproca è tale da essere amore... sei fortunata... il resto, sono roba da cantastorie... un bel raccontarsela...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho detto e ri-detto che l'amore non è un sentimento "facile"... *se incontri una persona in tutta la tua vita con la quale la validazione reciproca è tale da essere amore... sei fortunata... il resto, sono roba da cantastorie... un bel raccontarsela*...



Questa e' la cosa piu' sensata che hai scritto da quando sei entrato in questo forum...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chen va vafffanculo tu ed il senso "Cristiano".
> 
> 
> Io ho cercato di CAPIRE ... perche' solo Capendolo avrei potuto com-prendere e dividere insieme a lui l'accaduto ... CAPISCI? ... mi Capisci?!


... hi, hi, hi... il perdono è una vera cazzata... io dico che NON si deve perdonare... perché il perdono impedisce la comprensione e l'elaborazione dell'evento... il perdono è roba da sagrestia... e genera un'asimmetria di rapporti... perdonare è l'equivalente del tradire... tradire i significati dell'altro... ecco perché chi si limita a perdonare, prepara il terreno per un successivo tradimento...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa e' la cosa piu' sensata che hai scritto da quando sei entrato in questo forum...


... aspetta, diciamo che questa è l'unica cosa, in tutto ciò che ho scritto fino ad ora, che hai capito... e quindi, necessariamente, ti appare come la più sensata... ma quel senso, discende dalla comprensione... esattamente come la mancanza di senso, discende dal tuo non capire un cazzo... hi, hi, hi... scherzo, dai!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, diciamo che questa è l'unica cosa, in tutto ciò che ho scritto fino ad ora, che hai capito... e quindi, necessariamente, ti appare come la più sensata... ma quel senso, discende dalla comprensione... esattamente come la mancanza di senso, discende dal tuo non capire un cazzo... hi, hi, hi... scherzo, dai!... hi, hi, hi...

































Quando spari questi insulti a raffica mi ricordi uno sketch dei Pythons...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son proprio belli... magari li dovresti articolare ulteriormente...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... il perdono è una vera cazzata... io dico che NON si deve perdonare... perché il perdono impedisce la comprensione e l'elaborazione dell'evento... il perdona è roba da sagrestia... e genera un'asimmetria di rapporti... perdonare è l'equivalente del tradire... tradire i significati dell'altro... ecco perché chi si limita a perdonare, prepara il terreno per un successivo tradimento...


Purtroppo Chen hai i Tuoi limiti: Non hai Capito un cazzo ... ti sei fermato al "perdono", che alla faccia tua e' anche sinonimo del compredere  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ti Perdono va ... infondo sei un umano


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo Chen hai i Tuoi limiti: Non hai Capito un cazzo ... ti sei fermato al "perdono", che alla faccia tua e' anche sinonimo del compredere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... perdonare E' comprendere?... hi, hi, hi... hai bevuto?... ti sei drogata?... per te è un tasto dolente, eh?...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perdonare E' comprendere?... hi, hi, hi... hai bevuto?... ti sei drogata?... per te è un tasto dolente, eh?...


http://www.dizi.it/search.htm?q=perdono


fesso.


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... distrattona
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  zi, zono proprio distratta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





25anni.....una vita davvero! 


magari fosse così anche per me...
32+25= 57
ce la si può fare


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.dizi.it/search.htm?q=perdono
> 
> 
> fesso.


... hi, hi, hi... non vorrai mica sfidarmi sul mio terreno... vero?... hi, hi, hi... befana!... hi, hi, hi... dal dizionario ETIMOLOGICO:

*COMPRENDERE*

CUM: insieme
PREHENDERE: prendere

Prendere insieme, contenere in sé… fig. Abbracciare colla mente le idee; Afferrare con l’intelletto; Intendere appieno.

*PERDONARE*

PER: particella intensiva o indicante compimento
DONARE: concedere, condonare

Rimettere una colpa, un’offesa, riporre in grazia obliando un’offesa.

Ipotizziamo che, come dici tu, COMPRENDERE (nell'accezione non cristiana, come ho già specificato...) e PERDONARE, siano sinonimi... bene, prendiamo la seguente frase: 
HO _COMPRESO_ IL FUNZIONAMENTO DEL MECCANISMO DELL'OROLOGIO... ​ora, siccome la befana sostiene che PERDONARE è sinonimo di COMPRENDERE, sostituiamolo nella frase e otteniamo: 
HO _PERDONATO_ IL FUNZIONAMENTO DEL MECCANISMO DELL'OROLOGIO...​ 
cazzo, una bella frase... hi, hi, hi... da MANICOMIO... hi, hi, hi... befana!


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2008)

*ma....*

Comprendere...per poi perdonare?Mettiamola così....non c'è poi tanto da comprendere....ma si è voluto comprendere e credere....perchè c'era convenienza nel voler perdonare!!!!!!


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comprendere...per poi perdonare?Mettiamola così....non c'è poi tanto da comprendere....ma si è voluto comprendere e credere....perchè c'era convenienza nel voler perdonare!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comprendere...per poi perdonare?Mettiamola così....non c'è poi tanto da comprendere....ma si è voluto comprendere e credere....perchè c'era convenienza nel voler perdonare!!!!!!


... su questo non si discute, amico Oscuro... SEMPRE si sceglie ciò che "conviene"... sempre... non ci sono dubbi... quella che, tutto considerato, risuta essere la scelta migliore per noi... su questo, sfido chiunque a smentirmi... con un ragionamento articolato ovviamente...


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comprendere...per poi perdonare?Mettiamola così....non c'è poi tanto da comprendere....ma si è voluto comprendere e credere....perchè c'era *convenienza *nel voler perdonare!!!!!!


convenienza=AMORE


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> convenienza=AMORE


Non necessariamente...


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non necessariamente...


AMORE PER NOI STESSI?


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... su questo non si discute, amico Oscuro... SEMPRE si sceglie ciò che "conviene"... sempre... non ci sono dubbi... quella che, tutto considerato, risuta essere la scelta migliore per noi... su questo, sfido chiunque a smentirmi... con un ragionamento articolato ovviamente...








   io non ci provo...


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> AMORE PER NOI STESSI?


Amore per se stessi e paura di rimanere soli...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> convenienza=AMORE


Lascia perdere Sfi' ... la befana e' stata avara con certa gente.


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... non vorrai mica sfidarmi sul mio terreno... vero?... hi, hi, hi... befana!... hi, hi, hi... dal dizionario ETIMOLOGICO:
> 
> *COMPRENDERE*
> 
> ...


Non ti rispondo, perche' non ne vali la pena e l'impegno, quando scendi a certi livelli.


Buona giornata Chen-Chen.


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lascia perdere Sfi' ... la befana e' stata avara con certa gente.








io ho capito molto bene perché tu hai perdonato...

ho capito altrettanto bene perché io ho provato a farlo
ma non ci sono riuscita

*amore...per noi*
*amore...per me stessa*, per i valori miei in cui io credo...

per continuare un rapporto in cui ho investito tanto
del mio tempo, delle mie energie, dei miei soldi, del mio affetto
etc etc etc

non ho avuto riscontri dall'altra parte, quindi ora vivo un
rapporto alla giornata, senza aspettative che
presto andrà a finire...

tra tutti i motivi per cui lo stò ancora portando avanti
non é assolutamente in conto 

1) per non restare sola...anche perché ne avrei di "sostituti"  

	
	
		
		
	


	







e il per me....é relativo, molto relativo...gli stò vicino perché stà
attraversando un momento molto difficile...posso sentirmi appagata
da questa cosa, si, perché no?? potrei andare a fare del volontariato
in ospizio...sarebbe più o meno la stessa cosa!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2008)

*ma dai*

Premetto sfigatta che son d'accordo con chen e in parte con te....nel voler perdonare chi ci tradisce...io non vedo un atto d'amore....vedo solo un atto di convenienza...il farsi due conti...la paura di perdere quello che in realtà già si è perso...la paura di restare da soli....che poi ce la vogliamo raccontare...ok....ma libero di non crederci....!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> convenienza=AMORE


... no, aspetta, non banalizzare... "convenienza" non nel senso di "calcolo", capisci?... cerca di andare oltre: la persona che ami, ri-amata, ti fa stare bene... giusto?... hai "convenienza" a tenertelo vicino... ti fa sentire validata (amata) e tu fai lo stesso con lui... giusto?... quindi "convenienza" come MOTIVAZIONE... capisci?... dal latino CONVENIENTIA, che significa INCONTRARSI, TROVARSI INSIEME, ACCORDO, PROPORZIONE... il tutto, nell'amore... chiaro?


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo, perche' non ne vali la pena e l'impegno, quando scendi a certi livelli.
> 
> 
> Buona giornata Chen-Chen.


... lo sai che ti voglio bene... ma insomma, quando si sbaglia, si ammette l'errore e si va avanti... tutti sbagliamo... tranne Chen... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Perfetto!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Premetto sfigatta che son d'accordo con chen e in parte con te....nel voler perdonare chi ci tradisce...io non vedo un atto d'amore....vedo solo un atto di convenienza...il farsi due conti...la paura di perdere quello che in realtà già si è perso...la paura di restare da soli....che poi ce la vogliamo raccontare...ok....ma libero di non crederci....!!!!!





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, aspetta, non banalizzare... "convenienza" non nel senso di "calcolo", capisci?... cerca di andare oltre: la persona che ami, ri-amata, ti fa stare bene... giusto?... hai "convenienza" a tenertelo vicino... ti fa sentire validata (amata) e tu fai lo stesso con lui... giusto?... quindi "convenienza" come MOTIVAZIONE... capisci?... dal latino CONVENIENTIA, che significa INCONTRARSI, TROVARSI INSIEME, ACCORDO, PROPORZIONE... il tutto, nell'amore... chiaro?








 io avevo capito Chen.
Oscuro intende l'esatto opposto...

e la domanda sorge spontanea: Oscuro, tu sei stato tradito?


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lo sai che ti voglio bene... ma insomma, quando si sbaglia, si ammette l'errore e si va avanti... *tutti sbagliamo... tranne Chen... *hi, hi, hi...



... e qui ti sbagli di grosso, assai di grosso.


Ma IO ti Perdono lo stesso.


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io ho capito molto bene perché tu hai perdonato...
> 
> ho capito altrettanto bene perché io ho provato a farlo
> ma non ci sono riuscita
> ...


scusa cara...avevo letto male...
avevo capito che avevi perdonato per amore di te stessa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io ho capito molto bene perché tu hai perdonato...
> 
> ho capito altrettanto bene perché io ho provato a farlo
> ma non ci sono riuscita
> ...


... come dire... il tuo rapporto sta degradando inesorabilmente verso una "relazione d'aiuto"... vedi, io, per esempio, non lascerei MAI che un mio rapporto d'amore degradasse a "relazione d'aiuto"... la croce rossa non c'entra nulla con l'amore... io desidero una morte dignitosa per i miei amori... grandi o piccoli... come sono sicuro che tu te la stai raccontando... ovvero che tu, quell'uomo, lo ami ancora... lo desideri ancora... perché altrimenti avresti chiuso a calci in culo e spietatamente... come solo le donne sanno fare...


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> scusa cara...avevo letto male...
> avevo capito che avevi perdonato per amore di te stessa...


anche per quello Layla, anche per me


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Sfigatta*

Fortunatamente o sfortunatamente non son mai stato tradito...o forse non l'ho mai saputo....resta il fatto che convenienza la intenderei come ho scritto io ma..chiaramente anche come il chenpensiero....vogliamo star insieme con chi ci fà star bene chi ci tradisce ci fa star bene??


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come dire... il tuo rapporto sta degradando inesorabilmente verso una "relazione d'aiuto"... vedi, io, per esempio, non lascerei MAI che un mio rapporto d'amore degradasse a "relazione d'aiuto"... la croce rossa non c'entra nulla con l'amore... io desidero una morte dignitosa per i miei amori... grandi o piccoli... come sono sicuro che tu te la stai raccontando... ovvero che tu, quell'uomo, lo ami ancora... lo desideri ancora... perché altrimenti avresti chiuso a calci in culo e spietatamente... come solo le donne sanno fare...


chen tesoro...c'è un post dove posso trovare la tua storia????


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e qui ti sbagli di grosso, assai di grosso.
> 
> 
> Ma IO ti Perdono lo stesso.


... e allora dimostralo che Chen ha sbagliato... dimostra che "COMPRENDERE UN PROBLEMA DI MATEMATICA" è equivalente a "PERDONARE UN PROBLEMA DI MATEMATICA"... se fossero sinonimi, la sostituzione dovrebbe necessariamente non mutare di un millimetro il significato della frase... il che, non mi pare... che ne dici?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come dire... il tuo rapporto sta degradando inesorabilmente verso una "relazione d'aiuto"... vedi, io, per esempio, non lascerei MAI che un mio rapporto d'amore degradasse a "relazione d'aiuto"... la croce rossa non c'entra nulla con l'amore... io desidero una morte dignitosa per i miei amori... grandi o piccoli... come sono sicuro che tu te la stai raccontando... ovvero che tu, quell'uomo, lo ami ancora... lo desideri ancora... perché altrimenti avresti chiuso a calci in culo e spietatamente... come solo le donne sanno fare...


e invece non ce la faccio...e ti assicuro che non lo amo più...
solo se mi si avvicina rabbrividisco, quindi non c'é amore!
però gli voglio un gran bene, ecco, quella é la cosa più invalidante...
la testa mi ha detto tante volte di sfancularlo...il cuore no!
ed io purtroppo seguo sempre il cuore....


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e allora dimostralo che Chen ha sbagliato... dimostra che "COMPRENDERE UN PROBLEMA DI MATEMATICA" è equivalente a "PERDONARE UN PROBLEMA DI MATEMATICA"... se fossero sinonimi, la sostituzione dovrebbe necessariamente non mutare di un millimetro il significato della frase... il che, non mi pare... che ne dici?... hi, hi, hi...


Perdono anche la tua presunzione, ed ammetto che sai esprimerti meglio di me ... cio non toglie che TU (cosi preparato) non hai capito un C A Z Z O .


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e invece non ce la faccio...e ti assicuro che non lo amo più...
> solo se mi si avvicina rabbrividisco, quindi non c'é amore!
> però gli voglio un gran bene, ecco, quella é la cosa più invalidante...
> la testa mi ha detto tante volte di sfancularlo...il cuore no!
> ed io purtroppo seguo sempre il cuore....


vedi...questo è quello che è capitato a me..
ho voluto un sacco di bene a quel ragazzo..e non riuscivo a mandarlo al diavolo pur sapendo che era assolutamente da fare..
ora l'ho fatto ma sento un vuoto incredibile..ecco perchè insieme a voi provo a lavorare su me stessa...


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fortunatamente o sfortunatamente non son mai stato tradito...o forse non l'ho mai saputo....resta il fatto che convenienza la intenderei come ho scritto io ma..chiaramente anche come il chenpensiero....vogliamo star insieme con chi ci fà star bene chi ci tradisce ci fa star bene??


io credevo che il tuo livore scaturisse da un tradimento, mi sbagliavo, pardon.
effettivamente chi ci tradisce *non *ci fa stare bene!
come sostenere il contrario??
ma siamo esseri umani e si può anche sbagliare, non credi?
poi bisogna vedere la situazione etc etc etc
e poi i soggetti...ci possono essere dei presupposti
per ricostruire ed andare avanti (tra cui la comprensione etc etc)
oppure no.


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> vedi...questo è quello che è capitato a me..
> ho voluto un sacco di bene a quel ragazzo..e non riuscivo a mandarlo al diavolo pur sapendo che era assolutamente da fare..
> *ora l'ho fatto ma sento un vuoto incredibile..*ecco perchè insieme a voi provo a lavorare su me stessa...


fai volontariato !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   scherzo!
però...potresti provare e vedere se funziona 

	
	
		
		
	


	





l'aggravante tua é che c'é pure l'altra...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io credevo che il tuo livore scaturisse da un tradimento, mi sbagliavo, pardon.
> effettivamente chi ci tradisce *non *ci fa stare bene!
> come sostenere il contrario??
> * ma siamo esseri umani e si può anche sbagliare*, non credi?
> ...



Perfetto Sfi' ... io questo l'ho capito dopo il tradimento


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> chen tesoro...c'è un post dove posso trovare la tua storia????


... la mia storia è riassumibile in poche parole: sono un donnaiolo con il tradimento nel DNA... cellulare e mitocondriale... sto cercando di redimermi... ho avuto più di ottanta donne... amate, forse (ma ci credo poco), due... fino a poco prima di Natale, ne frequentavo quattro... sto cercando di levarmele di torno... sono esperto in orge... insomma, come dire, spero in S. Agostino... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Forse....*

Forse la parola conveniente non è idonea al perdono nè alla comprensione.... ma se la sostituiamo con la parole confacente?  Cioè che fa aL CASO NOSTRO, non diventa meno strumentale e più adeguata al nostro comunque bisogno primario di soddisfazione?  Resta che si perdona, si comprende o semplicemente si "resta nel gioco di coppia" quando la nostra percezione di perdita di affinità nel rapporto non sopravanza quella della "solitudine" che molti vedono come uno spauracchio. 
In molti casi è la paura a fare l'ago della bilancia..... una paura che può avere mille tentacoli, specie se lavora su un terreno scarso di autostima.
Bruja


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la mia storia è riassumibile in poche parole: sono un donnaiolo con il tradimento nel DNA... cellulare e mitocondriale... sto cercando di redimermi... ho avuto più di ottanta donne... amate, forse (ma ci credo poco), due... fino a poco prima di Natale, ne frequentavo quattro... sto cercando di levarmele di torno... sono esperto in orge... insomma, come dire, spero in S. Agostino... hi, hi, hi...


insomma...l'uomo perfetto!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e invece non ce la faccio...e ti assicuro che non lo amo più...
> solo se mi si avvicina rabbrividisco, quindi non c'é amore!
> però gli voglio un gran bene, ecco, quella é la cosa più invalidante...
> la testa mi ha detto tante volte di sfancularlo...il cuore no!
> ed io purtroppo seguo sempre il cuore....


... appunto, il cuore... cazzo se ami... amica mia...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*...........*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la mia storia è riassumibile in poche parole: sono un donnaiolo con il tradimento nel DNA... cellulare e mitocondriale... sto cercando di redimermi... ho avuto più di ottanta donne... amate, forse (ma ci credo poco), due... fino a poco prima di Natale, ne frequentavo quattro... sto cercando di levarmele di torno... sono esperto in orge... insomma, come dire, spero in S. Agostino... hi, hi, hi...


 
Non sarebbe meglio una bella folgorazione tarsesca sul lungo Adige??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> insomma...l'uomo perfetto!!!


... S. Agostino ne ha combinate di ben peggiori... quindi... comunque, guarda che sono sulla via della guarigione...


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse la parola conveniente non è idonea al perdono nè alla comprensione.... ma se la sostituiamo con la parole confacente? Cioè che fa aL CASO NOSTRO, non diventa meno strumentale e più adeguata al nostro comunque bisogno primario di soddisfazione? Resta che si perdona, si comprende o semplicemente si "resta nel gioco di coppia" quando la nostra percezione di perdita di affinità nel rapporto non sopravanza quella della "solitudine" che molti vedono come uno spauracchio.
> In molti casi è la paura a fare l'ago della bilancia..... una paura che può avere mille tentacoli, specie se lavora su un terreno scarso di autostima.
> Bruja


o di dipendenza affettiva...per me è questo il motivo principale (escludo marì solo perchè nel suo caso ho letto una grande storia d'amore che valeva la pena provare a non far morire) per cui si perdona un tradimento..


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse la parola conveniente non è idonea al perdono nè alla comprensione.... ma se la sostituiamo con la parole confacente? Cioè che fa aL CASO NOSTRO, non diventa meno strumentale e più adeguata al nostro comunque bisogno primario di soddisfazione? Resta che si perdona, si comprende o semplicemente si "resta nel gioco di coppia" quando la nostra percezione di perdita di affinità nel rapporto non sopravanza quella della "solitudine" che molti vedono come uno spauracchio.
> In molti casi è la paura a fare l'ago della bilancia..... una paura che può avere mille tentacoli, specie se lavora su un terreno scarso di autostima.
> Bruja


... tutto quello che vuoi, Bruja... usa il termine che desideri ma la sostanza rimane quella: si sceglie ciò che si anticipa (a volte sbagliando), essere la cosa migliore (più adatta, più utile, più conveniente, più confacente) per noi... provate a smentire questa mia affermazione...


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... S. Agostino ne ha combinate di ben peggiori... quindi... comunque, guarda che sono sulla via della guarigione...


 
ok...adesso mi hai incuriosita...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Forse la parola conveniente non è idonea al perdono nè alla comprensione.... ma se la sostituiamo con la parole confacente?  Cioè che fa aL CASO NOSTRO, non diventa meno strumentale e più adeguata al nostro comunque bisogno primario di soddisfazione?  Resta che si perdona, si comprende o semplicemente si "resta nel gioco di coppia" quando la nostra percezione di perdita di affinità nel rapporto non sopravanza quella della "solitudine" che molti vedono come uno spauracchio.
> In molti casi è la paura a fare l'ago della bilancia..... una paura che può avere mille tentacoli, specie se lavora su un terreno scarso di autostima.
> Bruja


NO, non mi piace sto termine ... io non soffro di paure, sono una che rischia su tanto e su tutto ... pensa, ho perfino divorziato da lui, gli ho ridato la liberta' ... potevo perderlo, ed invece


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tutto quello che vuoi, Bruja... usa il termine che desideri ma la sostanza rimane quella: si sceglie ciò che si anticipa (a volte sbagliando), essere la cosa migliore (più adatta, più utile, più conveniente, più confacente) per noi... provate a smentire questa mia affermazione...


 
Scherzerai!!! Ho usato la parola confacente perchè non era strumentale al pensiero di convenienza vile ma solo al personale sentire come stato di benessere.... sai che intendo!  E poi figurati se nego la ragione ad uno che è in odore di santità. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... anzi fammi sapere se è aperta la corsa agli ex voto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> NO, non mi piace sto termine ... io non soffro di paure, sono una che rischia su tanto e su tutto ... pensa, ho perfino divorziato da lui, gli ho ridato la liberta' ... potevo perderlo, ed invece


Nel tuo caso chi mai ha parlato di paura?  Tu ti sei messa in gioco... è ben altro!!!
Ma non puoi negare che queste paure esistgono, le incontriamo praticamente nel quotidiano...
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso chi mai ha parlato di paura?  Tu ti sei messa in gioco... è ben altro!!!
> * Ma non puoi negare che queste paure esistgono, le incontriamo praticamente nel quotidiano...*
> Bruja


... purtroppo si ... le leggo anche.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scherzerai!!! Ho usato la parola confacente perchè non era strumentale al pensiero di convenienza vile ma solo al personale sentire come stato di benessere.... sai che intendo! E poi figurati se nego la ragione ad uno che è in odore di santità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... sai, mi sento strano... da quando ho deciso di provare a cambiar vita, a parte il dover resistere alle tentazioni e alle telefonate delle mie donne... credo mi stia accadendo qualcosa anche sul piano fisiologico... non so... una specie di terremoto ormonale... collegato a quello cognitivo e affettivo... insomma, non mi sento più Chen... ma quanti cazzo di danni può fare una continua overdose di figa?... boh...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, non mi piace sto termine ... io non soffro di paure, sono una che rischia su tanto e su tutto ... pensa, ho perfino divorziato da lui, gli ho ridato la liberta' ... potevo perderlo, ed invece


... ma allora, non hai un briciolo di coraggio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma allora, non hai un briciolo di coraggio... hi, hi, hi...


TU sfotti, ed io ti perdono.

Stronzetto


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sai, mi sento strano... da quando ho deciso di provare a cambiar vita, a parte il dover resistere alle tentazioni e alle telefonate delle mie donne... credo mi stia accadendo qualcosa anche sul piano fisiologico... non so... una specie di terremoto ormonale... collegato a quello cognitivo e affettivo... insomma, non mi sento più Chen... *ma quanti cazzo di danni può fare una continua overdose di figa?*... boh...
















  sei tu il dottore...dovresti dircelo tu...
e poi, noi gallinelle, possiamo dirti cosa può fare l'overdose di pisello.....


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sei tu il dottore...dovresti dircelo tu...
> e poi, noi gallinelle, possiamo dirti cosa può fare l'overdose di pisello.....


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ... NON GLIELO DIRE  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   TI PREGO!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tutto quello che vuoi, Bruja... usa il termine che desideri ma la sostanza rimane quella: si sceglie ciò che si anticipa (a volte sbagliando), essere la cosa migliore (più adatta, più utile, più conveniente, più confacente) per noi... provate a smentire questa mia affermazione...


io non la smentisco affatto. è proprio così.
la differenza sostanziale, sta, semmai, nella sostanza della scelta e non nella scelta come "scelta", che può essere in buona fede come no.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU sfotti, ed io ti perdono.
> 
> Stronzetto


... no, no, sono serio... senti, hai detto che non hai paura... se non hai paure, non hai nemmeno bisogno di coraggio per vincerle... io, invece, che ho paura di tutto, pensa quanto coraggio mi serve per vivere... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non la smentisco affatto. è proprio così.
> la differenza sostanziale, sta, semmai, nella sostanza della scelta e non nella scelta come "scelta", che può essere in buona fede come no.


... non importa se è fatta in buona fede o no... è utile... e si compie quella scelta perché utile... _con_-veniente...


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ... NON GLIELO DIRE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LO SA, LO SA.......


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, sono serio... senti, hai detto che non hai paura... se non hai paure, non hai nemmeno bisogno di coraggio per vincerle... io, invece, che ho paura di tutto, pensa quanto coraggio mi serve per vivere... hi, hi, hi...


... ma io sono stata furba nellomio ... la paura me la sono fatta amica, come anche il dolore (il quale mi e' caro) ... e' da li che trovo il coraggio/forza.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sei tu il dottore...dovresti dircelo tu...
> e poi, noi gallinelle, possiamo dirti cosa può fare l'overdose di pisello.....


... hi, hi, hi... era, ovviamente, una battuta... vedi, l'overdose di figa non fa male... oddio, le mie overdose sono state anche molto dannose... a dire il vero... non è sano arrivare a sentire quegli acufeni nelle orecchie... hi, hi, hi... comunque, è il disordine relazionale che fa male... la figa, tutto sommato, è innocua... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma io sono stata furba nellomio ... la paura me la sono fatta amica, come anche il dolore (il quale mi e' caro) ... e' da li che trovo il coraggio/forza.


... cazzo, che piacevoli frequentazioni... ciao, devo andare allo studio...

Un abbraccio

Chen

Layla, vediamoci...


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma io sono stata furba nellomio ... la paura me la sono fatta amica, come anche il dolore (il quale mi e' caro) ... e' da li che trovo il coraggio/forza.


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


>








  ti pare?


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cazzo, che piacevoli frequentazioni... ciao, devo andare allo studio...
> 
> Un abbraccio
> 
> ...


 
dipende da che parte del globo scrivi....


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cazzo, che piacevoli frequentazioni... ciao, devo andare allo studio...
> 
> Un abbraccio
> 
> ...


Ciao Chen!


----------



## Old layla (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ti pare?


peccato che manca la faccina del "batti il 5!"


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> peccato che manca la faccina del "batti il 5!"


Chiedila ad ADMIN ... in genere con i nuovi registrati funziona


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, sono serio... senti, hai detto che non hai paura... se non hai paure, non hai nemmeno bisogno di coraggio per vincerle... io, invece, che ho paura di tutto, pensa quanto coraggio mi serve per vivere... hi, hi, hi...


 
è vero. alla fine sei proprio così.


----------

